#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-22
<tzufli> hello
<ibuclaw> o/
<tzufli> i am trying to install maya in ubuntu ...i've read the instalation guidelines, and i believe that i installed everithing i would need to proceed ....but every time I try this it gives a couple or errors:
<tzufli> sudo rpm -ivh AWCommon-11.5-19.i686.rpm Maya2009_0_64-2009.0-101.x86_64.rpm --force-debian
<tzufli> error: Failed dependencies:
<tzufli> 	/bin/sh is needed by AWCommon-11.5-19.i686
<tzufli> 	/bin/sh is needed by Maya2009_0_64-2009.0-101.x86_64
<tzufli> any ideas how to make this work? I would apreciate it ...have been trying all day long
<ibuclaw> rpm is for Fedora/RedHat-like distributions
<ibuclaw> Ubuntu uses dpkg
<ibuclaw> you'll have to convert the package using 'alien'
<tzufli> the installer kept telling me that but i don't really know what it means
<tzufli> is that a software to convert rpm to dpkg?
<ibuclaw> yes - sorta kinda... :)
<ibuclaw> it's not the cleanest thing in the world, but it is suitably efficient
<ibuclaw> tzufli, usage would be:
<tzufli> is a command that i have to execute on the maya rpm file
<ibuclaw> fakeroot alien -d AWCommon-11.5-19.i686.rpm
<ibuclaw> fakeroot alien -d Maya2009_0_64-2009.0-101.x86_64.rpm
<ibuclaw> tzufli, and that should create two new .deb files for you.
<tzufli> in the same folder i supose
<tzufli> and the debian files will be executable?
<ibuclaw> tzufli, via command-line, you will be able to install them using dpkg -i
<ibuclaw> rather than rpm -ivh
<tzufli> ohhh
<tzufli> i will try it right now :)
<tzufli> please excuse my stupid questions....but i am kinda new to linux...i use it at work ...but there... it's all set up by the admin
<tzufli> and thank you for the help
<tzufli> fakeroot alien -d AWCommon-11.5-19.i686.rpm
<tzufli> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 176: alien: command not found
<tzufli> i am guessing that i have to install some library to get this to work?
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<duanedesign> hey  there Silver_Fox_
<duanedesign> good weekend?
<Silver_Fox_> No worse than usual.  How was yours ?
<duanedesign> we've had the third major snow storm in as many months
<duanedesign> so stayed in all weekend
<Silver_Fox_> Is everyone okay?
<duanedesign> there have been about a half dozen deaths mostly car accidents and elderly people succumbing to exposure. All my family is ok thank godness.
<Silver_Fox_> That is some relief.
<Flare183> What's the default buffer size for Audacious?
<ndefontenay> Hi everyone
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<ndefontenay> Hiya
<ndefontenay> hi
<ndefontenay> I should write a script to say hi every once in a while
<ndefontenay> never know
<leoquant> /nick/the_undertaker
<leoquant> oops
<ndefontenay> hi leo
<leoquant> hi
<ndefontenay> hey you're a seedling for the unanswered questions tonight right?
<leoquant> uh, i missed something here
<ndefontenay> lol
<ndefontenay> well maybe not then x)
<Silver_Fox_> Hi swoody  :)
<nigelb> hey Silver_Fox_, swoody :)
<swoody> hello Silver_Fox_ and nigelb :)
<swoody> how are you two doing?
<nigelb> doing good.  had a tiring monday
<swoody> nigelb: I know that feeling ;)
<nigelb> heya PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hey nigelb
<romulus_> hey
<romulus_> i'm looking for help
<romulus_> i can't custmize my gnome
<romulus_> i try to install a gdm theme
<romulus_> anyone can help me ?
<Silver_Fox_> Which version of ubuntu are you using romulus_  ?
<romulus_> the last one i guess
<romulus_> 9.10
<romulus_> karmic
<Silver_Fox_> system -> administation -> login window
<Silver_Fox_> Then click local tab
<Silver_Fox_> You should see a button labeled "Add" on the right
<Silver_Fox_> Find your theme (should be a tar.gz file)
<romulus_> i dont see any tab
<romulus_> i can only choose to connect auto
<romulus_> maybe it's because i already changed the appearence
<romulus_> with gtk theme changer
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm,  okay,  a thought:
<Silver_Fox_> Try this System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme
<Silver_Fox_> Then choose install and find where you downloaded your theme. Then click okay
<romulus_> it doesn' work
<romulus_> should i extract the file ?
<Silver_Fox_> No,  you should not need to.
<romulus_> the file is .gz and not tar.gz
<romulus_> but this is a gmd theme
<romulus_> gdm*
<hobgoblin> romulus_: hi - theming in gdm changed in karmic (and looks like lucid is the same )
<hobgoblin> gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<hobgoblin> should open the theme window for gdm
<hobgoblin> it looks very similar to the normal one - shoudl be able to drag and drop the theme onto there and it install
<romulus_> ok but there is no special tab for the login screen ?
<romulus_> i'm happy with my current theme but i want to remove the old login sreen
<romulus_> i'm lost with gdm compiz gtk ... is there a how to i can read ?
<romulus_> ifound nothing clear on google
<hobgoblin> no - there is no tab for the login screen afaik
<hobgoblin> it all changed in karmic and in lucid too
<romulus_> so i drag and drop and there is no confirmation
<hobgoblin> romulus_: gdm compiz and gtk are all different things
<romulus_> they are desktop engines ?
<benny1> Hello I wonder if someone can give a little assistance with VLC Media player?
<benny1> I have somehow hidden it completely. If i right click an .mp3 it will play it, but I see no window or control options... very frustrating!
<benny1> anyone??
<Silver_Fox_> Alt + Tab
<Silver_Fox_> Is VLC shown in the running applications ?
<benny1> If i look in system monitor it is
<swoody> benny1: is it minimized to your notification area? There may be an orange traffic-cone icon there?
<benny1> but alt + tab has no active window apart from one labelled " VLC (X11 Output)"
<swoody> (notification area, not the taskbar)
<benny1> Which is the notification area?
<swoody> the area with your sound icon, network icon, etc.
<swoody> right next to the clock
<benny1> There is nothing there apart from Rhythmbox which I just closed in case it was hiding something
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> benny1: and you right-click on the file and select 'open with VLC' correct?
<benny1> I have tried uninstalling and completely removing VLC but to no avail, exactly the same issue. it was working not half an hour ago!
<benny1> Yeah open with VLC, I can play a song, infact I can open many instance until I get a cacophony of simultaneous songs, but still no interface to actually control anythng
<swoody> benny1: well, if you don't mind losing any VLC settings, I would try closing VLC (via system monitor) and delete your ~/.config/vlc folder
<swoody> then when you try again, it should open VLC with default settings
<benny1> OK I have closed all the instances where is the /.config folder located ?
<swoody> /home/yourname/.config/vlc
<swoody> you can hit ctrl+H to show hidden folders
<swoody> i.e. the .config folder
<swoody> (if you're using gnome?)
<benny1> OK I will give this a go.
<benny1> Do I delete the folder or just the contents?
<swoody> benny1: either one, it should recreate the folder and/or it's contents if it's not there
<benny1> Should I reboot before restarting VLC or go right ahead?
<swoody> benny1: shouldn't need to reboot, just try opening a file w/ VLC again
<swoody> (as long as you made sure there weren't any other instances of VLC running in system-monitor)
<benny1> Success!!! thank you swoody
<swoody> benny1: excellent, that's good to hear :)
<swoody> yeah, must have enabled some kind of setting that was throwing it off :/
<benny1> I wonder woudl you also know how to get the ghastly green and black vertical stripes when I go full screen to stop, i guess it can't be an issue with codecs as it works great windowed.  but something to do with stretching to fir a HD tv on ps3 running ubuntu?
<swoody> hmm...
<benny1> IM not sure where I'm going wrong but can't make the display options match my tv..
<swoody> maybe try going to Video>Aspect Ratio and trying various options there?
<swoody> or possibly try Video>Deinterlace and try some changes there
<benny1> Yeah deinterlace helped, can I make my chosen setting a default?
<swoody> benny1: yeah, you should be able to. Go to Tools>Preferences
<swoody> and then on the left-hand side, click on Video, and there's a box there for deinterlacing
<benny1> Thanks!!!
<swoody> then be sure to save, and close VLC
<swoody> and try it out :)
<swoody> benny1: it's np :)
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<christine11> hi all...
<pedro3005> hi christine11
<christine11> goin' nuts here trying to work on an assignment and new to ubuntu
<christine11> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> christine11, need any help?
<christine11> absolutely pedro3005
<christine11> petra.. thanks
<pedro3005> i'll see what I can do.. ask away
<christine11> yes, I'm trying to create a shell script and am really really NEW at it
<christine11> it's for a class I'm taking
<pedro3005> i've seen better people at bash scripting than me
<christine11> and I have some background in other scripting - such as java...
<pedro3005> that means i'm a complete utter idiot at bash scripting....
<christine11> well... it's not even the scripting that has me hung up at the moment
<pedro3005> geirha, i think i've seen you do some bash, care to help?
<christine11> it's more creating the file and getting it into my VMPlayer to run it
<pedro3005> christine11, oh
<christine11> I know I'm supposed to be able to use vi as a text editor, correct?
<christine11> but using ubuntu in the player, well... I'm just lost
<pedro3005> christine11, yes.. don't see why you wouldn't use VIm but you can use VI
<christine11> that's a good point pedro3005.... how would I use VIm instead of vi?
<christine11> (hates being the newby)
<pedro3005> christine11, type 'vim' on a terminal
<pedro3005> :)
<christine11> slapping my forehead
<christine11> lol
<pedro3005> it's okay
<christine11> okkk... well I'm just panicking since this project is due tonight
<pedro3005> don't panic
<christine11> let me see how far I can get... it's so comforting to just know you are here!!!
<christine11> I'll be back in a few if I fail miserably... ok? ;)
<pedro3005> christine11, ok
<christine11> tc cya and thanks for understanding
<hobgoblin> hi phillw
<pedro3005> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, how are you?
<hobgoblin> not too bad ty :)
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: and you?
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, good, good
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, physics test tomorrow
<hobgoblin> :)
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, yes, :) hoping for a total, like math.. probably not though
<hobgoblin> he he he
<hobgoblin> hi Orby
<Orby> hi :)
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, math is a joke... the test was about venn diagrams and groups.. the teacher today talked slowly about stupid linear functions.. i'm like what the fuck
<hobgoblin> :(
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, :/
<pombreda> Howdy: I have a problem with a 8.04 LTS install. It was orinally a stock 8.04.1. I did apg-get
<pombreda> update then upgrade
<pombreda> it updated t 8.04.4 with this message:
<pombreda> The following packages have been kept back:  bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-30 libisccc30 libisccfg30 linux-image-server linux-server
<pombreda> sudo apt-get install bind9-host linux-image-server linux-server got it to install also these "kept back" packages
<pombreda> after this a reboot: the system does not reboot
<pombreda> there was a screen with L 99 99 99 99 99 99
<pombreda> some research showed this could be lilo propblem.
<pombreda> I booted with the orinal CD in rescue mode
<pombreda> and tried /sbin/lilo
<pombreda> same problem
<pombreda> atm, I have the system booted with the rescue CD, sheel started on my original root disk.
<pombreda> all the disks seem ok, and the content is there. but it does not boot at all.
<Flare183> pombreda: Um lilo isn't supported anymore tho... I don't think...
<Flare183> !lilo
<Votebot> an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<pombreda> I have no idea if lilo or grub was installed.
<Flare183> cd /boot && ls
<pombreda> I used the standard install on 8.04.1 from then.
<Flare183> do you see a grub folder?
<Flare183> yup, you've got grub most likely then
<Flare183> That is, unless you've reconfigured lilo to replace grub
<pombreda> no grub folder in /boot
<Flare183> yup, you've reconfigured it :/
<pombreda> I woudl not know the first thing on how to configure lilo :D
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install grub
<pombreda> ok
<Flare183> tell lilo to get the mess outta your computer xD
<pombreda>  Flare183: sudo apt-get install grub : done
<Flare183> um did it remove lilo?
<pombreda> how do I get rid of lilo beyond this? and noy hose my drives/partitions?
<Flare183> sudo apt-get remove --purge lilo
<pombreda> you understand I am booted with the rescue cd right?
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> >><
<Flare183> >.<*
<Flare183> pombreda: I forgot >.<
<pombreda> ? not sure I parse :P
<Flare183> do you know how to mount your main root filesystem that's on your HD(S)?
<pombreda> this is done
<pombreda> this is mounted
<Flare183> cd to that folder and look in /boot
<pombreda> yes this is what I did
<Flare183> Alright, then do this
<pombreda> I have 2 linux images there: the old 8.04.1 and the new 8.04.4
<Flare183> Well don't worry about the images, I guess.
<Flare183> hmmm
<pombreda> ie initrd.img-2.6.24-19-server (8.0.4.1) and initrd.img-2.6.24-27-server (the one that I installed above
<pombreda> ok
<Flare183> bah if I could ssh up to the server, I could do it for you >.<
<Flare183> But like, its hard to explain how to fix it
<Flare183> What I would do is install grub onto your main root fs
<Flare183> but the way grub looks at the HD's is whack
<pombreda> hum... let me see. the server is in rescue mode, but a buddy did start and sshd there, that is how I am accessing it atm, but through a few other hosts
<Flare183> Set  up images to boot from DEVICE. DEVICE must be a GRUB device (e.g.``(hd0,1)'').
<pombreda> ok
<Flare183> That comes from grub-setup's man page
<Flare183> If you'd let me ssh up to it, I might be able to fix it for you
<pombreda> let me see if that is possible
<Flare183> pombreda: Alright.
<pombreda> Flare183: I think I should be able to get an ssh access. should take 20 minutes to get help for this. will you still be there then?
<Flare183> pombreda: yeah
<pombreda> btw thx ++ for taking the time to help :)
<pombreda> Flare183: thx mucho, brb as soon as the config is there
<Flare183> ok
<benny> Hello everyone, are there any ipod users out there that can offer a little advice to a linux newbie?
<Hellow> benny: What's your problem?
<benny> Specifically, is there any software available to backup an ipod on linux? I have gtkpod, but it's usefulness in making a backup of my ipod is pretty limited as it will lump everything together in one folder, I would like to split everything up by/artist/album/ I have used a program called copy trans manager under windows to do this previously but can't find anything similar for linux
<Hellow> The only things Google are returning relevant to gtkpod only.
<Hellow> s/returning relevant/returning are relevant
<benny> Yeah thats what I got, too Maybe gtkpod can do this and I can't figure out how. Rhythmbox that comes with ubuntu at installation is going to be fine for everyday use, it's just this once i need to backup my original ipod after my windows PC bit the dust a few years ago, I only have a ps3 running linux to do this from... hmm well thanks for looking anyways.
<benny> Hellow: I wonder is there any kind of program that can do something similar to Shazam, but for music on a computer, for example "listen" or  take a sample to parts of a tune then automatically fill out a completed ID3 tag? Without me having to sit and play every song then type all the info into things I don't know the names of?
<Hellow> benny: What I have found, however, is that, if gtkpod maintains the correct tags for your music, you could sort them using a program known as "id3tool" and a bash script: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/bash-script-for-sorting-and-renaming-multiple-mp3-files-by-id3-tags-602105/
<benny> Hellow: That seems like it will pretty much do what I need and anything further I can fiddle with at my leisure, Thank you!
<Hellow> Glad I could be of assistance.
<benny> very much so!
<pombreda> Flare183: re.
<benny> If I want to install a piece of software that isnt under synaptic or ubuntu software manager, Which version do I download is it ther ".deb" or a "tar.gz" ?
<BGL-[e]> benny: a lot of times a .deb can be easier to deal with
<benny> Okay, can I assume they will both work then? I will go for the .deb if it's easier. but just for reference what is the difference?
<pombreda> Flare183: thx ++ for being so helpful, and have a great day!
<Flare183> pombreda: Alright you too :)
<pombreda> off to bed . ciao yo fine newbies helpers!
<willa> I've taken away my ability to use the LAMPP installation, and placed some other server in its stead. How do I undo this?
<willa> Yes, it's a pickle ...
<willa> Is there a different chat room I could ask in?
<willa> Is this channel open?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-23
<LMAlt> Can someone help with getting sound to my flat screen.  Here is what i have graphics card (GeForce 8400 GS), ubuntu (9.10), tv (vizio va320e). currently hooked up dvi to hdmi
<phillw> LMAlt: possibly not here, but there is a really good area on the forum for you 'lunatics' connecting stuff up --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<phillw> ;-)
<LMAlt> thanks phillw
<andrew_46> Hmmmm..... can anybody here 'de-voice' me?
<xcrunner> can anyone help me with my wireless
<andrew_46> Have to go but if anybody is reading the logs I would appreciate it if this could be done....
<pedro3005> hello hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> morning
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, how are you?
<hobgoblin> I'm fine thanks - you?
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, pretty good
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, so.... what is up?
<hobgoblin> nothing :) just got up
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, me as well... diving in some homework
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, not much for talking today, are you?
<hobgoblin> lol - I am waking up, drinking tea and smoking and the cat keeps on whining ...
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, good, good
<hobgoblin> pedro3005: how's your physics test go?
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, it's in ~10 hours
<hobgoblin> aaah - good luck then :)
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, hopefully not too hard.. only dilation of solids, scales of temperature and vectors
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, a^2 = b^2 + c^2 - 2 * a * b * cos â ;)
<pedro3005> c/5 = f-32/9
<hobgoblin> well I do not have the slightest idea what you are going on about :) too much like school work for me to remember :D
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, the law of cosins!
<pedro3005> cosines
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, dilation = inicial size * dilation coefficient * temperature variation! all that crap
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, left me hanging :/
<hobgoblin> hanging where?
<pedro3005> hobgoblin, never mind
<pedro3005> hello denis-k
<pedro3005> hey leoquant
<duanedesign> morning all
<pedro3005> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey there pedro3005
<duanedesign> I am checking out the new Ubuntu One Music Store :)
<pedro3005> duanedesign, cool :)
<pedro3005> doing physics exercises
<pedro3005> for the test today
<duanedesign> pedro3005: you and Diego and your Physics ;)
<leoquant> hi pedro3005 and duanedesign
<pedro3005> duanedesign, :D it's cool man.. my first year of it
<pedro3005> hello leoquant
<leoquant> duanedesign hows the snow today?
<leoquant> wow
<ZachK_> hey guys
<pedro3005> hi ZachK_
<leoquant> some firework from ZachK_, hi!
<duanedesign> leoquant: it warmed up a bit so not as bad today. thanks for asking
<ZachK_> leoquant: wha?
<leoquant> duanedesign ok
<duanedesign> i was just telling pedro3005 that iam making my first purchase on the new Ubuntu Onne Music Store
<leoquant> ZachK_ your were on and off like speedy gonzalez (cartoon)
<ZachK_> leoquant: ah.....ok
<leoquant> :)
<duanedesign> leoquant: 3 major snow storms in as many months. we usually only get snow once a year
<pedro3005> guys, heading for a bath... gtg to school in a bit
<leoquant> yeah, it is somewhat late in the season also?
<duanedesign> ZachK_: yeah you joinrd,quit,joined,quit,joined in less than a secoond :)
<duanedesign> leoquant: true
<leoquant> ok pedro3005 have fun
<leoquant> man its fin springtime here...12 c+ lots of sun
<leoquant> i am going outside to catch some light
<pedro3005> 12 c?!
<pedro3005> i'd freeze
<pedro3005> damn
<pedro3005> hi Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, :P
<ZachK_> sorry....back
<Silver_Fox_> How are you both ?
<ZachK_> i'm good
<ZachK_> you Silver_Fox_ ?
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, fine, fine.. playing a bit of guitar. you?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: good. just browsing the new Ubuntu One music store
<duanedesign> trying to see if i can stump it with some obscure musical choices :P
<Silver_Fox_> pedro3005 - Not too bad,  just going though my emails
<ZachK_> duanedesign: .....
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign - Isn't it all DRM ?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: nope
<duanedesign> they are regular MP3's
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting
<pedro3005> duanedesign, see if they have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifford_Gibson :P
<ZachK_> guys....we should move to -team
<pedro3005> yes, we might interfere with all the support going on here
<pedro3005> >.>
<duanedesign> pedro3005: Clifford Gibson - Clifford Gibson (1929-1931)
<ZachK_> pedro3005: true...but we should....
<Silver_Fox_> Lots of support happens around here...
<pedro3005> duanedesign, :O
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, not now
<ZachK_> ok.......
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: you on the Wiki FG?
<pedro3005> ZachK_, once you follow rules just for the sake of following them....]
<duanedesign> pedro3005: i came up with some obscure bands from Libya and a Jazz band from NY and was suprised it had them both
<pedro3005> duanedesign, we have to find something it doesn't have :P
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  Do a search on Roxum
<Silver_Fox_> Do I win ?
<ZachK_> Try Def Leppard
<pedro3005> of course it's gonna had def leppard
<pedro3005> have*-
<ZachK_> pedro3005: you'd be surprised....iTunes doesn't have Def Leppard
<pedro3005> ZachK_, O.o
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: yep
<duanedesign> :)
<Silver_Fox_> They also have a studio album called: My Money's On The Bear
<pedro3005> duanedesign, but pretty good, it seems
<Silver_Fox_> They released a single also entitled:  Around and Down
<duanedesign> It even had 'Jacob Fred Jazz Odyssey' a jazz trio from Tulsa
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  Do a search on Statician1
 * Silver_Fox_ could go on all day like this >:)
<duanedesign> I wonder why no Def Leppard
<duanedesign> they must have some kind of anti-mp3 deal
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, Statician1? they are running out of band names?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: you win the prize again
<Silver_Fox_> I have no idea,  its just the name
<Silver_Fox_> Does it know:  Chocolate Watch Band ?
<ZachK_> Try Relient K
<Silver_Fox_> They were one of my favourites from the 60's
<ZachK_> and Pillar
<ZachK_> Ooh! and try Pink Floyd
<pedro3005> Pink Floyd?!
<Silver_Fox_> Dark side of the sun anyone....
<pedro3005> I can't believe it'd have freaking Clifford Gibson and not pink floyd
 * Silver_Fox_ thinks the music store is broken
<duanedesign> Chocolate Watchband - Get Away
<duanedesign> that is an awesome album cover
<ZachK_> no pink floyd?
<ZachK_> WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: are you gonna stay with the Wiki FG?
<duanedesign> ZachK_: yes
<Silver_Fox_> I shall continue with my LP's
<duanedesign> ZachK_: 27 albums
<ZachK_> duanedesign: ok thank you
<ZachK_> Silver_Fox_: good
<duanedesign> :)
<ZachK_> talsemgeest: ping
<ZachK_> anybody know when the voting for the elections/nominations start?
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  Sir Lord Baltimore ?
<Silver_Fox_> It must know kingdom come
<talsemgeest> Hey ZachK_ :)
<ZachK_> talsemgeest: please pm me
<ZachK_> or go to switch2nix talsemgeest
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: it even has a history of the band
<duanedesign> kingdom Come
<Silver_Fox_> Winston's Fumbs
<Silver_Fox_> It should know snow white
<pedro3005> Curley Weaver
<duanedesign> some bands it has a whole page write up. Which I found to be very good. i read the one on Pearl Jam, a favourite of mine, and found it to be accurate and even informative
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro7gW3VBEZo
<duanedesign> lol, it has Winston Churchill
<duanedesign> pedro3005: it has Curley Weaver
<pedro3005> fuck lol
<duanedesign> pedro3005: and it has: Blind Willie McTell & Curley Weaver - The Postwar Recordings Of Blind Willie McTell & Curley Weaver (1949-1950)
<Silver_Fox_> !language | pedro3005
<Votebot> pedro3005: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: no Sir Lord Baltimore
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, ><
<Silver_Fox_> 3/4 isn't too bad
<Silver_Fox_> From me I mean
<Silver_Fox_> Epic fail on the music store
<duanedesign> :)
<ZachK_> pedro3005: language?!??! bad man....lol
<pedro3005> duanedesign, what are the prices?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i like Sir Lord Baltimore _\m/
<duanedesign> pedro3005: 99cents
<Silver_Fox_> duanedesign what about:  The Sound of Sandwich
<duanedesign> 77cents for Curley Weaver
<duanedesign> oops, gotta run. bee back in 30 minutes or so
<ZachK_> latah duanedesign
<pedro3005> k guys
<pedro3005> going
<pedro3005> see y'all later
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<ZachK_> bye pedro3005
<ZachK_> welcome leoquant
<ZachK_> i mean lelamal
 * ZachK_ hates tabfail
<lelamal> thanks hello ZachK_
<ZachK_> lelamal: and how are you today? or is it night for you? lol
<lelamal> I'm fine thanks, it's morning here
<lelamal> and there?
<ZachK_> lelamal: 5 am...
<ZachK_> lelamal: but it's night for me as i work the night shift
<lelamal> I see
<lelamal> well, have a good night then!
<ZachK_> lelamal: i'm not leaving.....lol
<ZachK_> lelamal: did you need any help or just hangin out....
<ZachK_> welcome LifeLiner
<Silver_Fox_> Hi swoody  :)
<lukjad86> Hey Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<lukjad86> Silver_Fox_ I am well, and you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay lukjad86 ,  I am glad you are well.
<lukjad86> Thank you :)
<lelamal> ZachK_, I know, it was me who was leaving
<lelamal> no, I didn't need help, this channel is in my favourites in xchat, so when I connect I get automatically in
<lelamal> I'm still relatively new to ubuntu, so I get to learn basic things from others over here I didn't know
<lelamal> but thanks anyway for now
<ndefontenay> Hi everyone
<lukjad86> Hey ndefontenay
<ndefontenay> o/
<ndefontenay> it's good to see lots of ubuntu users all in one place :)
<ndefontenay> We've just had a pretty big update on the beta 1
<lukjad86> Glad you could join us :)
<ndefontenay> testing a few things
<ndefontenay> well I'm always connected at odd hours for the rest of the world
<ndefontenay> makes it hard to talk to people
<ndefontenay> I'm in Thailand
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ndefontenay
<ndefontenay> hi people
<ndefontenay> hi Silver_Fox
<ndefontenay> anybody running lucid lynx beta 1 already?
<Silver_Fox_> I have had it since alpha 2
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<ndefontenay> sweet
<ndefontenay> er I was out trying teeworld
<ndefontenay> quite funny
<ndefontenay> I lag too much though
<ndefontenay> heya
<ndefontenay> yo
<ndefontenay> testing the ground
<nigelb> on lucid?
<ndefontenay> yep
<nigelb> like it?
<ndefontenay> love it
<nigelb> ah
<ndefontenay> I like all the microblogging integration
<nigelb> my testdrive seems to be broken, I need to take a look some time
<ndefontenay> I don't like the less amount of games
<ndefontenay> ah it seems pretty ok here
<ndefontenay> the only problem remains the boot
<ndefontenay> I keep having that black screen and cursors
<nigelb> ah
<ndefontenay> ah facebook chat in empathy is pretty sweet too
<drubin> can some one help me with Lucid? http://pastebin.com/WsQC4w1u can't install java ;/
<Hellow> drubin: Looking.
<Hellow> sun-java* is being removed from the Ubuntu repos and moved to partner repos in Lucid.
<Hellow> That's all I know.
<drubin> Hellow: Ah duh thanks
<drubin> Hellow: :)
<Hellow> No problem.
<drubin> that is very very very annoying
<Hellow> Yeah, it is.
<hobgoblin> drubin: you seen this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432100&highlight=java
<hobgoblin> hi Hellow
<Hellow> Hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's you - not seen you about for a while
<Hellow> Been trying my hand at bug triaging and Debian packaging more recently - the latter isn't going as well.
<Hellow> You?
<hobgoblin> not too bad thanks - busy still - but such it is :)
<hobgoblin> oh not so much fun with the packaging thing then - I'm sure you will get it sorted
<drubin> hobgoblin: lolz I just found that in google before.
<drubin> hobgoblin: not even sure my java dev stuff is going to work with openjdk
<drubin> hobgoblin: Thanks though :)
<hobgoblin> oh well - can;t help much I'm afraid as it works ok for what I need with what I have
<drubin> Hellow: even after adding the partner repo's sun java doesn't install
<Hellow> huh
<drubin> hobgoblin: Giving it a try worst thing it doesn't isntall
<Hellow> drubin: apt-cache search sun-java
<drubin> s/install/work
<Hellow> oh
<drubin> Hellow: Says it is there... but doesn't install see pastebin same error
<Hellow> drubin: Do you need openjdk?
<Hellow> Because I'm seeing sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jre
<hobgoblin> drubin: I can install the jdk one here - are you sure your repos are completely up to date
<drubin> hobgoblin: They might not be.
<drubin> hobgoblin: but doing a search shows the package but trying to install gives the no release candidate message
<Hellow> collin@enterprise:~/xe2$ apt-cache search sun-java6
<Hellow> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<Hellow> sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files)
<Hellow> sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<hobgoblin> drubin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400097/
<drubin> drubin@jizmo:~$ aptitude search sun-java
<drubin> c   sun-java6-bin                   - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (
<drubin> c   sun-java6-jdk                   - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<drubin> apt-cache is pooo;-p
<drubin> aptitude ftw
<drubin> but still
<drubin> drubin@jizmo:~$ aptitude show sun-java6-jdk
<Hellow> Your repos must be out-of-date, then.
<drubin> No current or candidate version found for sun-java6-jdk
<drubin> Package: sun-java6-jdk
<Hellow> sudo apt-get update
<drubin> done that
<drubin> maybe my mirror is out of date!
<Hellow> Or that.
<hobgoblin> be a waste of time if mirror is behind
<hobgoblin> d'oh slow typing
<hobgoblin> drubin: try the main server or the uk one
<hobgoblin> I have just updated recently
<drubin> If my mirror is out of date I am going to get very annoyed. because using this one is freee
<drubin> hobgoblin: I am going to wait for the open jdk to finish isntalling before changinng mirrors then I will see
<hobgoblin> drubin: why do you have to pay for yours ?
<hobgoblin> hi there smeag0l
<smeag0l> hi hobgoblin
<drubin> hobgoblin: bandwith here is expensive and you pay per gig
<drubin> hobgoblin: this is my ISP's local mirror so they don't count to your gigs
<hobgoblin> aah
<drubin> openjdk seeems to work for now
<retlaw_> how can I see a list of irc channels in empathy?
<retlaw> Empathy question: How do I see a list of channels
<pedro3005> retlaw, /list
<retlaw> pedro3005: It returns "Unknown command"
<pedro3005> retlaw, :O
<retlaw> pedro3005: tells me to see /help for available commands but the list command aint there.
<pedro3005> retlaw, wouldn't know, sorry
<retlaw> pedro3005: what irc client are you using?
<pedro3005> retlaw, xchat
<retlaw> funny. I would think that ppl would use the default irc client that comes with ubuntu, but it seems not.
<pedro3005> retlaw, I hate these multi messaging programs with 1000 protocols... they have a thousand and are good for exactly zero
<retlaw> :-D
<BGL-[e]> how or where do i view a log file from the startup process ?
<ghostofmybrain_> how can I see how big a certain directory is?
<pedro3005> BGL-[e], System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<pedro3005> ghostofmybrain_, from the terminal?
<BGL-[e]> ghost: right click the directory & go to properties?
<BGL-[e]> pedro thx
<ghostofmybrain_> from the terminal, yes
<ghostofmybrain_> ah, I guess it's du -h /directory
<pedro3005> hi steelsteve
<steelsteve> yo
<BGL-[e]> how do i manually remove the battery icon from the gnome panel? (laptop) is it in configuration editor somewhere?
<geirha> BGL-[e]: System -> Preferences -> Power management
<BGL-[e]> heh thanks i duno why i didn't look there
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: thanks for the offer earlier... I'll keep u in mind next time.
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: +1
<bodhi_zazen> compiledkernel: poke
<bodhi_zazen> you will like this , lol
<bodhi_zazen> see PM
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-24
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<dude1> Dual installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 to new External HDD and having problems with GRUB not wanting to load Mint, any suggestions?
<dude1> Dual installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 to new External HDD and having problems with GRUB not wanting to load Mint, any suggestions?
<Hellow> Hmm.
<dude1> something new Hellow?
<dude1> An issue you've not come across?
<Hellow> I've never much liked booting from external devices.
<dude1> ok
<dude1> Well GRUB2 comes up with the standard Ubuntu 9.10, Recovery Mode and Mem Test, with Linux Mint 8 Main Edition Helena Shown at bottom of GRUB Menu but will not allow me to boot to it
<dude1> I select it and it gives me an error that no such device exists
<dude1> then when I try to select Ubuntu , it gives me the same error
<dude1> go to a shell prompt for GRUB, type exit and it allows me to boot Ubuntu
<dude1> brb
<dude1> Just something I'm toying with
 * ZachK_ nods to the tram
<ZachK_> *team I mean
<DarkwingDuck> greetings
<DarkwingDuck> paultag: ping
<ZachK_> Hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> how is life?
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: Ok....and you?
<DarkwingDuck> good... busy
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: Ah...one minute and I'll look at your page
<DarkwingDuck> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> I'm slowing bulding content... just working with design.
<mohi1> hey DarkwingDuck , ZachK_
<DarkwingDuck> hey mohi1
<mohi1> DarkwingDuck, sup?
<mohi1> i have to leave now...
<DarkwingDuck> trying to get the kubuntu docs finished
<mohi1> cool and you are fully fit now??
<mohi1> DarkwingDuck, ^
 * ZachK_ annhilates mohi1 
<mohi1> ZachK_, i ll get back later...
<DarkwingDuck> Yup. Just transfered to a good job in Mississippi
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, I'll be starting a LoCo out here.
<mohi1> nice to hear :)
<mohi1> anyways bye guys
<dude1> Ok, back for some more help with my dual boot Ubuntu 9.10 and Linux Mint 8 from new USB HDD
<ZachK_> Ok.....
<dude1> I installed them both Ubuntu first, then Linux Mint 8, opting to not use the Linux Mint 8 bootloader and just let Ubuntu handle it
<dude1> When I reboot and grub screen comes up it will not let me boot in to any of them
<dude1> I enter "c" for command line which takes me to a grub shell and I can type exit and it will go to the grub menu again and allow me to boot in to Ubuntu
<ZachK_> Hmmm.....
<dude1> I have also noticed through the disk utility that Linux Mint 8 has a very strange mount point to it
<dude1> file:///media/6841577c-eb9a-495c-bc0c-acf40df094f7
<dude1> preceded by /dev/sda6
<dude1> or I assume it to be strange, I'm a noob here
<dude1> So I'm wondering if there is a workaround for this
<ZachK_> Akos: please pm me
<ZachK_> when you have time that is
<ZachK_> wb celthundar
<celthundar> hey
<celthundar> sup
<ZachK_> not much
<ZachK_> researching possible pc to buy....figuring out one to get that will work with linux
<DarkwingDuck> ZachK_: that list is actually quite large
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> I would almost say the list that WONT work is quite small
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: pm me with list then?
<paultag> hi ZachK_
<paultag> ZachK_, have you seen the HCL?
<paultag> ZachK_, that's your list
<ZachK_> ah hi paultag
<ZachK_> hcl...
<paultag> ZachK_, hardware compatibility list
<ZachK_> ptag...link?
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<paultag> ZachK_, I don't have one. Google around, they are from everyone. Fredora, Ubuntu, etc
<DarkwingDuck> ZachK_: ^^^^
<paultag> ZachK_, it's the kernel not a distro, so each distro may only have a small part of the whole list
<DarkwingDuck> ZachK_: se if that works for ya
<ZachK_> thanks DarkwingDuck...looking now
<ZachK_> celthunder: you need voice man
<celthunder> eh
<celthunder> lol
<celthunder> oh
 * celthunder shrugs 
<celthunder> apparently i'm not cool enough :)
<celthunder> how's the comp process going?
<ZachK_> celthunder: goin...
<celthunder> so you'll have one at your door...tommorrow?
<ZachK_> celthunder: hah....i wish
<ZachK_> hey PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> welcome Ten-Eight
<Ten-Eight> Thank you ZachK
<ZachK_> Ten-Eight: and how are you today?
<Ten-Eight> ZachK: doing well and yourself?
<ZachK_> pretty much the same
<Ten-Eight> nothing happening in here this evening/morning?
<ZachK_> well depends on what the "happening" is
<Ten-Eight> haven't seen any convo scrolling by....pretty quiet.
<ZachK_> ah..
<ZachK_> nobody needs help atm
<Ten-Eight> guess so ;)
<celthunder> i needs help
<celthunder> if 373 people are attacking you with swords anda ll you have as a weapon is a stick and a gumball HOW DO YOU WIN
<Ten-Eight> I can chew gum and run at the same time ;)  to heck with the stick!
<celthunder> lol
<ZachK_> hey paultag
<paultag> heyo
<ZachK_> hey ptag....what's been up with you?
<tenach> Hello.
<ZachK_> hey tenach
<paultag> sorry ZachK_, I don't see anything without my name in it
<ZachK_> paultag: it's cool
<paultag> ZachK_, Nothing. Where have you been spending your time, you delinquent?
<tenach> My sister-in-law wants me to put Ubuntu on her machine without getting rid of Windows 7 if possible.  Does anyone know of a good way to go about this?  I have only dual booted with XP.
<ZachK_> tenach: one sec...will grab info
<tenach> ZachK_, Thanks.
<tenach> I'm googling, but for some reason tonight my Googliness doesn't seem to be working. :/
<ZachK_> paultag: no pc means no access to ubuntu......finally got a way to do this via my ipod but it's tough....
<paultag> aye.
<ZachK_> paultag: and work...lot of that...question...gonna vote for me?
<paultag> ZachK_, for what?
<ZachK_> paultag: the fg lead....(wiki)
<paultag> ZachK_, you are the only candidate.
<ZachK_> paultag: yeah...people still gotta vote
<ZachK_> doesn't mean i automatically get it...
<paultag> ZachK_, you are not going to not get it
<paultag> ZachK_, yeah it does. We can't have a FG without a Lead
<ZachK_> paultag: ah...maybe....
<ZachK_> true though paultag
<paultag> ZachK_, but if you are super idle ( like you are / were ) I'll have to re-examine the structure of that focus group
<ZachK_> paultag: i'm not idle anymore...and i was gone due to no access
<ZachK_> welcome nevets04
<tenach> Hello nevets04
<nevets04> Hello
<ZachK_> welcome MadameTock and hey hobgoblin and talsemgeest
<talsemgeest> Heya ZachK_ :)
<MadameTock> Hello, ZachK_!
<ZachK_> talsemgeest: how's it goin buddy?
<tenach> Oh hello there, MadameTock
<ZachK_> MadameTock: and how are you madam?
<MadameTock> Oooh hello, tenach.
<MadameTock> Quite fine, as a matter of fact.
<talsemgeest> ZachK_: Just testing out the lovely new 10.04 beta :)
<ZachK_> MadameTock: that's good..
<ZachK_> talsemgeest: let's move to either -team or ##switch2nix...
<hobgoblin> hi there ZachK_
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: how's things?
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: pretty good ty
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: cool...
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: sad that you left man....
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: it was not the place that I joined - nuff said about that now I think :)
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: true....true
<hobgoblin> I still come here though to help when I can
<ZachK_> hobgoblin: glad to hear it..
 * ZachK_ offers help....anyone want help?......ah well
<ZachK_> welcome mathay
<hobgoblin> see what you did there ...
<MadameTock> I have in house help- But I hang around to pick things up on occasion :D
 * ZachK_ looks around...mouths, "Who me? Wasn't me I swear!"
<tenach> Haha.
<ZachK_> hhaa
<hobgoblin> ZachK_: it won't be long and it will be too busy in here
<ZachK_> meaning?
<hobgoblin> april release
<ZachK_> ah...
<ZachK_> got ya
<ZachK_> anyone here?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<talsemgeest> Hey there Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello talsemgeest
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<talsemgeest> Silver_Fox_: Good, just installed 10.04 beta on my laptop :)
<talsemgeest> Hows things with you Silver_Fox_?
<Silver_Fox_> How is the beta going for you?  The alphas were fun ;)
<Silver_Fox_> I am okay talsemgeest ,  just reviewing beginners "team" emails
<talsemgeest> Silver_Fox_: Yup, Ive put in all my votes :)
<talsemgeest> Silver_Fox_: All looking very slick, but the button changes will take a bit of getting used too
<talsemgeest> Erm, *to
<Silver_Fox_> Oh no not the votes.  Not really concerned about that.
<Silver_Fox_> The comment on activity here.
<talsemgeest> Silver_Fox_: Yup, I have been keeping an eye on that one
<ZachK_> talsemgeest: as have i...
<ZachK_> welcome Phrea and pedro3005
<pedro3005> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> pedro3005: how are ya?
<pedro3005> ZachK_, good, getting ready for school
<ZachK_> pedro3005: ah....nice
 * ZachK_ is done with school..hehehe
<pedro3005> coool
<pedro3005> ZachK_, so how are you?
<ZachK_> pedro3005: ok...looking for a good pc to buy that WILL work with my 'buntu
<pedro3005> ZachK_, isn't too hard, is it?
<ZachK_> pedro3005: trying not to be
<ZachK_> want a dell for sure...or at the very least Asus or HP
<pedro3005> ZachK_, mine is just various parts assembled
<pedro3005> works good
<talsemgeest> +1 on that, you generallly get better performance and value for money with a pc you build yourself
<pedro3005> make sure you get nvidia for graphics card and you're cool
<pedro3005> i have geforce 8800 and it works very well, recommended
<talsemgeest> Hi SeVIIeN :)
<SeVIIeN> Hellow talsemgeest
<AcidBanger> Goodmorning everyone :)
<pedro3005> hello AcidBanger, SeVIIeN
<pedro3005> and talsemgeest
<talsemgeest> Hehe, hey pedro3005 and AcidBanger :)
<AcidBanger> I have a simple question I think, I need to configure an Ethernet port using the terminal how do I do that ???
<SeVIIeN> hi pedro3005
<SeVIIeN> nice friendly channel
<SeVIIeN> plus I'm looking for some help, but I need to find the script I was working on first :P
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: How do you need to configure it? (I.E. what do you want to do?)
<AcidBanger> I am setting up a ubuntu server so I need to give it a static IP in it's own range since it is gonna broadcast DHCP...
<pedro3005> SeVIIeN, oh bash scripting is not with me :/ need to learn more about it.. currently learning C++
<pedro3005> AcidBanger, you'd use ifconfig, /methinks
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Ok, first you need to open up /etc/network/interfaces (something like sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces)
<pedro3005> SeVIIeN, and getting beat up by it quite nicely, if you know what I mean ;)
<AcidBanger> ok I did that :)
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Ok, now you need to change one of the lines that has "dhcp" to "static"
<SeVIIeN> pedro3005, lol, I can imagine, but it's well worth it
<AcidBanger> I don't see DHCP anywhere :s
<pedro3005> SeVIIeN, you know it?
<SeVIIeN> pedro3005, oh no way
<AcidBanger> There us no cable in the interface is it possible to even configure it then ?
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Should be a line something like this: "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<SeVIIeN> bash is bashing me up
<pedro3005> SeVIIeN, python is nice and easy
<SeVIIeN> in fact, I would change the name of the sudo command
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: So the file is empty?
<AcidBanger> auto lo
<AcidBanger> iface lo inet loopback
<SeVIIeN> some expletive would be nice
<AcidBanger> Only 2 things I see
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Ok, create a new line saying "iface eth0 inet static"
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Then on a line under that type "address <IP address of the connection"
<pedro3005> SeVIIeN, geirha is your bash person
<talsemgeest> Something like "address 192.168.1.4"
<AcidBanger> I think in my case I should configure eth1 since eth0 is gonna be my internet connection
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Ok, that sounds good
<AcidBanger> This is what I got so far
<AcidBanger> auto lo
<AcidBanger> iface lo inet loopback
<AcidBanger> iface eth1 inet static
<AcidBanger> adress 192.168.1.254
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Ok, next line should be "netmask <netmask>"
<talsemgeest> Something like "netmask 255.255.255.0"
<talsemgeest> Then "network 192.168.1.0"
<talsemgeest> "Broadcast 192.168.1.255"
<talsemgeest> "gateway 192.168.1.1"
<talsemgeest> Substituting in your own values of course :)
<AcidBanger> Since it is a server should the gateway be the same as IP adress  ?
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Hmm, probably. You may even be able to leave that line out entirely
<AcidBanger> ok thank you :)
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Anything else? I need to go sleep :)
<AcidBanger> Next step is setting up a DHCP server but I guess I will read some more documentation :)
<talsemgeest> AcidBanger: Yeah, I have never been able to get my dhcp server running so I cant be of much help there :)
<talsemgeest> Ok then, night all :)
<AcidBanger> This so far is great !
<AcidBanger> Ty nn :)
<pedro3005> AcidBanger, hm, maybe http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html ?
<AcidBanger> Thanks Pedro gonna look into that I will let you know how it is going :)
<pedro3005> AcidBanger, and I am going to school :P
<pedro3005> good bye
<AcidBanger> Bye bye
<AcidBanger> Have fun at school :)
 * ZachK_ appears from cloud and shadow....hovers....
 * Silver_Fox_ kicks
 * ZachK_ monkeyhammers Silver_Fox_ 
<Silver_Fox_> ZachK_,  If you wish to play please go to the team channel, not here in support.
<benny1> Hello! Can someone answer another of my newbie questions about installing Opera please? I am running ubuntu 9.10 on PS3. I have downloaded a file "
<benny1> opera-10.10-4742.gcc4-shared-qt3.ppc
<Silver_Fox_> What seems to be the problem benny1  :)
<benny1>  oops sorry... anyway I have downloaded this and have no clue how to go about installing the opera browser, this just seems to be a folder rather than anything else. not sure what im doing wrong here...
<Silver_Fox_> Did you not download the .deb from here?  http://www.opera.com/download/
<benny1> yes
<benny1>  i think I went for the debian version for power pc. as I didnt see a Ubuntu option
<benny1> I'm probably approaching this all wrong, I was expecting something to open in synaptic or the software manager as in an installation executable. I've only installed software this way before!
<Silver_Fox_> The deb isn't listed?  http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?custom=yes
<Silver_Fox_> Is opera listed in the software center?  Applications ->  Ubuntu Software Center
 * Silver_Fox_ isn't on Ubuntu at the moment so can't check ;)
<benny1> when I go to the website opera/download/ it has a few options but doesnt mention Ubuntu, It seems to default to CentOS but i'm assusming its aplphabetised...
<benny1> the second link just appears to give me just a list of older browser versions. I just chose debian, and download from opera.com/download/
<benny1> In the software centre I can't find anything for Opera, or Google Chrome. I want to basically have the fastest lightest browser as the PS3's resources are somewhat limited at the moment, and I heard that Opera would be best fit for my need.
<Hellow> Chrome and Opera aren't in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Silver_Fox_> Morning Hellow  :)
<Hellow> Good morning Silver_Fox_ :)
<benny1> Hello, Hellow
<benny1> Hellow: Is it possible to install anyway?
<Hellow> I would lean towards Opera, since Chrome uses one process per tab and can demolish your RAM with ease.
<Hellow> From what I can tell, Opera is in the Canonical partner repositories.
<Hellow> System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Hellow> Third-party software tab
<benny1> I will go for that one then Okay I will open that window now
<Hellow> Check anything that has "archive.canonical.com" in it.
<benny1> Is this a similar thing to editing the repos in YDL? i screwed that one up!
<Hellow> It's hard to screw up checking boxes :).
<Hellow> Doing it manually is where most people mess up.
<benny1> Okay, on the first tab "Ubuntu oftware" I have everything checked except Source Code. I don't expect I'll need that.
<benny1> Under other software nothing is checked, yet,  Cd ROM with  ... jaunty jackalope is available but not checked
<Hellow> Other software was the tab I meant.
<Hellow> Check the two lines that have "archive.canonical.com" in them.
<benny1> Including "Source code"?
<Hellow> Yes.
<benny1> Whilst I'm here on this tab is there anything else i should configure I may need in the future or will that cover most things as I assume this is going to point Ubuntu to the right place to "get" software from
<Hellow> Unless you need to add custom repositories, you should be fine.
<benny1> Okay, it's now asking me to connect to the internet as the info about these ones is outdated...
<Hellow> Let it.
<Hellow> It has to update it's package database.
<benny1> Ive clicked Okay, Does this update Synaptic package manger, Ubuntu software centre or both?
<Hellow> Technical answer: Synaptic package manager is just a frontend to a tool called "aptitude" - as is the Ubuntu Software Center, and the apt-get terminal program.
<Hellow> It updates aptitude's package database.
<benny1> Ahh I get it. thanks hopefully i'll know better for next time now...
<benny1> okay I think that process has completed so should I be able to add opera from the software centre now?
<Hellow> Yes.
<benny1> Hmm I think I did something wrong I don't see Opera, not under internet anyway...
<Hellow> Hmm...
<Hellow> Silver_Fox_: Poke.
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<Hellow> Silver_Fox_: Could you take over here? I'm about to be forced to leave for school.
<Silver_Fox_> Sure
<Hellow> Thanks.
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure
<benny1> Hellow: Thanks for the Help!!!
<Hellow> benny1: No problem. Sorry I couldn't solve your problem.
<Thraul> hey all
<duanedesign> hello Thraul
<benny1> Hellow: I think even though i'm not quite there yet, I still know more than i did before and better equipped to help myself for the future very useful!
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm ,  benny1 :  open a terminal:
<Silver_Fox_> Run this command: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Thraul> I think this question might be a bit above beginner but i'll ask just the same, anyone here have any experience with remastering a ubuntu desktop live cd?
<benny1> Including the "deb" at the begging?
<Silver_Fox_> I would also have a look here benny1:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Silver_Fox_> Yes benny1 ,  we are going to install via repository
<benny1> It returned deb : Command not found
<Silver_Fox_> Oh my,  sorry,
<Thraul> Silver_Fox_, I believe the command you want to run is: sudo echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Thraul> then run and sudo apt-get update
<Silver_Fox_> Yes.  That right Thraul  :)
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<benny1> Thraul:  thanks
<benny1> With quotes
<Thraul> yes
<benny1> is there a space between /opera/ and stable ? screens a little hard to see there.
<Thraul> yeah
<Thraul> just copy and paste should work ;)
<benny1> I dont have permission somehow..
<benny1> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Thraul> hmmm
<Silver_Fox_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<benny1> Silver_Fox_: I have that file open now. large text file, :-D
<Silver_Fox_> All you need do is add the "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" to the end
<Silver_Fox_> I am also sorry about telling you to run that command in terminal,  it just slipped my mind. :)
<Thraul> add it with out the quotes to the bottom of the file on a new line
<Thraul> save and exit file
<Thraul> go back to terminal and run: sudo apt-get update
<Silver_Fox_> Then run check for updates
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<benny1> don't apologise you are already helping me plenty I would be still trying to run a folder if it wanst for the pople here!
<benny1> Okay thats been saved
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  but its a silly mistake I made ;)  I am more annoyed at myself than anything :D
<benny1> Oooh it seems busy now
<Silver_Fox_> Cool
<benny1> It gave an error right at the end..
<Thraul> whats the error?
<Silver_Fox_> Do you have the error?
<benny1> Get: 3 http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages [859B]
<benny1> Fetched 2,115B in 1s (1,770B/s)
<benny1> Reading package lists... Done
<benny1> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<Silver_Fox_> Something like:  wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Silver_Fox_> I assume its related to the opera gpg key...
<benny1> Ok that seemed t run without a hitch.
<benny1> back to the previous command?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<benny1> looks like success
<Silver_Fox_> Okay
<benny1> Ign http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages
<benny1> Ign http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages
<benny1> Hit http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages
<benny1> Fetched 190B in 0s (221B/s)
<benny1> Reading package lists... Done
<Thraul> cool
<Thraul> now run: sudo apt-get install opera
<Silver_Fox_> sudo apt-get install opera
<benny1> Looks like its working, that was the first command i tried sudo apt-get install opera. and sudo apt-get opera. and I couldnt fathom what I wasn't doing right so I then started with the google. and then here..
<benny1> Success!
<benny1> Thraul: Silver_Fox_: Thanks! I'ts now available in the menu for me :D
<Silver_Fox_> Do you need help getting flash working ?
<Silver_Fox_> ^ benny1 ^
<benny1> I'm not sure, I would expect so, I haven't used it before
<benny1> is youtube flash?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  it will require a flash player
<Thraul> run: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<Silver_Fox_> try playing a video on youtube.  I think it will say something about needing a flash player.  I think it will provide a download link.
<benny1> yes, thats right I can't get my fix..
<benny1> shall i try the link?
<Silver_Fox_> Can do,  yes :)
<benny1> I assume choose APT for Ubuntu 9.04+ and agree install?
<Silver_Fox_> Sounds reasonable to me
<benny1> No joy, I get a page about  : Error!
<benny1> The address type is unknown or unsupported
<Silver_Fox_> :(
<Thraul> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688707 try this page and follow soxs post at the bottom of the page. will guide you on installing flash with opera web browser
<benny1> Okay i will give that a go thanks to everyone !!
<Thraul|AFK> let us know how it go :)
<nigelb> Silver_Fox_: hey do you mind joining -team? we're just having an informal chat about irc helping :)
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<switchgirl> is there agui for pgp?
<nigelb> switchgirl: for making a key?
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> Accessories > passwords and encryption keys
<switchgirl> kk
<switchgirl> thanks
 * switchgirl is thinking she needs help with a project
 * switchgirl wants to open her government up and see what it's spending on everything- where possible 
<Akos> hi team
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Akos
<mR0> I'm using cq40 with ubuntu 9.04 and my bluetooth do not seem work. Is here any help?
<Akos> mR0: is that a HP Compay laptop?
<Akos> *compaq
<mR0> akos: yes
<Akos> mR0: wait a second please, I'll look through the ubuntuforums to see what can i find on the topic
<mR0> Akos: I'll wait here...
<mR0> Akos: I already search through ubuntu forum, I can't find solutions for my problem. (or maybe I don't know)
<cprofitt> Silver_Fox_: you still aroung?
<cprofitt> around eve?
<Silver_Fox_> Yes
<cprofitt> k
<Silver_Fox_> Why?
<cprofitt> just did not see you in the team channel anymore
<Silver_Fox_> Yes.
<cprofitt> if you want to pick up the convo we can
<cprofitt> do it in there
<mR0> btw, I run this : lshw -c network
<mR0>   *-network
<mR0>        description: Wireless interface
<mR0>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<mR0>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<mR0>        physical id: 0
<mR0>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<mR0>        logical name: eth1
<mR0>        version: 01
<mR0>        serial: 00:21:00:d4:f5:d8
<mR0>        width: 64 bits
<mR0>        clock: 33MHz
<mR0>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<mR0>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.10.79.10 latency=0 module=wl multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<mR0>   *-network
<mR0>        description: Ethernet interface
<mR0>        product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<mR0>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<mR0>        physical id: 0
<mR0>        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0
<mR0>        logical name: eth0
<mR0>        version: 02
<mR0>        serial: 00:23:5a:45:19:bf
<mR0>        size: 10MB/s
<mR0>        capacity: 1GB/s
<mR0>        width: 64 bits
<mR0>        clock: 33MHz
<mR0>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<mR0>        configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half latency=0 link=no module=r8169 multicast=yes port=MII speed=10MB/s
<mR0>   *-network DISABLED
<mR0>        description: Ethernet interface
<mR0>        physical id: 2
<mR0>        logical name: pan0
<mR0>        serial: 4a:c7:6b:80:db:fa
<mR0>        capabilities: ethernet physical
<mR0>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=bridge driverversion=2.3 firmware=N/A link=yes multicast=yes
<mR0> What it tells about?
<hobgoblin|afk> please do not do that again - if you need to say a lot use paste.ubuntu.com
<Silver_Fox_> mR0,  Please use pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mR0> hobgoblin & Silver_Fox_ : Thanks for ur suggestion
<DarkwingDuck> Bug reporting for Lucid: http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<hobgoblin> I cannot see them moving them back now
<hobgoblin> and hi DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> hey :D
<Akos> mR0: sorry for bailing on you, i had a collegue come to my desk, I see you got support
<mR0> NP Akos :)
 * switchgirl wants an open source software like ALBACS bureau 
<smeag0l> i have just been running sudo rkhunter -c and it says that there are a possible root kit xizbit here is the log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400655/ any help ?
 * duanedesign looks
<smeag0l> thank you duanedesign
<smeag0l> i suspect that there actually are some real root kits on my machine to
<duanedesign> smeag0l: I opened my gedit /etc/init.d/bootlogd
<duanedesign> and did a search for 'hdparm'
<smeag0l> okay
<duanedesign> i found iit in line 5 of the comments at the beginning
<duanedesign> if you want to maybe search your and see if that lines up
<duanedesign> i will see if that is a known false alarm
<phillw> duanedesign: I found this --> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=48549  seems a false postive.
<smeag0l> i am pretty tired today since i have been sleeping way to much so i'm not fully on top
<duanedesign> thank you phillw
<smeag0l> i don't have that much knowledge about this stuff
<phillw> most recent I could track down, there are other reports of it flagging up, all seem to point to false positive. I've not seen one saying it is a problem.
<smeag0l> okay phillw thank you
<duanedesign> smeag0l: also have you tried chkrootkit 'Another rootkit detector' if you are worrkied about having a rootkit.
<smeag0l> i know about it but haven't tried it on this machine yet
<smeag0l> i will run it
<hobgoblin> hi there worellana
<worellana> hobgoblin, heya o/
<drubin> ZachK_: hey
<drubin> ZachK_: Do you know the difference between subject and body? :)
<ZachK_> Hi drubin
<ZachK_> drubin: Of course why?
<drubin> ZachK_: look at your last email to the list
<ZachK_> drubin: Oookkkk...
<nigelb> drubin: that was a nice way to put it :)
<drubin> hehe
<ZachK_> drubin: I sent that from my iPod is why I messed up....
<drubin> ZachK_: I thought it was you shouting at first then I relised it must have just been a mess up
 * ZachK_ 's forhead meets hand
<ZachK_> drubin: Thanks for letting me know man...long time no see too
<drubin> Any how time to go find some dinner or something that is edible in my house
<drubin> Ye I have been busy. WAY to busy infact
<hobgoblin> hi drubin
<drubin> hey gobby
 * ZachK_ waves to hobgoblin 
<hobgoblin> o/
<hobgoblin> gobby - I refuse to put that in my ping list drubin !!!
<drubin> Ah
<drubin> ;-p
<hobgoblin> I am hurt and will now leave forever this channel
<hobgoblin> or shall I stay .... mmmmmmmmmm
<hobgoblin> hi cprofitt
 * drubin wonders off to the kitchen
<ZachK_> Get me something too drubin
<nat_> hello
<ZachK_> Hello nat_
<ZachK_> How are you nat_ ?
<nat_> good thank you
<nat_> i have a few questions about irc
<ZachK_> nat_: Fire away my man!
<nat_> is linux in general safe against irc related attacks
<celthunder> ?
<nat_> i mean should i worried about botnets and such
<celthunder> i'd say that depends on client, what kind of attack, your security etc
<nat_> can you explain a bit please
<celthunder> if you turn off auto dcc transfers and someone tries to mass flood you with files through dcc then it won't work
<ZachK_> nat_: Ubuntu is very safe from attacks due to its coding structure...as for IRC what program are you using?
<celthunder> if someone get's your ip (btw +x mode usually prevents that)  and decides to send there botnet at you...not much you can do
<nat_> ZachK_:  I want to use xchat
<nat_> celthunder: is there a way to hide my ip
<ZachK_> nat_: Using ubuntu?
<celthunder> +x
<nat_> ZachK_: yes
<ZachK_> nat_: Yes there is...
<ZachK_> nat_: What version of ubuntu
<nat_> ZachK_: Karmic
<ZachK_> That's 9.10 correct ?
<nat_> ZachK_: yes
<nat_> celthunder: what does +x mean
<celthunder> that's a mode
<celthunder> /mode +x celthunder
<celthunder> /mode celthunder +x
<celthunder> one of the 2
<celthunder> so /mode your nick +x or /mode +x yournick
<ZachK_> nat_: Ok...go to software center and type in xchat
<ZachK_> celthunder: Thats providing he's registered the nick he wants
<celthunder> ZachK_, no you dont need to register your nick
<celthunder> +x works even if services is dropped maybe your fancy hostname won't work but it'll still change it
<celthunder> or at least part ofi t
<ZachK_> K...
<nat_> ZachK_: yes I have installed the application using sudo apt-get install xchat
<nat_> celthunder: so does that mean i can use +x even if i am using web based irc clients
<celthunder> nat_ yes..
<nat_> celthunder: is +x same or similar to cloak. I am asking because I was reading around about irc before coming here.
<celthunder> nat_ yeah same concept
<celthunder> cloaks are usually provided with a password or something though
<celthunder> or for specific users
<nat_> celthunder: ok thank you very much
<celthunder> np :) anything else?
<nat_> celthunder: yes thank you. I tried /whois on my nickname even after trying /mode +x nickname
<nat_> celthunder: but i can still see my ip
<celthunder> [nat_] (~82f5ead8@gateway/web/freenode/x-zdyobeikjopwantp
<celthunder> you can always see your own ip
<celthunder> * [celthunder] is connecting from *@lethaltechnology.net 64.62.173.121
<celthunder> see
<celthunder> but if you whois me you'll just see lethaltechnology
<celthunder> .net
<celthunder> and i have -x cause i really don't care that much
<nat_> celthunder: i understand now. thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it.
<celthunder> :)
<meindian523> How do I include the iostream lib in a C++ file?
<meindian523> #include<iostream> keeps telling me cout and cin were not declared in the scope I'm using them
<meindian523> *gcc tells me
<meindian523> I tried #include<iostream.h> also, and #include <iostream>
<meindian523> *note the space
<paultag> meindian523, this is more appropriate for #ubuntu-beignners-dev
<meindian523> paultag, ok there in that case
<ZachK_> Welcome worellana
<worellana> ZachK_, thanks :)
<ZachK_> worellana: And how are you today? And heya pedro3005
<pedro3005> hello ZachK_ and worellana, I guess
<worellana> I'm fine thanks, and you?
<ZachK_> worellana: Ok-ish
 * worellana waves pedro3005
<katycorp> I just did a fresh install of 9.10 64 bit and grub fails to boot. When I put in the livecd and select "boot from the first hard disk", I get a grub error: "no such partition" and it drops to a grub rescue>. Anyone know how to debug this?
<pedro3005> katycorp, maybe boot the live CD and check out your grub file
<katycorp> pedro3005: Where is the grub file located?
<pedro3005> katycorp, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<katycorp> pedro3005: ummmm it's empty?
<mohi1> katycorp, you have the live CD now?
<katycorp> yeah I booted up using the livecd
<mohi1> katycorp, have a look at http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<mohi1> pedro3005, you too
<pedro3005> mohi1, why me? ain't none of my business!
<mohi1> :/
<meindian523> this is a common problem, had 2 mails in ubuntu-in ML recently on the same
<katycorp> mohi1, thanks I'll have a look
<mohi1> :)
<mohi1> pedro3005, :/
<pedro3005> mohi1, :P
<mohi1> :\
<mohi1> pedro3005, am going to sleep again
<pedro3005> mohi1, ok
<mohi1> will be back in 2 hours 30 mins. (hope so) :)
<AJH101> Hello - I am trying to install an old Philips web cam. I have found easycam but cannot get that to install - can anyone help please?
<pedro3005> AJH101, what are you trying?
<bodhi_zazen> AJH101: what are you trying to install and what application are you using the web cam with ?
<AJH101> Thanks - I am trying to install a Philips PCVC820
<AJH101> I can see a red light flashing on the cam so I think it is working ok but I cannot get a video signal from it!
<bodhi_zazen> Well, unlike windows, in general you do not "install" drivers
<bodhi_zazen> try using your camera first with "cheese"
<AJH101> The software centre tells me cheese is installed but I cannot find it in any menu!
<bodhi_zazen> Applications -> multimedia I think
<bodhi_zazen> or open a terminal and enter the command
<bodhi_zazen> cheese
<pedro3005> bodhi_zazen, it's Applications > Sound & Video
<AJH101> Aagh! Found it thank you - I can see a video signal but the cam does not seem to want to work with Skype
<bodhi_zazen> OK, so the problem is likely with Skype then
<AJH101> So - my cam works with Cheese fine but not with Skype - any ideas? When I enter the video options in Skype I press on the test button and end up with a white screen until i hit escape.
<bodhi_zazen> you could either ask on the Skype forums or consider Ekiga ?
<AJH101> Very possibly but how do i solve it?! lol
<AJH101> ekiga? is that campatible with skype users?
<bodhi_zazen> IDK as it is not a hardware problem, it is a skype problem and I do not use skype enough
<Hellow> Also, skype isn't open-sourced, so we can't do anything besides point you to the skype forums.
<bodhi_zazen> No it is not compatible with skype
<bodhi_zazen> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=153721
<AJH101> ok thatnks - now i will have to try with Pidgin! :-)
<Hellow> Ekiga is a client for SIP (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session_Initiation_Protocol). It'll work with any other client that is compatible with SIP, AFAIK.
<Hellow> (ekiga's also open-source)
<lukjad86> Bodsda !
<lukjad86> Hai gang
<katycorp> pedro3005: So I'm following the instructions on that link, and when I run update-grub I get an error that says "cannot find list of partitions"
<Hellow> lukjad86 !
<katycorp> but fdisk -l lists them all
<lukjad86> Hellow !
<pedro3005> katycorp, hm. not sure..
<katycorp> so it fails when it tries to grep /proc/mounts
<katycorp> because proc/mounts doesn't exist
<pedro3005> katycorp, O.o it does here
<pedro3005> maybe you should asks someone who knows better.. like luk... well not lukjad86. but maybe bodhi_zazen or Hellow ;)
<Hellow> Hmm?
<lukjad86> Ohai pedro3005
<katycorp> well I'll take any help I can get, I'm pretty unfamiliar with grub
<lukjad86> pedro3005 Don't hassle me, I just came back from the hospital :P
<Hellow> Hmm.
<Hellow> pedro3005: What link is this?
<katycorp> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<pedro3005> Hellow, it's mohi1's link
<pedro3005> oh
<katycorp> I just did a fresh install and when I booted up grub failed to boot into ubuntu. Then I tried selecting "boot from hard disk" in the live cd menu, and I get a grub error "no such partition"
<Hellow> Heh, I know who wrote that.
<Hellow> shredder12: Ping.
<katycorp> when I boot into the livecd and chroot, the /proc/ dir is empty
<bodhi_zazen> katycorp: I was going to say, aer you using openvz, LXC, or a chroot ?
<Hellow> I honestly haven't a clue about how to fix this. grub2 basically eliminated any knowledge of grub.
<bodhi_zazen> when you chroot you need to mount a few things
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t proc none /proc
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<bodhi_zazen> within the chroot
<bodhi_zazen> unmount them when you are done
<bodhi_zazen> what are you trying to do exactly ?
<katycorp> boot into ubuntu
<Hellow> bodhi_zazen: He's following the guide at http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<bodhi_zazen> well you do not boot into ubuntu with chroot so you will need to be more specific then that, even if you are frustrated
<katycorp> I just installed it, and upon restarting after the install it failed to boot,giving a "no such partition" error
<katycorp> so I am trying to follow the steps in that link to fix grub
<katycorp> but am not having any luck so far
<bodhi_zazen> That is not such a good link to follow
<bodhi_zazen> I doubt you have a separate boot partition for example, although you may
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<katycorp> when I installed ubuntu I used the default partitioning option, which I think uses the entire disk
<bodhi_zazen> what happens when you boot ?
<bodhi_zazen> you get the grub screen -> ubunt uboots ?
<bodhi_zazen> and what version of Ubuntu ?
<bodhi_zazen> did you install 10.05, the Beta ?
<katycorp> no it's 9.10
<katycorp> when I boot I get a disk error
<katycorp> so I put the livecd in and selected "boot from local disk"
<katycorp> and then I get a grub error "no such partition"
<katycorp> and it drops to the grub rescue shell
<bodhi_zazen> did you do anything fancy like encrypt your installation ?
<bodhi_zazen> Or just go with the defalts
<katycorp> all defaults
<katycorp> my home dir is not encrypted or anything
<katycorp> so I followed the instructions on the link you posted, and when I get to grub-install, I get two warnings and then an error: "cannot read '/grub/core.img" correctly
<bodhi_zazen> you running the live CD now ?
<katycorp> yes
<bodhi_zazen> do you know how to use pastebin ?
<bodhi_zazen> if so, pastebin the output of
<bodhi_zazen> sudo blkid
<katycorp> well the computer I'm doing this on is not connected to the internet right now
<bodhi_zazen> L O L !!!
<bodhi_zazen> do you know what partition is your ubuntu root ?
<katycorp> hmmm nope
<bodhi_zazen> Well you need to figure that out
<shredder12> hi Hellow
<bodhi_zazen> fdisk -l
<bodhi_zazen> will list your partitions
<Hellow> shredder12: katycorp is having trouble with one of the articles you wrote at Linuxers.
<Hellow> http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<shredder12> oh! thats bad.. Could anyone tell me at which step?
<katycorp> the grub-mkconfig one
<shredder12> let me see..
<katycorp> step #7
<shredder12> katycorp, didn't update-grub work?
<bodhi_zazen> shredder12: LOL - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<bodhi_zazen> chroot makes it more complicated then it needs to be, IMHO
<katycorp> shredder12: actually no it didn't, it says it can't find the list of partitions
<bodhi_zazen> although I do like to play in chroot
<bodhi_zazen> just remember, those who play with root eventually kill tree
<shredder12> bodhi_zazen,  yeah.. thats the original tutorial that helped me out... it took me a whole day to install karmic at first.. had to recover a lot of times.. thats how I got to know grub2 better.. :)
<shredder12> katycorp, bodhi_zazen is it just a simple "windows overwrote mbr" issue or something else?
<katycorp> shredder12: no there's no dual boot or anything
<bodhi_zazen> naw, frest install, will not boot
<bodhi_zazen> I suspect it is a bug
<shredder12> bodhi_zazen, it could be.. so after installation, he is unable to boot into the system?
<shredder12> katycorp, does the grub show up?
<katycorp> shredder12: no it says "disk boot failure"
<katycorp> and then I try to boot the primary disk from the livecd menu
<katycorp> and then I get a grub error that says no partitions found
<shredder12> katycorp, oh.. and so I guess you tried to recover grub from the live session.. and then again got the error..
<katycorp> yeah
<shredder12> katycorp, are you still in live session?
<katycorp> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> I am *trying* to get katycorp to mount the ubuntu partition at /mnt, but we do not seem to know what partition that is
<katycorp> I already did that
<katycorp> per the link
<katycorp> /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt/
<shredder12> katycorp, hey if you are in live session.. open gparted and it will tell you where is the "/" partition mounted
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt
<shredder12> ofcourse..
<bodhi_zazen> does that command show things such as /boot and /etc ...
<katycorp> after I chroot it shows nothing
<bodhi_zazen> we do not need to use chroot
<katycorp> gparted shows that /dev/sda1 is mounted on /,mt/
<bodhi_zazen> without chroot, what is in /mnt if you
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt
<katycorp> bin, boot, cdrom etc
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<shredder12> yes, its the / partition.
<katycorp> /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<bodhi_zazen> sda
<katycorp> says it finished, no error reported
<bodhi_zazen> reboot and report any errors
<katycorp> hmmm still having a disk boot failure
<katycorp> that's disappointing
<shredder12> eh..
<katycorp> shredder12: So does this mean that the grub installation failed silently during the install?
<shredder12> katycorp, well, it could have been at the time of installation.. but even after installing it again it didn't seem to work. it didn't even give any error
<bodhi_zazen> most likely you have a bug
<bodhi_zazen> it seems grub does not recognize the disk
<shredder12> btw.. when do we get a disk boot failure?
<katycorp> right at start up
<bodhi_zazen> reboot
<ghostofmybrain_> is there some sort of ftp program that runs from the command line?
<shredder12> bodhi_zazen, could this be somehow related to some bios setting?
<bodhi_zazen> When you get to the grub screen , select command line
<bodhi_zazen> ghostofmybrain_: like ftp ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> or scp
<katycorp> it never gets to the grub screen
<bodhi_zazen> when you get to a grub command line ...
<bodhi_zazen> katycorp: the menu is hitted
<bodhi_zazen> hit teh Esc key
<katycorp> well it's in the grub rescue> prompt right now
<bodhi_zazen> as you boot
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> set root=(hd0,1)
<katycorp> ok
<ghostofmybrain_> bodhi_zazen: soemthing like filezilla or something, but running from the command line
<bodhi_zazen> linux /boot/vmilnuz ... rot=/dev/sda1
<bodhi_zazen> use tab completion to fill in the vmlinux version
<bodhi_zazen> ghostofmybrain_: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/164/tn_16418.html
<bodhi_zazen> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/194/tn_19496.html
<katycorp> hmm there's no autocomplete happening
<bodhi_zazen> OK, you will need to boot the live CD
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda1 at /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt/boot
<bodhi_zazen> and write down the kernel version number
<bodhi_zazen> vmlinux ....
<bodhi_zazen> err, vmlinuz
<bodhi_zazen> and initrd
<bodhi_zazen> you need the exact version numbers
<shredder12> bodhi_zazen, i think he spelled /boot/vmilnuz .. not vmlinuz
<katycorp> yeah I know
<katycorp> it still didn't autocomplete
<shredder12> hey try to autocomplete after typing /boot
<shredder12> does it show anything?
<bodhi_zazen> you need the vmlinux-2.6.30 or whatever it is called
<katycorp> ack too late I'm already booting into the live cd
<shredder12> alright
<bodhi_zazen> set root=(hd0,1)
<bodhi_zazen> linux /voot/vmlinuz-2.6.... root=dev/sda1
<bodhi_zazen> initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.....
<bodhi_zazen> boot
<ghostofmybrain_> bodhi_zazen: cool deal, thank you
<bodhi_zazen> np ghostofmybrain_
<bodhi_zazen> oops
<bodhi_zazen> root=/dev/sda1 , forgot the leading /
<katycorp> ok I got the version numbers for initrd and vmlinuz
<katycorp> can I get back into to grub prompt from here or do I have to reboot?
<bodhi_zazen> reboot
<katycorp> I hit escape from the livecd menu and entered set root=(hd0,1) and it said it could not find the kernel image
<bodhi_zazen> you at the grub prompt ?
<bodhi_zazen> I would boot to the hard drive
<bodhi_zazen> not the live CD
<katycorp> ok, I thought I could use a shortcut, it takes forever to fail and then drop to the grub rescue prompt
<bodhi_zazen> Well, when it boots to the HD you should in theory be able to hit the esc key
<katycorp> ok uhh, it says unknown commend "linux"
<bodhi_zazen> did the set command go OK ?
<AJH101> hello my webcam works with cheese but not with skype - can anyone make snse of the last post on the support page? http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=465281
<katycorp> bodhi_zazen: I entered: linux vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda1
<bodhi_zazen> did you misspelll linux ?
<katycorp> yeah the set command worked fine
<bodhi_zazen> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=/dev/sda1
<katycorp> sorry, that is what I entered
<katycorp> with the /boot prefix
<bodhi_zazen> you sure you spelt linux correctly ?
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<katycorp> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> did you check the integrity of your iso or the quality of your burn ?
<katycorp> I verified the disc while writing and checked the disk before I installed
<AJH101> hi guys anone know anything about skype on ubuntu?
<bodhi_zazen> I am sorry, I am at a loss to explain why  the linux command did not work
<bodhi_zazen> you can try re-booting
<bodhi_zazen> and rather then droping to a command line, edit the grub lines
<katycorp> I have another hard drive, maybe I will stick that one in and give it a shot
<katycorp> maybe the hard drive is bad?
<bodhi_zazen> again you should in theory be able to do this by hitting the esc key
<katycorp> :-\
<bodhi_zazen> you could check the cables and HD, but it mounts in a live CD
<katycorp> well thanks for the help anyway
<katycorp> I think I have to go do something else for a while so I don't throw that computer out of the window
<bodhi_zazen> AJH101: looks like you are having problems with skype, again I suggest you post on the skype forums as your issue is very application specific and Ubuntu seems to recognize you camera, in cheese ;P
<AJH101> oops yes sorry will do :-)
<bodhi_zazen> looks like I scared AKH101 off, lol
<switchgirl> hi
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo switchgirl
<Bodsda> hi switchgirl
 * switchgirl wants to stream music via daap to itunes on a mac over the internet can you help?
 * bodhi_zazen head explodes
<bodhi_zazen> switchgirl: do you have a how to you are following ?
<Bodsda> switchgirl: From Itunes on one mac, to Itunes on another mac?
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2004/12/streaming_itunes_from_ubuntu.html
<bodhi_zazen> http://jamescanspel.blogspot.com/2009/08/setting-up-music-streaming-server-using.html
<Bodsda> http://sevitz.com/2005/03/how_to_share_your_music_via_itunes_on_the_net
<Bodsda> lol
<switchgirl> thanks
<katycorp> switchgirl: if you're using rhythmbox it's edit -> plugins -> DAAP music sharing, make sure the checkbox is checked and then hit the configure button to share your music
<katycorp> bodhi_zazen: the other hard drive seemed to work fine, same disc
<bodhi_zazen> sweet =)
<bodhi_zazen> so hardware problem it appears
<katycorp> yeah apparently so
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, but look at all you learned =)
<katycorp> heh I suppose, although nothing was successfully debugged
<bodhi_zazen> not so
<bodhi_zazen> it appears to be a hardware problem , and I do not think you can debug that with a software solution
<switchgirl> katycorp: thanks that's saved me a bunch of pain
<switchgirl> :)
 * switchgirl gives katycorp a million fat free corn syrup free pizza's
<switchgirl> thank you
<katycorp> yay, finally a pizza without corn syrup
<katycorp> your welcome
<katycorp> wow I just spent 25 minutes looking around my apartment for the little antenna that goes with the wireless adapter in the desktop I just set up with ubuntu
<katycorp> I actually put it in the box it came in
<katycorp> who does that?! it makes it impossible to find anything
<phillw> katycorp: that woukld make sense ;-)
<switchgirl> katycorp: one question lan or http://
<switchgirl> ?
<katycorp> switchgirl: not exactly sure what you mean but DAAP is generally used for sharing music over a local network
<switchgirl> oh :(
<switchgirl> i need it over http://
<switchgirl> or tcp / ip
<switchgirl> ie teh internetz
<katycorp> yeah that's a bit more involved
<switchgirl> from edinburgh uk to norwich
<katycorp> you could always turn your computer into a webserver
<switchgirl> http://www.damonkohler.com/2009/01/rhythmbox-shout2send-plugin.html
<switchgirl> would that work?
<switchgirl> :s
<switchgirl> i mean it says ogg i have mp3
<katycorp> well it looks like he actually has a webserver set up
<katycorp> and is using icecast to stream his content
<katycorp> the plugin is just some code that streams whatever is currently playing in his rhythmbox instance
<katycorp> I mean that would work but you have to realize it's more involved than just installing the plugin
<switchgirl> i dont want it via ssh
<katycorp> you need a webserver running icecast as well (it appears)
<switchgirl> as the technophobe woud freak
<katycorp> icecast isn't via ssh, it's a webserver. You'd need some knowhow of web hosting/setup probably
<katycorp> they also have an irc room: #icecast
<ZachK_> welcome sttal
<C-Ray> hey
<C-Ray> am searching for a piano simulator under ubuntu... any suggestions?
<C-Ray> please
<ZachK_> C-Ray: one minute my mahn
<ZachK_> C-Ray: what ubuntu version are you using?
<C-Ray> 9.10
<C-Ray> ...
<ZachK_> C-Ray: ok....while i research some look under the software center... :)
<C-Ray> i looked but no use
<ZachK_> C-Ray: ok well let me look up your question and I'll let you know in one minute ok?
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> what happened
<C-Ray> ?
<ZachK_> C-Ray: have patience....i know that it may take some time but i'm still looking...
<C-Ray> ok
<C-Ray> thanks
<ZachK_> C-Ray: I apologize but I've not found anything that looks like it would help you out
<C-Ray> ok
<ZachK_> C-Ray: I'd suggest searching the forums and googling but that's all I got...
<ZachK_> C-Ray: anything else you need help with?
<ZachK_> C-Ray: I'm here ifin ya do
<C-Ray> thanks man
<C-Ray> bye for now
<ZachK_> wb nigelb
<cprofitt> 19:30 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-us] Welcome to the US Teams  Mentoring Project. If you are here for support, you will probably get  better help and exposure at #ubuntu rather than here. We are a  channel focused on building LoCo teams in the United States. Feel  free to hang out.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-25
<ZachK_> havnin trouble nigelb ?
<cprofitt> clear
<Bodsda> shocking 360
<ZachK_> Hello all...
<ApOgEE> hi blackmak
<blackmak> hi
<ApOgEE> blackmak, you can ask newbie questions here
<blackmak> ok thank you very much
<ApOgEE> hi everyone!!
<Hellow> ApOgEE: Heya.
 * ApOgEE is converting blackmak to ubuntu world... :)
<Martiner> Hello people, I have a problem with snmpd, it wont start, anyone familiar with the snmpd? Could really use the help please
<talsemgeest> Martiner: I am afraid Im not familiar with snmpd
<Martiner> Ok, thanks anyway, anyone else? :)
<Silver_Fox_> What is the problem ?
<hobgoblin> best thing you can do at the moment Martiner is hang about and ask now and again if you have the time
<hobgoblin> <Martiner> Hello people, I have a problem with snmpd, it wont start, anyone familiar with the snmpd? Could really use the help please
<Martiner> I sure will, thanks...
<talsemgeest> Martiner: Have you tried in #ubuntu?
<Silver_Fox_> Martiner,  as root run this command:  service snmpd start
<Silver_Fox_> If that fails you could also try this (as root):  /etc/rc.d/init.d/snmpd start
<Martiner> Thanks ppl, I got it working now.. wonderful,thanks :)
<talsemgeest> Martiner: Happy to hear it, sorry I couldnt be of much help :)
<pedro3005> hello
<talsemgeest> Heya pedro3005 :)
<pedro3005> hi talsemgeest
<Silver_Fox_> That is good Martiner
<pedro3005> indeed
<pedro3005> So, people, what are you up to this fine morning?
<Silver_Fox_> Waiting
<pedro3005> hi, Silver_Fox_
<pedro3005> hi phillw
<Silver_Fox_> Hello pedro3005
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, how are you?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine,  how are you pedro3005 ?
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, good, good. going for school in a minute
<Silver_Fox_> I hope you have a good day
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, you have a nice one too ;)
<Silver_Fox_> I shall try :)
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, alright, going. see you later :)
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye
<maddeth> good morning
<maddeth> was here earlier but got dc'ed
<ndefontenay> Hi there
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<maddeth> lo Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello maddeth
<TuxedoRabbit> Hi, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.25&lang=English
<Silver_Fox_> Yes?
<TuxedoRabbit> Hi, anyone try the new proprietary ATI Catalyst 10.3 linux driver, released yesterday?
<TuxedoRabbit> Here's the link: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.25&lang=English
<Silver_Fox_> I have not tried that driver
<Silver_Fox_> I stick to nvidea
<TuxedoRabbit> after i installed the last proprietary driver, i got a blank screen after rebooting
<rmoore> hello??
<Silver_Fox_> Hello
<rmoore> hello??
<rmoore> hello??
<rmoore> can you help me??
<Silver_Fox_> We can try, what problem are you experiencing ?
<rmoore> ok........ready?
<rmoore> im doing a usb tether to my droid...
<rmoore> i got it working but..
<rmoore> im trying to make a script file that will run the 3 "start modem " commands rather than typing it all out in term every time
<rmoore> under stand??
<Silver_Fox_> Yes :)
<rmoore> the 3 lines are ..
<rmoore> adb forward tcp: xxxxxx tcp:xxxxx
<rmoore> sudo cp resolv.conf /etc
<Silver_Fox_> use && to concat the commands
<rmoore> sudo openvpn --config azilink.ovpn
<rmoore> ??
<rmoore> define concat
<rmoore> line 2 doesnt work in the script... only if entered in term manually AS ROOT
<Silver_Fox_> So you can run the commands in one go for instance.....
<Silver_Fox_> sudo adb forward tcp: xxxxxx tcp:xxxxx && cp resolv.conf /etc && openvpn --config azilink.ovpn
<rmoore> humm.. what would be the proper syntax for that option
<rmoore> ok
<rmoore> nice..
<rmoore> ok but the /etc/resolv.conf file...
<rmoore> seem to be protected
<rmoore> it will copy if using root but not in script
<Silver_Fox_> Permissions on the script perhaps ?
<rmoore> i tried to modify that ..it wont stick
<rmoore> the owner is set to root.. and it even asks for pw upon run but just does not copy..and also does not error either
<rmoore> the vpn loads on line 3 but without the resolv.conf to set nameserver .. no web..
<Silver_Fox_> :(
<rmoore> like i said i can do it manually but not in the script .. i even tried "cp -f"
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm
<Silver_Fox_> Anyone else got any ideas?  Hellow  ?
<rmoore> i just wanted a feeakn shortcut...lol
<Silver_Fox_> If you get it going you could add your script to the startup processes
<Silver_Fox_> Then no need for you to click anything
<rmoore> o well ... fyi... the connection is suprisingly fast..
<rmoore> well maybe ..1 catch it thaT the wifi has to be disabled for this vpn to connect
<rmoore> im verry happy  with the browsing speed ... streeming hulu and everything. verision rocks
<rmoore> verizon
<rmoore> fyi im on my phon now..... irc client and all...lol
<rmoore> well thanks anyway
<chrisaxelrod> Having trouble with Ipod classic 160gb. Running ubuntu 9.10. Ipod connects sometimes, but after adding music, the music does not show on the ipod itself. Have checked several bug reports, but have not been able to resolve the issue.
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod You have music on the ipod, can you see the music like files?
<lukjad86> Or does it just not show up in the ipod itself
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod Here is a guide that may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<lukjad86> It covers both the iphone and the ipod it seems
<chrisaxelrod> I can see the files on my computer when the ipod syncs, but not when disconnected. I have looked at that link before, it seems to only be applicable for touch and iphone stuff
<chrisaxelrod> Mar 25 14:35:49 swag kernel: [ 2830.528115] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<chrisaxelrod> Mar 25 14:35:49 swag kernel: [ 2830.661652] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod Hm. And so how do you copy over the files? Is it a program or do you actually copy/paste them?
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod Have you seen this link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod also, are you sure the formats you are sending over are compatible with your ipod?
<chrisaxelrod> i think so
<chrisaxelrod> the music is generally in mp3 format
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod How exactly are you getting the music from your computer to your ipod?
<chrisaxelrod> i add the music to rhythmbox then add it to the ipod from rhythmbox
<lukjad86> Hm
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod This looks like a good start: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-manage-your-ipod-using-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu/
<chrisaxelrod> thanks a lot. i will take a look at it
<lukjad86> chrisaxelrod Anytime :)
<lukjad86> Hi Genisus
<Genisus> heu lukjad86
 * pedro__ slaps freenode
<paultag> lukjad86, chrisaxelrod is my roommate, wonder what he was doing in here
<paultag> lukjad86, thanks for helping :)
<lukjad86> paultag :D
<lukjad86> paultag I didn't know we had company, I would have cleaned up a bit :)
<paultag> :P
<lukjad86> Heh
<lukjad86> paultag Did I fix it? :)
<paultag> lukjad86, don't think so
<paultag> lukjad86, I gave that problem about 2 hours irl, and it was still around
<lukjad86> Aw
<paultag> lukjad86, thanks though :)
<lukjad86> :)
<paultag> OK
<paultag> who here majored in math in college?
<paultag> I need to programmaticly express a derivative
<drubin> mmm surely it would change depending on the function?
<paultag> drubin, I want to create a function to take the derivative of another function
<paultag> erm, first function == program, second function == math function
<paultag> e.g. x^3 --> x^2
<paultag> X^3 + 2X + 5 --> X^2 + 2
<paultag> BRB
<drubin> has any one gotten dual monitors to work with Lucid and ATI
<ibuclaw> drubin, are you having difficulty?
<ibuclaw> or are just curious
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-26
<ndefontenay> plymouth working better guys?
<ndefontenay> I just installed the new updates on 10.04.
<ndefontenay> I get some extra terminal line before I get the GUI
<ZachK_> Team....
<canthus13> ...Rocket!
<nhandler> o/
<itlinux> Please tell me how to install Ubuntu on Branded Product like mine Wearnes premiere-6845l. I just got stuck even when trying Live CD
<itlinux> But no problem with XP
<itlinux> thank you
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-27
<marine1> hello all can I get some help in upgrading to firefox 3.6.2
<marine1> I'm currently running 3.5.8 in shiretoko(minefield)
<phillw> hi marine1
<marine1> phillw: what's up
<phillw> I'll just go get the instructions for you
<marine1> phillw: i tried looking at  the ubuntuzilla way of upgrading  but it did not work
<marine1> phillw: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/133401/
<phillw> I had the ubuntu firefox guru tell me how to do it, I'll just log on & get the details, be a couple of minutes.
<marine1> phillw: sounds great!! Firefox guru?? they also just released 3.7 alpha build
<phillw> lovinglinux, he's a star & a really nice person to boot ... So, hold your breath, this sounds scary, but works :-)
<marine1> phillw: i stand corrected it's the 3.7 alpha 4 version
<marine1> phillw: O.K. sounds good :P
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&highlight=OverrideGPUValidation&page=41  What you'll be doing is using synaptics to completely remove all occurances of ffox. (it does not remove you history / bookmarks) Then tell synaptics to get firefox. As i was on the daily etc for shiretoko, you may also want to check that you have the correct repository set up.
<phillw> marine1: , heck, he's good :-D
<marine1> phillw: i copied the link and don't see any instructions on his comments
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567&page=41 try that link
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/installing+Firefox+on+Linux
<bodhi_zazen> download the linux tar ball
<bodhi_zazen> sudo tar xvf firefox* -C /usr/local
<bodhi_zazen> launch with
<bodhi_zazen>  /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> update your menu and luancher
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Will it import the old firefox 3.5 bookmarks etc?
<bodhi_zazen> yes
<bodhi_zazen> all that stuff is in ~/.mozilla
<bodhi_zazen> If you add a ppa, use the icecat ppa
<bodhi_zazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/icecat-64-bit-how-to-compile/
<bodhi_zazen> icecat is a nice cat
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: where is the tar ball located it's not on that page
<bodhi_zazen> + GNU privacy extension
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen Because there is a firefox 3.5 folder and a firefox folder, and I've heard that there is difficulty sometimes
<bodhi_zazen> Been using this method for some time on both Ubutnu and Fedora, no problems
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/personal.html?from=getfirefox
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6.2&os=linux&lang=en-US
<bodhi_zazen> second link from the top on the Left
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: LOL which link the first or the second
<bodhi_zazen> either
<bodhi_zazen> the second is direct
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, guess you need to use the first, lol
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: o.k. done
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: should i be root at this time and I will follow your directions
<lukjad86> bodhi_zazen I take it that 64 bit production lags a bit behind 32
<bodhi_zazen> nope, do not need to be root
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: not in the ppa
<bodhi_zazen> if you are on fedora you need to compile
<lukjad86> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnuzilla/3.6.2/  <-- I don't see the 386
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: you need to open a terminal and cd ~/Download or cd ~/Desktop, wherever you saved the firefox tar ball
<bodhi_zazen> lukjad86: https://launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team/+archive/ppa
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: ok it's on the desktop and i got this message :tar: firefox*: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<marine1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bodhi_zazen> they have had problems posting the 3.6.2 icecat on the gnu ftp server, not sure why
 * lukjad86 hugs bodhi_zazen 
<bodhi_zazen> the source is on the ppa
<bodhi_zazen> icecat_3.6.2.orig.tar.gz
<bodhi_zazen> https://launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team/+archive/ppa/+files/icecat_3.6.2.orig.tar.gz
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: robert@robert-desktop:~$ sudo tar xvf firefox* -C /usr/local
<marine1> [sudo] password for robert:
<marine1> tar: firefox*: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<marine1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: cd Desktop
<bodhi_zazen> then tar away, lol
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: done
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: now, as a user run
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: is this next
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<bodhi_zazen>  /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<bodhi_zazen> and update your launcher and menu
<bodhi_zazen> you can do that with
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: do I cd out of desktop??
<bodhi_zazen> sudo unlink /bin/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> sudo ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> do not need to marine1
<bodhi_zazen> you can run the firefox command from anywhere if you specify the full path
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: robert@robert-desktop:~/Desktop$ /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<marine1> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: you running 64 bit ?
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: my distro is 64 bit
<bodhi_zazen> What distro ?
<bodhi_zazen> you can either :
<marine1> bodhi_zazen:  wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: that is because mozilla does not distribute 64 bit versions
<bodhi_zazen> you will need to do this
<bodhi_zazen> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Are you referring to my disto or firefox version?? Ubuntu 9>04
<bodhi_zazen> delete the current tar ball from your desktop
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: move to trahs
<bodhi_zazen> marine1:  do this then :
<marine1> trash
<bodhi_zazen> no, don't do that yet ...
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: LOl
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: O.K. it's till on my desktop should I use a command line function to remove it
<bodhi_zazen> when that is done, run firefox again
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, you can delete the firefox tar ball, it is done with
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: ia32-libs is already the newest version.
 * ZachK_ cheers bodhi_zazen on
<bodhi_zazen> marine1:
<bodhi_zazen> cd /usr/local/firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: yeah go ahead
<bodhi_zazen> then
<bodhi_zazen> ./firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> want to try ff 3.7 Alpha4 ?
<bodhi_zazen> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<bodhi_zazen> you will see, there is a 64 bit version
<bodhi_zazen> Or you can add a ppa
<bodhi_zazen> If you go the nightly build, get the 64 bit version
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: is that the problem?
<bodhi_zazen> rm -rf /usr/local/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> No, In fact it works better, lol
<bodhi_zazen> you will have a problem with some extensions
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: rm: cannot remove `/usr/local/firefox/update.locale': Permission denied
<bodhi_zazen> sudo rm -rf /usr/local/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> DL the 64 bit tar ball to your desktop
<bodhi_zazen> then
<bodhi_zazen> sudo tar xvf firefox* -C /usr/local
<bodhi_zazen> and run it
<bodhi_zazen>  /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: from the link you sent right
<bodhi_zazen> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.7a4pre.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<bodhi_zazen> but that is a bz2 , so ...
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: that's correct
<bodhi_zazen> tar jxvf firefox* -C /usr/local
<bodhi_zazen> sudo tar jxvf firefox* -C /usr/local
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: should i cd back into the desktop
<bodhi_zazen> you do not have to ...
<bodhi_zazen> sudo tar jxvf Desktop/firefox* -C /usr/local
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: ok i'm here right now:robert@robert-desktop:/usr/local/firefox$
<bodhi_zazen> ok
<bodhi_zazen> sudo tar jxvf ~robert/Desktop/firefox* -C /usr/local
<bodhi_zazen> or
<bodhi_zazen>  cd ~/Desktop
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: sudo: cannot get working directory
<bodhi_zazen> then tar
<bodhi_zazen> dammed security =)
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: Done
<bodhi_zazen> ok, as a user
<bodhi_zazen>  /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: yes not root
<bodhi_zazen> do you recall the way to update your links
<bodhi_zazen> nope, no firefox as root for u
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: log in as root
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> How do you like minefield marine1 ?
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: kick ass
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: you are the man
<bodhi_zazen> It will tell you there are updates available often, but I only update when they go from alpha x to alpha X + 1
<bodhi_zazen> you can update your menus or your links
<bodhi_zazen> sudo unlink /bin/firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: ok i closed all open firefox and when i relaunched it it says 3.5.8
<bodhi_zazen> sudo ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> you need to update your links or your menus , or the old ff will open
<bodhi_zazen> or make a custom launcher
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: how do i update my bookmarks from the older version
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: can i export them from the older version to my desktop
<bodhi_zazen> You should not need to marine1
<marine1> bodhi_zazen:  i did it already because not all of my bookmarks were saved
<bodhi_zazen> When you run minefield it should use your old bookmarks, extensions, etc
<bodhi_zazen> do you have some but not all of your bookmaks ?
<bodhi_zazen> I am asking as I have not had that problem.
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: I had most of the them
<bodhi_zazen> odd
<bodhi_zazen> you could *try* export / import, but back up before you import
<bodhi_zazen> If at some point you prefer a ppa, there are several
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i did that already it's saved to my dektop just having trouble launching it
<bodhi_zazen> icecat is the GNU version of firefox , it works well, and is 64 bit
<bodhi_zazen> https://launchpad.net/~gnuzilla-team/+archive/ppa
<bodhi_zazen> Export -> to desktop
<bodhi_zazen> close, re-open
<bodhi_zazen> Import <-- from Desktop ?
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: when i right clcked on applications to edit menus the app isn't there
<Dill> Im having a problem with my GRUB bootloader and one of my laptops
<Dill> does anyone think they can help me?
<bodhi_zazen> marine1: try the link commands I gave
<bodhi_zazen> or make a launcher for minefield
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: where is the links command??
<bodhi_zazen> sudo unlink /bin/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> sudo ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen:  is this it:sudo ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox
<bodhi_zazen> two commands, lol
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: unlink: cannot unlink `/bin/firefox': No such file or directory
<bodhi_zazen> OK
<bodhi_zazen> just the ln command then
<bodhi_zazen> you can also
<bodhi_zazen> locate firefox
<bodhi_zazen> just to make sure it is in /bin/firefox and eslewhere, lol
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: to many areas to list
<bodhi_zazen> which firefox
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: /usr/lib/firefox
<marine1> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.18
<marine1> /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8
<marine1> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: it doesn't list 3.7
<bodhi_zazen> ln -s should work then, bot tons of ff versions, lol
<bodhi_zazen> gotta run ...
<marine1> phillw: thanks for the help before
<drew212> anyone want to help me fix up my wine to work with lotro?
<DarkwingDuck> drew212: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=4891 <-- click on version and it should have instructions
<drew212> my wine is kinda broken
<DarkwingDuck> what you mean?
<drew212> i cant install dotnets and whatnot with winetricks
<drew212> my winetricks failed to install back when i was trying to get other games working and it wont install them
<DarkwingDuck> winetricks?
<drew212> yeah, winetricks it installs certain software and dll's for you
<DarkwingDuck> wow, i just build the newest from www.winehq.org and use that.
<drew212> yeah, but how do you install the required dll's?
<DarkwingDuck> what dlls are you trying to install?
<drew212> well you have to have net framework 1.1 for lotro to work
<drew212> and it cant install in wine, it throws an error every time
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<drew212> i have the latest wine version
<DarkwingDuck> you built wine from souce... Ive never had a problem doing it from there. Interesting
<drew212> you are running windows games in wine without the net framework?
<DarkwingDuck> drew212: http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftDotNet
<drew212> so you do use winetricks
<drew212> lol...
<drew212> i got to go mang, wife is calling
<DarkwingDuck> never. I dont use wine that often
<drew212> anyone able to help me with playing lotro in wine?
<phillw> hi drew212
<phillw> drew212: what version of lotro are you using ?
<drew212> phillw: i just downloaded the trial version
<phillw> hi drew
<drew212> hi phillw
<drew212> i tried to get america's army and steam working on ubuntu and it didnt work for me so i gave up, and now im trying to get lotro to work and it doesnt work either...
<drew212> every time i try to install the net frame work stuff it fails
<phillw> sorry, i went off doing something else, are you refering to lord of the rings under Wine ?
<drew212> yes
<phillw> okies, give me a couple of minutes.
<drew212> i got the dotnet11 and 20 working with winetricks under windows 2000 but when i start the installer lotro still wants to install the 1.1 net framework
<phillw> seems an old game ?
<drew212> kindof
<phillw> which volume ? shadows of Angmar, Stencil Shadows, The Battle for Middle Earth... etc
<drew212> im not sure... its the trial version =P
<drew212> i get tons of errors when i try to install stuff to get it working, i think something happened with my wine install
<phillw> okay, well some of the lotro stuff is rated 'gold' which means it runs pretty okay. for you wine installation, are you using the default ubuntu one, or the beta version ?
<drew212> uhh
<phillw> the beta is the one that keeps getting recommended on the forums. Anyways, the forum area is --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<drew212> 1.1.41
<phillw> you'reon the beta version, which is good :-)
<phillw> winehq is over at http://www.winehq.org/  the ubuntu forum is usually quite active & they're always happy to see new blood ;-)
<drew212> yeah...
<drew212> its just really frustrating on forums because it can take days or weeks to solve a problem
<phillw> the ubuntu one is pretty good. I don't use wine, but people I refer over to it speak highly of it. Do take the time to read the stickys, then use the search function on the forum to look up lotro / lord of the rings; that way you will get threads of others who have discussed it.
<drew212> yeah...
<phillw> drew212: this thread has been going on a long time --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386480
<phillw> started back in 2007, still going a cple of weeks ago
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309341&highlight=lotro has a quick solution for 9.10
<phillw> you'll have to have a dig round on that area
<phillw> drew212: I hope that helps
<drew212> the problem is i don't know where to start... anything i try to do in wine fails
<drew212> well just about
<phillw> make sure you have it installed correctly --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885111
<drew212> i used synaptic
<phillw> you may want to do it this way, then --> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<drew212> i've been working on this too long today, i need a break =X
<drew212> that is synaptic
<seidos> I've had pretty good luck with wine, but I haven't tried getting anything very robust running with it
<seidos> drew212, maybe you should start smaller
<phillw> whilst you should be wary of adding ppas' that ppa should be okay
<drew212> i got WoW running back in the day =P
<phillw> seidos: thanks, i have never run wine, so any help you can give is much appreciated :-)
<seidos> phillw, hope I helped
<seidos> drew212, you used to run WoW in wine?  that's pretty impressive when you think about it
<drew212> lol
<drew212> yeah
<drew212> i just copied over my install from windows and it worked flawlessly
<seidos> ah, yeah that's usually the problem.  getting the software installed
<drew212> yeah, i cant get lotro to install
<seidos> the install on windows of wow didn't need access to the registry or anything like that
<drew212> no, i carry an install of wow on my flash drive and run it on school computers *evilgrin*
<seidos> if only you could tell the installer that c: is / or something
<seidos> how big is an install of WoW?
<drew212> few gigs?
<seidos> you must have a pretty big flash drive
<drew212> 8gb flash drives are cheap
<drew212> you can get them for like $12-20
<seidos> that is pretty cheap
 * seidos wonders when flash memory will replace cd's and dvd's
<seidos> flash drives would have to get down to like ten cents for that to happen I bet
<leoquant> goeden morgen dezen morgen
<st4aluck> I have problem with the power on my laptop. When I start it on battery it freezes. Can somebody help me!!!
<lukjad86> st4aluck Is this only on ubuntu?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: it in 9.10 and 10.04 gnom and kde
<lukjad86> Hm
<lukjad86> Did this happen on the live CD?
<lukjad86> Or were you running it off the power cord?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: on 8.04 no probs
<lukjad86> st4aluck Is this an Asus X50V?
<st4aluck> no it's toshiba A205
<lukjad86> Hm...
<st4aluck> when I pull the cable no problems. But when I try to start it on battery only it freezes
<lukjad86> Yes... I see a few random bugs like this. Let me see if I can find some detailed instructions
<st4aluck> 10x
<lukjad86> Does it say something like loading hardware drivers then freeze?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402343/
<st4aluck> even somethimes can'tload the grub
<st4aluck> lukjad86: it's only on battery
<lukjad86> Someone fixed this by changing the option "boot post" in their bios to "thorough".
<lukjad86> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622220
<lukjad86> st4aluck When it freezes does it produce lines on the screen?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: no
<lukjad86> jm
<lukjad86> st4aluck Do you have a forum thread yet?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: not yet
<lukjad86> st4aluck I'd post it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<st4aluck> let me try the one you gave me
<lukjad86> st4aluck Okay, if that doesn't work, mentioned you tried that :)
<lukjad86> st4aluck Make sure to put the name of your laptop model and the versions you tried :)
<st4aluck> lukjad86: as i thought it may be something with the bios
<lukjad86> st4aluck Yes, it may be.
<lukjad86> st4aluck If you need any more help, feel free to return or post in the forums :)
 * stancho is away: гледа "Адмиралът"
<st4aluck> lukjad86: nothing, even when I unplug the cable it freezes
<lukjad86> st4aluck Hi
<lukjad86> st4aluck Well, try posting on the forums in the hardware and laptop section, there may be more help there
<st4aluck> lukjad86: nothing, even when I unplug the cable it freezes
<lukjad86> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622220
<lukjad86> st4aluck It sounds like a drivers problem
<st4aluck> lukjad86: what shall I do then
<st4aluck> lukjad86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/402401/
<jdeloach> Could someone help me stop programs from maximizing in both my monitors? ( ATI & Open source drivers )
<lukjad86> st4aluck I don't own a laptop, so I'm not too sure. The hardware and laptop sub-forum should be able to have a few more ideas
 * stancho is back (gone 02:06:25)
<nhandler> stancho: Can you please disable that away script?
<stancho> it is no script
<stancho> I manuali go in Away
<nhandler> stancho: Yes, but it was a script that did: 09:42:04  * stancho is back (gone 02:06:25)
<stancho> ок I look for this
<stancho> and turn off
<nhandler> Anyone have a solution to this issue other than the one presented: http://xkcd.com/196/
<geirha> system -> preferences -> screensaver ?
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<geirha> and possibly  xset -dpms
<nhandler> geirha: Ah, I knew I was forgetting something simple. /me tries to remember if a black screensaver was always on by default
<canthus13> nhandler: I think there's a program called caffeine that was written to solve that.
<soulrider> hey there
<soulrider> long time no see nhandler :)
<nhandler> Hello soulrider
<soulrider> whats up? havnt been around for a while
<canthus13> nhandler: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/08/caffeine-03-is-out-with-major.html
<st4aluck> I have problem with my laptop toshiba A205 when i pull off the cable it freezes, need help!!!!!!
<nigelb> st4aluck, pull of what cable?
<nhandler> canthus13: Ah cool. I just disabled the screensaver. I'm too lazy and forgetful to remember to click that
<st4aluck> nhandler: the power
<soulrider> st4aluck, tou cant run it on battery?
<st4aluck> it is suposed to turn on battery and continue working
<st4aluck> nhandler: Yes that's right
<soulrider> first time ive heard that one
<soulrider> what kernel version are you running?
<soulrider> i'm sorry, but i have to go =/ have you posted on the forums?
<st4aluck> I was on 9.10 till today and because this problem I tryed 10.04 but still the same
<soulrider> Try posting on ubuntuforums.org post as much information as you can and they will be able to help you
<soulrider> i will be back later.
<st4aluck> slick666: Which exact forum!?!?
<nigelb> !forum | st4aluck
<Votebot> st4aluck: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<nigelb> st4aluck, are you using the original cable?
<st4aluck> nigelb: I was on 8.04 and it was working, the cable is the orig.
<nigelb> !o4o > nigelb
<nigelb> st4aluck, In that case, I do not know what is causing your problem.  Please post your problem with as much detail in the forum
<st4aluck> nigelb: I 'd like first to ask around and then I'll post it
<st4aluck> nigelb: it may be a bios problem
<nigelb> st4aluck, sure :) The forums you have a chance for a delayed response and possibly something from another toshiba owner
<st4aluck> I wonder wher exactly to ask in the forums
<canthus13> st4aluck: Hardware & Laptops
<nigelb> thanks canthus13, forums are really not my thing :)
<st4aluck> canthus13: 10x
<canthus13> nigelb: Mine either. But I used them regularly when I had a troublesome hp laptop.
<canthus13> st4aluck: no prob.
<nhandler> Hmm...I'm having a strange issue on lucid (not sure if synergy is related to it or not yet). I can only click on certain buttons and only give certain text fields and other form elements the focus
<canthus13> nhandler: In firefox?
<nhandler> canthus13: In general. For instance, if I open gedit, I can't type. If I hit 'F', the file menu opens, but I can't type, and I can't manually click on 'File'
<marine1> phillw: you there
<marine1> hello all need help changing permission on a file
<marine1> log in as root and still says permission denied
<nhandler> marine1: What file?
<marine1> nhandler: root@robert-desktop:/home/robert# /home/robert/Videos/Movies/2012
<marine1> bash: /home/robert/Videos/Movies/2012: Permission denied
<nhandler> marine1: Can you do an 'ls -l' of that folder?
<marine1> nhandler: for some reason a movile file i have has mysteriously locked itself???
<marine1> nhandler: proper commnad is ls -l /home/robert/Videos/movies/2012
<nhandler> Or just run ls -l after you cd into that folder
<nhandler> And is 2012 a file or folder?
<marine1> nhandler: a file within a folder:drwxr-xr-x 2 robert robert 4096 2010-03-13 00:11 Movies
<marine1> nhandler: drwxr-xr-x 2 robert robert 4096 2010-03-13 00:11 Movies
<nhandler> So if you cd /home/robert/Videos/Movies and then run ls -l, what do you get ?
<marine1> nhandler: it list everything in the folder in purple
<nhandler> What are the permissions on 2012 ?
<marine1> it said root before
<marine1> nhandler: when i ran the ls -l command it only listed the folder itself not what is contained inside of it
<nhandler> marine1: Did you cd /home/robert/Videos/Movies first ?
<marine1> nhandler: here it goes:-rw------- 1 root   root   1603922432 2010-03-13 00:13 2012
<nhandler> marine1: sudo chmod 644 2010
<nhandler> err: sudo chmod 644 2012
<marine1> nhandler: i don't know why it would change a file
<nhandler> Why what would?
<marine1> the file itself it went from a avi file to a file that is white with a lock on it
<nhandler> marine1: The colors mean very little to other people since themes change them. But if I had to guess, running as root probably caused root to be the owner of the file. That is why you will want to use sudo instead of logging in as root
<marine1> nhandler: i just checked it i can play the video but the file itself still contains a lock on the upper right hand corner
<marine1> nhandler: all of the other file says the owner is me(robert) and that one still says root
<nhandler> marine1: Try chown robert:robert 2012
<marine1> nhandler: o.k. that worked
<marine1> nhandler: file is changed
<marine1> nhandler: strange occurance though never had I changed root permission for that file
<meindian523> Anyone know how to reconfigure Xorg in the lucid beta?
<meindian523> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core just return me to the prompt
<marine1> nhandler: thank you
<meindian523> I tried with and without -phigh
<meindian523> and there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<meindian523> :(
<meindian523> or alternatively to change the screen resolution
<meindian523> via CLI
<nigelb> meindian523, before you reconfigure X you have to kill it
<meindian523> nigelb, yeah, IIRC, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace was disabled since Jaunty
<nigelb> yeah, you can reenable it though
<meindian523> nigelb, thru CLI?
<nigelb> lemme check
<nhandler> marine1: You are welcome. And to avoid this in the future, use sudo, not root
<nigelb> meindian523, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<meindian523> nigelb, I've done that shebang
<meindian523> killing gdm, trying to reconfigure xorg and starting gdm
<nigelb> meindian523, in that case, I know no more :(
<meindian523> no joy
<meindian523> As mentioned in that thread, it's for Gutsy and older
<meindian523> I asked for Lucid
<marine1> nhandler: that is what i was telling you these are normal files i don't have to go into the command line to look at them or watch
<meindian523> anyone else?
<marine1> nhandler: how do I chamnged the link so that I can open up the latest firefox 3.7 aplha 4 i successfully d/l it but can't seem to set the launcher or link to it
<marine1> nhandler: the link is bin/firefox which is in my usr/local foder
<marine1> nhandler: the command to open it is /usr/local/firefox/firerfox but my terminal stays open with it and when I close  my terminal it closes firefox as well
<nhandler> marine1: If you want to run 3.7, why not take the easy road and use the ppa ?
<marine1> nhandler: can't seem to change it so that it opens up when i click on the minefield globe
<nhandler> marine1: If you right click on 'Applications' you can his 'edit menu' and then edit the command that is run
<nhandler> But using the ppa will make your life easier
<marine1> nhandler: that was the 1st thing I tried
<marine1> nhandler: how do I use the ppa
<nhandler> marine1: Open up a terminal
<nhandler> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<marine1> nhandler: done
<nhandler> sudo apt-get update
<nhandler> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.7
<marine1> nhandler: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<nhandler> marine1: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<marine1> nhandler: 9.04
<marine1> 64 bit
<nhandler> marine1: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<marine1> nhandler: done
<nhandler> marine1: You should now be able to run the add-apt-repository command
<marine1> nhandler: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<marine1> nhandler: still no go
<nhandler> marine1: Did you remove /usr/bin from your path?
<marine1> nhandler: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<marine1> nhandler: i don't think that was the normal path /usr/local
<nhandler> marine1: Try: /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozillateam/ppa
<phillw> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<marine1> nhandler: command not found do I need to be sudo/root???
<nhandler> marine1: Yeah, you need to run it with sudo since it updates your sources.list file.
<nhandler> But I'm not sure why it can't find the command. I thought it was installed by default
<nhandler> And installing python-software-properties should have installed it for you as well
<marine1> nhandler: i installed it thru command line not default this a an alpha4 build
<nhandler> Yeah, it should have still been installed. Can you do an 'ls /usr/bin' and see if it is in there? Could you also do 'which add-apt-repository' ?
<marine1> nhandler: sudo and still commnad not found
<marine1> nhandler: does it need to be in my sources list
<nhandler> marine1: You will want it there
<marine1> nhandler: it was under ubuntuzilla i think
<nhandler> ubuntuzilla ?
<marine1> nhandler: firefox
<marine1> firefox-3.0
<marine1> firefox-3.5
<marine1> firefox-3.6
<marine1> firefox.old
<marine1> nhandler: the path is /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<nhandler> marine1: What is the output of 'echo $PATH' ?
<marine1> nhandler: i just don't see it in my sources list
<marine1> nhandler: root@robert-desktop:/home/robert# echo $PATH
<marine1> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<nhandler> marine1: The version you downloaded won't appear in your sources.list. We were trying to add a ppa to that file so that you could install FF-3.7 from the ppa to make your life easier
<nhandler> If you want to simply modify the menu launcher, you can follow the instructions I gave you initially to edit the command being used
<marine1> nhandler: i tried that 1st and was unsuccessful.
<nhandler> What was unsuccessful?
<marine1> nhandler: right clocking and adding to a laucher
<marine1> nhandler: clicking on appications(right-click)
<paultag_> pleia2: poke
<marine1> nhandler: edit menu
<marine1> nhandler: the commnad will be fireox %U i don't think that is correct
<nhandler> marine1: You want to include the full path to firefox 3.7. Where is it downloaded to?
<marine1> nhandler: ok the full path is /usr/local/firefox/firefox
<nhandler> So then put /usr/local/firefox/firefox %U as the command
<meindian523> problem solved
<meindian523> there was this Fn+key on the laptop keyboard which set it right, dunno how though
<meindian523> for the logs, it's Fn+F7 on the T43 laptop which I have
<marine1> nhandler: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.3a4pre) Gecko/20100326 Minefield/3.7a4pre
<marine1> nhandler: how do i keep up on all updates
<marine1> nhandler: Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk this is where i got the file from
<nhandler> marine1: That is why I was trying to have you add the mozilla team's daily build ppa
<marine1> nhandler: is there another way???
<canthus13> use the daily build ppa.
<nhandler> I have to go install some sinks, maybe someone else could help you figure out what is wrong with your system
<marine1> canthus13: adding it is the problem
<marine1> nhandler: alright thanks
<canthus13> marine1: Should just be able to add it to your software sources.
<marine1> canthus13: do you know where the site is??
<canthus13> should be on launchpad. one sec.
<canthus13> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<canthus13> just add ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa to your software sources.
<canthus13> Actually. if you're in karmic, from the commandline type  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<marine1> canthus13: tried that doesn't work commnad not found let me work it out thru launchpad
<marine1> i'm running 9.04
<canthus13> Ah. Jaunty is different.
<marine1> canthus13: it works for 9.10 the next set of instructions is for pre 9.10
<canthus13> Click technical details about this PPA, and then add the sources to your sources list.
<canthus13> Then select Jaunty from the dropdown.
<marine1> canthus13: ok doing it
<levone_Ubuntu> can someone help me setup GCC as a cross compiler for windows? can't find target options in docs
<canthus13> levone_Ubuntu: I know nothing about that... Have you tried #gcc?
<levone_Ubuntu> canthus13, no i haven't, thanks.
<canthus13> no prob.
<marine1> canthus13: ok copied them in there
<canthus13> marine1: Once you run updates, you should get the latest build.
<marine1> canthus13: do i need to add the signing key
<canthus13> marine1: It's nice to have, so that you don't end up with a warning every time you update.
<marine1> canthus13:  alright I'll do that because it issued a warning already saying it failed to fetch all the files. When i looked at the latest d/l it doesn't recognize the firefox edition
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> When you added the PPA to your sources, you changed it to Jaunty, right?
<marine1> canthus13: i just added the key let me see now
<marine1> canthus13: Failed to detect distribution
<marine1> canthus13: i'll get back to you later wife is screaming now
<canthus13> 'k.
<marine1> canthus13: thanks
<switchgirl> this is ot i know... has anyone used eharmony? i told it i was a gay woman looking for a gay woman and it suggests men..... 0.o i are hurted
<canthus13> switchgirl: eharmony was only grudgingly forced into adding same-sex relationships via court order.  I'd try match.com or somewhere else that's not run by devout conservative christians.
<switchgirl> yeah, i shall but umm i added my payment details :( so now they has my card stuffs and also they apparently charge you even though you cancel
<switchgirl> so say wikipedia
<canthus13> :(
 * switchgirl dislikes those particuler people for that
 * switchgirl also dislikes match.com as it has javascript:void;(0)
<switchgirl> :(
 * canthus13 dislikes the courts for forcing the issue on eharmony.  It ends up giving glbtp folks a bad experience.
 * switchgirl agrees with canthus13
<switchgirl> meh i haz the power of Ubuntu so who cares
<switchgirl> lol
<switchgirl> again with the offtopic but just curious as no one speaking canthus13 you ever had a hair dresser ask you to stand to have your hair cut?
<canthus13> No, but I'm taller than the woman who cuts my hair. :)
<canthus13> But I suppose that it might work better for long hair....
<switchgirl> my hair dressing student (its £5 as apposed to £50) is 4'5 and i'm 5'5 she asked me to stand... 0.o good look there
<switchgirl> lol
 * canthus13 would imagine long hair doesn't hang the same over the back of a chair.
<geirha> sudo shutdown -h +25 "Going down for earth hour" # ;)
<paultag> howdy mdetrick
<mdetrick> yo yo yo, i see you
<steelsteve> ok, question here
<steelsteve> I use an ipod, but recently it hasn't been able to be accesed by my compueter
<steelsteve> I don't use itunes (now) but I used rythembox
<steelsteve> it seems I have run out of 'activations' for my ipod, is there a way around it?
<ZachK_> Hello all
<OpenSSH> Hey Anybody there?
<OpenSSH> Quick Question regarding the Terminal?
<geirha> Shoot
<OpenSSH> I open the terminal, and you know how you usually it shows the user $ and then you can start typing?
<OpenSSH> user $ -
<OpenSSH> When I open the terminal now, it shows nothing
<OpenSSH> No user $ -
<OpenSSH> Just a blank screen?
<geirha> No text at all?
<OpenSSH> No text at all, nothing shows up
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<OpenSSH> What happened to the terminal?
<OpenSSH> Yeah.
<OpenSSH> This was on MAC OSX by the way too
<geirha> You get the same on both OSX and Ubuntu? Or just Mac OSX?
<OpenSSH> On Mac OSX
<OpenSSH> It opened up the first time fine
<OpenSSH> I opened up a second terminal with everything blank
<geirha> I'm afraid I'm unable to help you on OSX :/
<OpenSSH_> That's OK, do you know what Channel I can go to for Mac OSX troubleshooting?
<OpenSSH_> A Channel for Mac OSX troubleshooting?
<hcs7dap> compiledkernel: can you give me a hand with a virtualbox issue?
<OpenSSH_> Does anybody know of a Mac OSX troubleshooting IRC Channel?
<hcs7dap> can anyone help me with virtualbox?
<hcs7dap> can anyone help me with virtualbox?
<Hellow> OpenSSH_: You might get some help in ##mac
<OpenSSH_> +Hello Thank You
<Cogito1729> Hi, I'm having trouble booting into a successful instal of xubuntu 9.10 on my ps3.
<bryson> I am having a problem with synergy (ubuntu karmic server, windows 7 client). Client is laggy. Found a solution online (run synergys as root) but that didn't help. Any suggestions?
 * switchgirl wonders how to use the java6 plugin in lucid for firefox when it wont install
<switchgirl> :(
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: No idea how to do that.... switchgirl lucid is buggy and bryson I'll look it up
<bryson> thanks
<pedro3005> hi
<Cogito1729> Thanks, Zachk.
<Cogito1729> There has to be a lot of people that have figured out how to boot ext4 fs on the ps3.
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: Im sure... Try https:// help.ubuntu.com
<Cogito1729> Zachk -- I did. Instructions say to use petitboot loader... but when I switch loaders I can't navigate to the kernel.
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: Hmmm
<Cogito1729> Zachk -- is there a way to verify the installation was successful without first booting into the kernel?
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: Not sure....
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005 - btw, thanks for your help last time... I managed to install after your help.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, really? glad I could help
<Cogito1729> pedro3005 - yeah, thanks. :)
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: Sorry but I don't have experience with what you're tryin ta do....
<Cogito1729> Zachk - no problem, I'll keep hunting online.
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: My speciality is Wiki/Documentation.... :)
<Cogito1729> Zachk: Ha, nice! Well, it seems there's a step missing in the documentation I'm following!
<Cogito1729> Zachk -- if I'm able to confirm that, I'll let you know.
<ZachK_> Cogito1729: Ok
<Cogito1729> Is it possible to reinstall xubuntu 9.10 and set the file system to ext3 somehow?
<Cogito1729> (instead of the default ext4?)
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, yes
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005 - won't cause any problems? I'm looking for instructions for this. I've never deviated from the default installation.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, no, probably won't cause any issues
<pedro3005> when formatting just take out ext4 and put ext3
<diablo_> help
<pedro3005> diablo_, yes?
<diablo_> i just installed a turtlebeach riviera in order to produce 5.1 sound and cant get any sound from the spdif
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005: You mean when formatting or when partitioning? I choose ext3 during the installation process, right?
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, yes
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005 -- okay, I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<Cogito1729> pedro3005: Do you know if should the bootable flag on the ext3 journaling file system be set to on or off?
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, on, I think
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-28
<Cogito1729> pedro3005 - it worked. Reinstalled with ext3 and was then able to boot properly.
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, \o/
<Cogito1729> Pedro3005 - Yay!
<pedro3005> Cogito1729, that is good!
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy+ - client is laggy, and running as root doesn't help. server is ubuntu karmic, client is widows 7. suggestions?
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy+ - client is laggy, and running as root doesn't help. server is ubuntu karmic, client is widows 7. suggestions?
<nclucid> anyone know how i can exit a current session of synergys? it doens't show up in system monitor
<DonScott> anyone know how to open .bin files ?
<seidos> DonScott, have you tried executing the file?
<seidos> using ./filename
<seidos> you may have to make it executable first
<seidos> but before you do that make sure you know what you're doing
<DonScott> it's a game called PlaneShift I just downloaded for linux
<DonScott> PlaneShift-v0.5.2.1-x86.bin   is the file.
<seidos> I assume it is safe
<seidos> you can make the bin file executeable then try to execute it
<marine1> canthus13: you there bud
<marine1> canthus13: wife finished bitching at me so I'm good for now
<DonScott> so do i change .bin to .exe and make the file exeutable in the properties ?
<talsemgeest> DonScott: You dont have to change the extension, they dont matter in linux to the same extent that they do in windows
<talsemgeest> DonScott: Just make it executable in the properties, then try opeining it
<DonScott> k
<DonScott> well....it says it's a file of an unknown type still.
<talsemgeest> DonScott: Ok, open a terminal, cd into the directory (EG cd /home/username/Desktop)
<talsemgeest> DonScott: Then run chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.5.2.1-x86.bin
<talsemgeest> DonScott: Then ./PlaneShift-v0.5.2.1-x86.bin
<marine1> after updating my ppa list the update specificy that it couldn't detect distribution???
<marine1> i updated the key but it's not in my sources list could that be a problem??
<marine1> i stand corrected it is there as ubuntu mozilla ppa team
<marine1> the problem is it's not detecting the distribution of firefox
<ndefontenay> I've lost my wireless icon after the latest update...
<DonScott> Ok that worked.... thanks
<marine1> any tackers on this
<marine1> can't get updates to recognize or detect distribution ???
<tenach> Are you building firefox from source, marine1 ?
<marine1> tenach: I have completed that portion of it already ff 3.7 alpha 4
<tenach> Hm.
<tenach> I would have added the ppa and then installed from the ppa.  I think that the issue might be that you built from source instead of downloading from the mozilla ppa
<tenach> Unless they say to do that.  I am going to go check.
<marine1> tenach: followed all of the instruction from PPA but when I update the old firefox versions appear for updates but then it states that it couldn't recognize or detect version
<tenach> The ppa does not seem to contain 3.7
<marine1> tenach: here iss the link: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<tenach> Ahh, okay
<tenach> I was looking at their other team.
<tenach> Have you tried removing firefox and then installing it from the ppa?
<marine1> tenach: maybe no new updates are ready from the ppa source. The only distribing thing is that it couldn't detect version
<marine1> tenach: disturbing
<marine1> tenach: remove the older version???
<tenach> Yes.
<tenach> You do not want to build it from source if you are going to be using a ppa
<tenach> You will want to add the repository, then install Firefox-3.7 from apt or Synaptic.
<marine1> tenach: oh I see let me see if it's in synaptic
<steelsteve> ok, question here
<steelsteve> I use an ipod, but recently it hasn't been able to be accesed by my compueter
<steelsteve>  I don't use itunes (now) but I used rythembox
<steelsteve>  it seems I have run out of 'activations', or whatever the term is, for my ipod, is there a way around it?
<marine1> tenach: i don't see it in there
<tenach> marine1, run sudo apt-get update in a Terminal
<tenach> to update your package list
<marine1> tenach: I have done that already
<tenach> Hm.
<tenach> Does the ppa give you errors when it tries to update?
<steelsteve>  ok, question here
<steelsteve> I use an ipod, but recently it hasn't been able to be accesed by my compueter
<steelsteve>  I don't use itunes (now) but I used rythembox it seems I have run out of 'activations', or whatever the term is, for my ipod, is there a way around it?
<steelsteve> oppd
<marine1> tenach: it did before but not anymore i wnet back to the ppa site and did everything over again and it updated correctly this time.
<marine1> tenach: went
<steelsteve> ok, can someone help me? (anyone anyone?)
<marine1> tenach: it's there now
<tenach> Sorry steelsteve, I do not know what I can do to help.  I do not have an ipod
<tenach> marine1, cool
<steelsteve> thanks anyways tenach
<tenach> If you are willing to wait I am sure someone here will be able to help :D
<marine1> tenach: so what should I do with the older version of firefox? delete them thru synaptic
<tenach> steelsteve, have you looked through the forum?
<tenach> marine1, I would delete it to be safe, so that there are no potential conflicts.
<steelsteve> I don't know the term for the 'activations' so I can't do an effective search
<marine1> tenach: thru synaptic or nautilus
<tenach> marine1, through synaptic
<marine1> tenach: fine on that but what about the version I have installed thru sources 3.7 how do i delete that???
<tenach> If they are the same, I think that the ppa would install over the one from source.  I would say wait and see if it causes problems when you update to the next version of Firefox fro mthe ppa
<tenach> steelsteve, itunes activations ran out?
<steelsteve> yeah
<steelsteve> but not itunes
<steelsteve> it craped out on rythembox
<tenach> Hm.
<nclucid> having trouble with synergy lagging on client. karmic server, windows 7 client. tried running as root, but that didn't help. any suggestions?
<steelsteve>  ok, question here
<steelsteve> I use an ipod, but recently it hasn't been able to be accessed by my computer
<steelsteve> I don't use itunes (now) but I used rythembox
<steelsteve> it seems I have run out of 'activations', or whatever the term is, for my ipod, is there a way around it?
<steelsteve> just because maybe someone else is looking
<seidos> steelsteve, I have an ipod and I don't have the foggiest idea what you mean by "activations"
<seidos> of course it doesn't work to synchronize songs...I have a 5th gen Ipod 80GB
<steelsteve> yeah, it's in itunes, they say you only have a limited number of allowances for each ipod
<steelsteve> though it might just be the account
<steelsteve> anyways, it's a first gen ipod nano
<seidos> haven't seen that problem
<steelsteve> hum
<steelsteve> well it's not allowing me to access the ipod anyways
<steelsteve> need to fgure it out
<marine1> tenach: how do i make sure all of my dependencies are loaded because alot of the web pages are going black and not loading properly
<marine1> ok now this firefox 3.7 alpha build keeps hanging up and goes black and doesn't finish loading????
<tenach> marine1, sometimes the daily builds don't work
<marine1> tenach: alright can i go back to my previous version
<marine1> tenach: thru synaptic
<tenach> marine1, with the daily I don't really know.
<marine1> tenach: should java be loaded
<tenach> marine1, only if you are trying to access pages with java in them.
<marine1> tenach: then that won't be the problem with this version not loading and turning black
<tenach> Hm.
<marine1> tenach: the source build worked better than the ppa version now i'm stuck with this one
<tenach> Uninstall the ppa version and rebuild from source, maybe?
<tenach> I do not know an easier way to go about that.
<marine1> tenach: wow this sucks because I followed your direction and deleted the source code and this version freezes every time I open ti
<marine1> tenach: I can't get source without the internet
<tenach> marine1, you can still obtain the source through the terminal with wget
<tenach> are you using 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu?
<tenach> wget http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.7a4pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<tenach> This is for 32bit firefox
<marine1> tenach: 9.04 64 bit
<tenach> okay
<tenach> then you can enter wget http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.7a4pre.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2 in a terminal
<tenach> and it will download the source into the directory you're currently in.
<marine1> tenach: ok done now what
<marine1> tenach: it's in my home folder
<tenach> bunzip it and then compile from source like you did before.
<tenach> Hello ZachK_
<steelsteve> Error opening file '/media/STEVE/iPod_Control/Music/F10/04 - My Funny Valentine.mp3': Permission denied
<steelsteve> this is what's happeneing when I try to update my ipod with new music
<steelsteve> does anyone know of something to help me?
<noob-skiddie> Um...  Hello...
<noob-skiddie> :-(
<tenach> Hello noob-skiddie
<noob-skiddie> Hello tenach...
<noob-skiddie> How are you?
<tenach> I am doing pretty grand, yourself?
<noob-skiddie> I'm sorry for the late response, as well - been to shower.  :(
<noob-skiddie> Awesome, nice to know you are doing well.
<tenach> Hey, no problem.  IRC is great for allowing delayed conversations.
<noob-skiddie> And I feel pretty so-so...  comme ci comme ça...
<tenach> it's better than not feeling good at all, :)
<noob-skiddie> lol, indeed.  :)
<tenach> Do you hang out around here often noob-skiddie ?
<noob-skiddie> No...  This is my first time here.  =/
<noob-skiddie> I had Ubuntu for only 3 months.
<noob-skiddie> ... and I'm learning how to use my IRC client right now.
<tenach> Oh, cool.  Welcome to irc then
<noob-skiddie> Switching to Linux from Windows is hard.  :(
<tenach> Only for a little while, noob-skiddie
<noob-skiddie> Thanks...
<noob-skiddie> I hope so too.  *crosses finger*
<tenach> If you need help, don't be afraid to search the forum/ask questions there as well as here.
<noob-skiddie> Simply learning how to use the editor (vim) is hard enough.  :(
<tenach> Hahah. I don't use vim.
<tenach> I use nano for command line and gedit for graphical.
<tenach> vim is ridiculously hard, but pretty powerful
<noob-skiddie> My school teacher pushes me to use either vim or emacs.  I want to try both and see how each feels.
<noob-skiddie> Needless to say, both editors are ridiculously difficult to learn.
<MadameTock> Ooh.
<tenach> Hello MadameTock
<tenach> Yes they are.
<noob-skiddie> Hello MadameTock.
<tenach> I have never found the need to use one of those editors, nano does me just fine.
<tenach> I'll probably dabble with them sometime just to see what I'm missing.
<noob-skiddie> I tried to use nano for a while...  until my teacher threw me a program with two 3000-line files to edit.
<MadameTock> 'Lo, noob-skiddie, tenach
<noob-skiddie> I was banging my head until I discover how to fold code in vim.
<tenach> That already sounds like a useful addition that nano doesn't do (to my knowledge)
<noob-skiddie> Yeah...  Every time I tried to use it, I always found something new.
<tenach> Generally when coding I use something else like gedit or geany.
<tenach> Since command line, in nano, coding sucks. xD
<st4aluck> My laptop freezes when I switch from AC to battery. On 8.04  I have no problems with it. Can sombody help me please!!!!
<leoquant> st4aluck A TOSHIBA?
<leoquant> st4aluck i had a tosh with a similar problem i had to buy a new battery and everthing was fine
<leoquant> st4aluck do you have the same problems in/with a live session, via a live cd?
<st4aluck> leoquant: no, it's not like that, I've just tested it on live 8.04 and it works but with live Knoppix which has the same kernel as 10.04 doesn't
<leoquant> so we got a random problem
<leoquant> i did read the thread yesterday, i presume/ assume it is the same problem?
<leoquant> you did start a thread on ubuntuforums/
<st4aluck> leoquant: are talking with me!?!
<leoquant> yes who else is talking?
<st4aluck> :)))
<st4aluck> sorry, can you show me the tread please?
<leoquant> could you give me a linkage to your forum thread st4aluck?
<leoquant> heh you did not start a thread on ubuntuforums? why not?
<leoquant> subforums laptops/hardware
<leoquant> it is really the best idea to deal with this problem st4aluck
<st4aluck> leoquant: I have to open a threa!?!!??
<leoquant> i read the irc logs and were adviced to do so.
<leoquant> you
<leoquant> st4aluck do you find it a bad idea to open a thread on ubuntuforums?
<st4aluck> leoquant: no but where exactly
<leoquant> Hardware & Laptops: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<st4aluck> leoquant: there is one here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/481312
<st4aluck> leoquant: but not like mine
<leoquant> describe your problem with care on ubuntuforums, the best advice i can give you st4aluck, as other did yesterday
<st4aluck> leoquant: What title is good for the thread
<st4aluck> leoquant: I am going to post new thread on Hardware&Laptops
<leoquant> My laptop freezes when I switch from AC to battery.
<leoquant> explain you'r battery is fine, etc
<leoquant> give your hardware specs
<st4aluck> leoquant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<Akos> hi team
<Akos> what's the command that helps me find what ips are assigned to a serveR?
<leoquant> st4aluck welldone :)
<leoquant> hi Akos, i am not into servers sorry...
<st4aluck> leoquant: 10x I'am looking forwards
<Akos> ):
<leoquant> st4aluck with no luck, please join us somewhat later on IRC to evaluate the thread and your problem, there are more people around than, ok?
<st4aluck> leoquant: i'll do, thanks
<leoquant> :)
<nigelb> Akos, catch bodhi when you can.  he's the expert  at servers
<Akos> nigelb: thx, i'll try (:
<lukjad86> Hai ducky
<ducky> hi
<pedro3005> hi
<lukjad86> Hi kwjr
<kwjr> :) howdy
<marine1> ok have to compile from source the ppa version of ff 3.7 continually freezes
<marine1> plugins are not enabled in ff what is the command for that
<marine1> loading blank page can't find server
<marine1> about:plugins reveal nothing loaded
<marine1> alright any takers on this
<marine1> need command for plugins
<lukjad86> marine1 Have you installed any plugins?
<marine1> lukjad86: i followed the command line instruction to load them.
<lukjad86> Hm, I'm not too sure on the 3.7, I haven't upgraded to that.
<lukjad86> marine1 You might want to ask in #firefox
<marine1> lukjad86: basically the ppa code for ff 3.7 keeps crashing page turns black and doesn't load I have to force quit the program.
<marine1> lukjad86: let me try that
<lukjad86> marine1 Just so you know, it may take a while for them to get back to you, but they should in time
<marine1> lukjad86: should I erase all instances of ff from my machine and start over from source
<lukjad86> marine1 I usually prefer to try and fix what you have before erasing
<lukjad86> One idea that may or may not work could be to rename your .mozilla folder to something like .mozilla.old and try opening firefox again, it could be a configuration error. Try and re-set it up and see if it works
<marine1> lukjad86: that's what I tried to do and now look at this mess, basically 3.7 freezes and the other doesn't load. Running epiphany now just to use web
<lukjad86> Hm.
<lukjad86> I guess then it just would be a good time to cut your losses and reinstall
<marine1> lukjad86: i have d/l the source code again would that override the ppa version or do I need to take it down???
<lukjad86> marine1 I have never tried it, but I think that the ppa should be uninstalled first, since it can get confusing to have all these different firefox versions installed
<lukjad86> They also can conflict with one another if they each use the same folder naming structure
<lukjad86> s/can/could
<marine1> lukjad86: alright then that is what I was thinking. I should have left well enough alone with 3.5.8 but like everyone else needed the latest and greatest.
<lukjad86> marine1 I'm planning on trying that out too... I may reconsider :)
<lukjad86> heh
<lukjad86> marine1 there is someone I know who installed it successfully
<marine1> lukjad86: do you know how to compile from source??
<marine1> lukjad86: basically a bz2 file
<lukjad86> marine1 bodhi_zazen gave me a guide a while back... I'll see if I can find it for you
<lukjad86> marine1 He should be online one of these days
<lukjad86> marine1 He may be able to help
<marine1> lukjad86: he has helped me b4
<lukjad86> Ah
<lukjad86> marine1 He probably would be the one to ask
<marine1> lukjad86: so your is naswer is no???
<marine1> answer
<lukjad86> marine1 I can get around it, but I would hesitate to try and show you how since I haven't compiled ff in a while and don't really remember what I did last time
<marine1> lukjad86: good enough
<marine1> lukjad86: let me know when you find the file
<lukjad86> Sure.
<lukjad86> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gnuzilla/
<lukjad86> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/icecat-64-bit-how-to-compile/
<lukjad86> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/installing+Firefox+on+Linux
<lukjad86> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/system-requirements.html
<lukjad86> marine1 ^
<marine1> lukjad86: let me look now
<lukjad86> k
<marine1> lukjad86: are you running icecat??
<lukjad86> marine1 No, but I'm planning on testing it out
<dude1> Anyone for some assistance with configuring grub to boot PC-BSD?
<paultag> Hellow, HAPPY BIRTHDAY
<nclucid> having lag issues running synergy+ over wireless (i don't have the option to hardwire). is there anything i can do to reduce the lag? router settings, etc.
<Xoke> over wireless?  Encrypted?
<nclucid> WPA2
<Xoke> I'm running synergy here at work although it is over wired connections
<Xoke> don't have any problems so I'm just guessing it could be the encryption
<Xoke> of course turning it off would be bad
<nclucid> and wep is weak
<nclucid> (not sure if it's even faster or not)
<Xoke> I thought WPA2 also had it's flaws depending on how you set it up
<nclucid> yeah i've heard the same
<Xoke> I believe if you have a pre shared key you need to have er.. I think a 15 minute time before the key changes to be safe
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: i made a wrong decision and decided to use the ppa over the source code for the ff 3.7 build. After it was installed and working properly now the ppa version keeps freezing and the web pages don't load. I have to force quit.
<Xoke> not that this helps your synergy problem
<Xoke> out of interest, if you ping one machine from the other how long does it take?
<nclucid> 5ms
<Xoke> i.e. nothing
<Xoke> I know it would be a pain, but if you DID remove encryption (for a minute) and tried it again it would prove it that was causing the lag
<Xoke> if it's still laggy then it could just be as it's wireless
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: subsequent to this I removed all versions of ff from my p.c.not have any discrepancies when loading it. I thought with some help that the ppa source would be a more stable choice and less headache in the future. Boy was I wrong i have re downloaded the bz2 file. It is safer to use the 3.5.8 version rather than the 3.7 alpha 4???
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: what about icecat 64 bit???
<tenach> marine1, it is much more stable to use firefox that is in the repository or from their website, not an alpha build.
<nclucid> is there a way i could run synergy hard-wired through a phone cable?
<nclucid> my old school box doesn't have an ethernet port is my problem
<Xoke> nclucid, hmm... probably, but I'm thinking it would be a pain in the butt to do
<Xoke> if you have TCP/IP set up so it has an IP address then you should be able to do it over any physical line
<Xoke> the problem would be setting that up, and if it was over a modem it would be slow
<nclucid> Xoke: how could i do it without a modem?
<marine1> tenach: I hear you bro and that is what I did, over the trunk build and this version doesn't work properly the page freezes and turns black. I should have left well enough alone and stuck with 3.5.8.
<marine1> tenach: but like everyone else you got to have the latest and greatest
<tenach> I agree for the most part.  There are things like web browsers that I don't mind not running the latest and greatest.
<Xoke> nclucid, that is getting a little above me.  IF you can get TCP/IP set up over the line then it should (in theory) work fine.
<marine1> tenach: so start from scartch and get the stable ppa build(64bit) version
<tenach> I think that would be the safest.
<marine1> tenach: i have saved all of my bookmarks and settings so i can always import them again
<tenach> That's good.
<tenach> I always forget to do that.
<tenach> I have no bookmarks right now. :
<marine1> tenach: so go thru the synaptic package manager
<nclucid> Xoke: thanks for the help - at least something else i can try now!
<Xoke> nclucid, no probs, sorry I couldn't really give a better answer though
<marine1> tenach: do you know the web page for the stable builds?? I'm use epiphany right now since ff is now working at all
<Xoke> marine1, you installed from PPA and borked it?  Is that the short version?  Why not remove and add it back from the official (ubuntu) repos?
<Xoke> I had a similar problem with thunderbird messing things up (3.1)
<marine1> Xoke: LOL borked it?? I originally complied it with bodhi_zazen then went thru ppa thinking that would be safer and less of a headache in the future and it borked!!!
<Xoke> daily build ppa?
<marine1> Xoke: i ahve removed all ff versions from my p.c. That's correct daily ppa
<marine1> Xoke: have
<marine1> Xoke: the 3.7 ppa versions does not work properly the trunk version did(source)
<Xoke> IIRC there was a stable build ppa
<Xoke> but as they are firefox-3.6, 3.7 and so on you should just be able to apt-get install firefox (or mozilla-firefox or whatever the package name is) to go to the Ubuntu version, albeit the older one
<ZachK_> Xoke: Your command eas almost right! It's sudo apt-get install Mozilla-firefox
<Xoke> well I wasn't going for perfection lol.  Plus I never remember it as I have it aliased :P
<Xoke> ins -> sudo apt-get install
<Xoke> upd -> update then upgrade then auto-remove :)
<ZachK_> Yup....
 * ZachK_ gives Xoke the Daily Grand Prix
<Xoke> lol
<ZachK_> *Prize
<marine1> Xoke: Thru the command line and it says that firefox 3 is already installed but it doesn't appear or launch when i try to launch it from the terminal it says that fire needs to be installed.
<Xoke> marine1, odd.  Try reinstalling it?
<marine1> Xoke: : Couldn't find package Mozilla-firefox
<Xoke> ZachK_, I even stuck the alias commands on my website so I don't have to remember THAT!  How lazy am I :P
<ZachK_> Xoke: Not lazy...just forgetful
<Xoke> actually I have the package as 'firefox' only, no mozilla
<marine1> Xoke: : Couldn't find package Mozilla-firefox, let me try sudo apt-get install firefox
<Xoke> ZachK_, so how many aliases do you have set up? :P
<marine1> Xoke: firefox is already the newest version.
<marine1> firefox set to manually installed.
<ZachK_> Xoke: Wha?
<Xoke> marine1, manually installed?  Did you grab a deb file from somewhere?
<marine1> Xoke: manually install from synaptic
<marine1> Xoke: i ahve a bz2 file on my desktop but that is it all references of ff have been removed from my system
<ZachK_> Welcome back st4aluck
<Xoke> marine1, odd.  Try to reinstall it (er.. apt-get reinstall is it?)
<marine1> Xoke: sudo apt-get reinstall firefox is that right???
<Xoke> marine1, just trying to double check lol, hold on
<Xoke> unless someone else here remembers the command :P
<marine1> bodhi_zazen: I think that is your cue??? Lol
<Xoke> nope it's not reinstall
<Xoke> you can do that through synaptec, there is a reinstall option
<marine1> Xoke: on firefox 3.0?? let me try that
<Xoke> not sure of the command line equivalent, but you can sudo apt-get remove firefox to remove it
<marine1> Xoke: ok it has been removed now let me head on over to synaptic... How do I mkae syre that it'sa 64bit version
<Xoke> er... I thoguht it did that based off of your OS version
<Xoke> if 64 bit you only got the 64 bit repos
<Xoke> other versions tend not to install anyway as they complain about the wrong architecture
<marine1> Xoke: that sounds correct but i didn't think that mozilla builds 64 bit versions only 32 bit
<Xoke> which you CAN force past but it's a pain and not something you can do accidentally
<Xoke> I have 32 bit here so I can't check for you
<Xoke> it should have something listed if you go into synaptec and read about the package
<marine1> Xoke: alright let me try, start with 3.0 or go straight to 3.5, 3.6 ??? then upgrade
<Xoke> well that is the question lol.  How cutting edge do you want to be?
<Xoke> and you may end up getting the borked version again!
<Xoke> did that myself a few times lol
<Xoke> I'd probably go 3.5 or 3.6 if it was my machine
<marine1> Xoke: LOl let me see if there is a 3.5 or 3.6 safe version here not the dummy version as it is called
<Xoke> think 3.6 is good, IIRC
<Xoke> I have 3.6.2 pre here and it's stable on mine
<marine1> Xoke: now just checked all versions loaded the only one with the ubuntu symbol is the 3.0 version the other ones are in there but not with symbol
<Xoke> that means they are not in the 'official' comes with karmic version I believe
<marine1> Xoke: alright let me try 3.6 for ubuntu 9.04 and see what happens :>
<Xoke> ok
<marine1> Xoke: the 3.6.2 did you get that from the package manager
<Xoke> daily build ppa, but through apt yes
<marine1> Xoke: that means I have to add it because it only shows 3.5
<Xoke> ahhh, well you don't have to :P
<marine1> Xoke:  Just as a side note should i install 3.0 just to have the basics or is it necessary??
<Xoke> nope, only one package is required
<marine1> Xoke: ok it ran and finished d/l but I don't see it. and just typed in terminal firefox and it says not installed.
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~$ firefox 3.5
<marine1> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<marine1> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<marine1> bash: firefox: command not found
<Xoke> just 'firefox' to start it
<marine1> Xoke:  same thing: robert@robert-desktop:~$ firefox
<marine1> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<marine1> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<marine1> bash: firefox: command not found
<Xoke> type in 'fire' then hit tab (maybe twice) to see the autocomplete
<marine1> Xoke: firefox-3.0     firefox-3.5     firefox.ubuntu
<Xoke> OK, go firefox-3.5 then
<Xoke> odd though as mine is just firefox
<Xoke> but I play around way to much with repos lol
<marine1> Xoke: ok it launch but it saying this in the terminal::obert@robert-desktop:~$ firefox-3.5
<marine1> *NOTICE* No previous firefox-3.5 profile found, we'll initialize a profile using a copy of your existing 'firefox' profile.
<marine1> Transfering... done.
<marine1> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<marine1> Xoke: when I closed my terminal the window for ff closed with it
<Xoke> yeah you have to be careful when running stuff from a terminal
<marine1> Xoke: ok so let me try and create a launcher for this it's in my /usr/lib folder
<Xoke> basically you run something and you need to do a ctrl+z to pause it and give you the command line back then do 'bg' to send it to the background
<Xoke> I like to do that to debug stuff though
<marine1> Xoke: that's new to me!!
<Xoke> it's a command line thing, you can google for more info about it
<Xoke> but I'm glad you learnt something :)
<marine1> Xoke:  what's the correct command for the launcher /usr/lib/fireox 3.5.8 %u
<Xoke> I tend to skip the %u stuff at the end
<Xoke> basically if you call it via %u that is passing any parameters in, so if you wanted to load a specific page up you can use that
<Xoke> but as I just click to run it, I don't bother
<marine1> Xoke:  so just list the absolute path
<Xoke> just firefox should work
<Xoke> but absolute path is always best
<marine1> Xoke: /usr/lib/firefox 3.5.8/firefox
<marine1> Xoke: could this be wrong path??? Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8" (Permission denied)
<Xoke> what if you change the launcher to just say 'firefox' (or make a new one).  Does that work?
<marine1> Xoke:  let me try when building from package manager it also included 3.0 so i want to make sure it doesn't use that
<Xoke> well you can do help->about to find the version
<marine1> Xoke: still didn't launch same error
<marine1> Xoke: command is about firefox version
<Xoke> ok, if you look at the /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8 directory what are the permissions
<marine1> Xoke: root for the actual firefox
<marine1> Xoke: log
<marine1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 93080 2010-02-14 21:09 firefox-3.5
<Xoke> then that is why the permissions problem
<Xoke> hold on, got to sort something out
<marine1> Xoke:  chmod 644 maybe not sure
<marine1> Xoke: log
<marine1> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 93080 2010-02-14 21:09 firefox-3.5
<marine1> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   460 2010-02-14 21:07 firefox-3.5-restart-required.update-notifier
<marine1> Xoke: you back yet
<hcs7dap> looking for some help with puppy...
<Xoke> yes, sorry major emergency at work
<Xoke> well it wasn't, but someone thought it was :P
<Xoke> ok so where were we.... permissions
<Xoke> marine1, I have a /usr/bin/firefox which is a link to /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.2pre
<Xoke> specifically to /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.2pre/firefox.sh
<Xoke> it is 777 on permissions
<marine1> Xoke: ok so what exactly do I type in chmod 777 /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8
<marine1> Xoke: this is control z output
<marine1> Xoke: ^Z
<marine1> [1]+  Stopped                 firefox-3.5
<Xoke> yes
<Xoke> that means it's still there but it's stopped (not quit though)
<marine1> Xoke: but if I close the terminal it still closes out ff
<Xoke> if you type 'bg' it will continue it, but in the background
<Xoke> THEN you should be able to close the terminal
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~$ bg
<marine1> [1]+ firefox-3.5 &
<Xoke> interestingly enough, you can do a similar thing by just running 'firefox-3.5 &' which sends it to run in the background
<marine1> Xoke:  it still closed out ff after the command
<Xoke> hmm.. let me try
<Xoke> odd, that doesn't close firefox when I run it
<Xoke> but then again we know I have something set up different on mine
<marine1> Xoke: it's ok I just tried ctrl z plus bg then I typed in firefox-3.5 which launched another session but when I exited out of the terminal everything closed out
<Xoke> I did 'firefox' then 'ctrl+z' then 'bg' then closed the terminal and firefox remained
<marine1> how do I change the permission chmod 777 /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8 ???
<Xoke> well hold on, trying to see how I have mine set up
<Xoke> as my /usr/bin/firefox points to /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.2pre/firefox.sh
<Xoke> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root     4574 2010-03-02 21:25 firefox.sh
<Xoke> that is what my /usr/lib/firefoxXXX is set up as
<marine1> Xoke:  so what path the one i typed
<Xoke> I have 3.6.2pre on my system hence that directory.  You presuambly have a /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8 directory?
<Xoke> which has a firefox.sh file in there?
<marine1> Xoke: correct
<Xoke> which is the one that I launch firefox with
<marine1> Xoke: right the problem is the permission\
<Xoke> what happens if you run that file?  so run /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8/mozilla.sh
<Xoke> well if you have r-xr-xr-x then no - it is runnable by 'the world'
<marine1> Xoke: it says no file or directory
<Xoke> shoot, sorry firefox.sh at the end
<marine1> Xoke: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5052 2010-02-14 21:08 firefox.sh
<Xoke> whch is what we want - everyone can run but only root can update it :)
<marine1> Xoke: so let me run the above command
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8/firefox.sh
<marine1> *NOTICE* No previous firefox.sh profile found, we'll initialize a profile using a copy of your existing 'firefox' profile.
<marine1> Xoke: nothing is happening with the terminal  it says transfering... done
<Xoke> odd
<marine1> Xoke: now in the folder there is a sh file
<Xoke> which sh file?
<marine1> Xoke: firefoxsh
<Xoke> it wasn't there before?
<marine1> Xoke:  Yes it always been there
<Xoke> good, was wondering how we ran a file that didn't exist :P
<marine1> Xoke: should I try to chmod 777 /usr/bin/firefox
<Xoke> so having looked in my firefox.sh script it grabs a profile from your home directory to start, if it can
<Xoke> no, we don't want anyone to be able to write to it without root priveleges
<Xoke> ok so can you do a 'ls ~/.mozilla/firefox' for me - see if we have anything there
<marine1> Xoke: Crash Reports  girl8lri.default  profiles.ini
<Xoke> cat ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<Xoke> that should mention the girl8 directory
<marine1> Xoke: [General]
<marine1> StartWithLastProfile=1
<marine1> [Profile0]
<marine1> Name=default
<marine1> IsRelative=1
<marine1> Path=girl8lri.default
<Xoke> ok good, so it's pointing to the profile
<Xoke> it should be working
<Xoke> you have firefox there, it has a profile so there isn't any reason it should be copying stuff over
<marine1> Xoke: i think that girlb was a pre 3.6.2 namora that I tried to install earlier but it wasn't compbatable
<Xoke> well for a laugh rename the profiles.ini file to profiles.old or something
<marine1> Xoke: combatable
<Xoke> it should recreate a profile - although you will lose any extensions etc
<marine1> Xoke: i'm not sure if that is totally correct just trying to give you as much info as possibleO:-)
<Xoke> hey it's worth a shot :)
<marine1> Xoke: where is the path for mozilla/firefox/profiles can't find in /usr/lib
<Xoke> in your home directory
<Xoke> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Xoke> ~ is the same as /home/YOUR_USER_NAME
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls -l
<marine1> total 12
<marine1> drwx------  2 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 09:57 Crash Reports
<marine1> drwx------ 10 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 10:10 girl8lri.default
<marine1> -rw-r--r--  1 robert robert   94 2010-01-31 12:16 profiles.ini
<Xoke> yep, rename the profiles.ini should force it to make a new one
<Xoke> mv profiles.ini profiles.old
<marine1> thru gksu nautilus
<Xoke> mv = move
<Xoke> or nautilus lol
<Xoke> plain nautilus would work, don't have to gksu it as it's your file and you don't need root :)
<marine1> Xoke:  having trouble finding it in robert(home)
<Xoke> oh lol
<Xoke> the . at the start of the file or folder means it's a HIDDEN file or folder
<Xoke> so make sure you have hidden files being show
<Xoke> +n
<Xoke> view -> show hidden files or something
<Xoke> been a while since I have used nautilus
<marine1> Xoke: ok i just expaned the folder to show hidden files one sec
<marine1> Xoke:  which folder the firefox.sh ???
<Xoke> in /home/robert/.mozilla/firefox
<Xoke> rename profiles.ini
<Xoke> then when you run firefox again it should create a new profile for you (hopefully)
<marine1> ok done renamed it
<Xoke> try running /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8/firefox.sh again
<Xoke> think that was the file you had
<marine1> Xoke: ok typed it in and the cursor is just blinking
<marine1> Xoke: nothing launched
<Xoke> did it say anything in the terminal?
<marine1> Xoke:  no still blinking , Now I just checked the files in the mozilla folder and all of them have a profile.ini in them
<Xoke> odd.  It should make a new profile.ini and another directory (with some random name) also, but I thought it would have loaded firerfox also
<marine1> Xoke: let clear the terminal and look in the mozilla folder again
<marine1> Xoke:  this what it says now :robert@robert-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls -l
<marine1> total 12
<marine1> drwx------  2 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 09:57 Crash Reports
<marine1> drwx------ 10 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 10:10 girl8lri.default
<marine1> -rw-r--r--  1 robert robert   94 2010-01-31 12:16 profiles.old
<Xoke> no new profiles.ini?
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~/.mozilla$ ls -l
<marine1> total 24
<marine1> drwx------ 3 robert robert 4096 2010-01-31 12:16 extensions
<marine1> drwx------ 4 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 16:03 firefox
<marine1> drwx------ 4 robert robert 4096 2010-03-06 09:27 firefox-3.5
<marine1> drwx------ 3 robert robert 4096 2010-01-31 12:16 firefox-3.5.abandoned
<marine1> drwx------ 4 robert robert 4096 2010-03-06 09:27 firefox-3.7
<marine1> drwx------ 4 robert robert 4096 2010-03-06 09:27 firefox.sh
<marine1> Xoke: robert@robert-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox$ ls -a
<marine1> .  ..  Crash Reports  girl8lri.default  profiles.old
<marine1> Xoke: i don't see any new profile.ini in the firefox folder
<marine1> Xoke: what do you think
<marine1> Xoke: should we point to another folder/file maybe 3.5
<Xoke> thinking they are using a different directory
<marine1> Xoke: is there a command to find out what the link is for example: bin/link
<Xoke> e.g. .mozilla/firefox-3.6
<Xoke> based on what I read in the firefox.sh it is using the firefox-3.5 directory
<marine1> Xoke: here is the file firefox 3.5 :robert@robert-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox-3.5$ ls -l
<marine1> total 12
<marine1> drwx------  2 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 09:57 Crash Reports
<marine1> drwx------ 10 robert robert 4096 2010-03-28 15:31 girl8lri.default
<marine1> -rw-r--r--  1 robert robert   94 2010-01-31 12:16 profiles.ini
<Xoke> rename THAT profiles.ini please
<marine1> Xoke: we renamed the original one in the firefox folder this one will be in the ff 3.5 folder
<marine1> Xoke: profiles.old is that good or something else
<Xoke> that is fine :)
<marine1> Xoke: should i allow executing of file??? in the permisiion box
<AJH101> hello i am trying to update ubuntu but get the following error - any ideas? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AJH101> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<marine1> Xoke: changed the name
<marine1> Xoke:I'm going to run /usr/lib/firefox-3.5.8/firefox.sh agian
<marine1> Xoke:  samew results
<marine1> same
<marine1> Xoke: in the ff 3.5 folder it created another profile.ini file
<AJH101> hello i am trying to update ubuntu but get the following error - any ideas? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Xoke> AJH101, are you root and do you have another update manager (or apt-get in a terminal) open?
<Xoke> marine1, still no launching?
<AJH101> Xoke: not that i know of!
<AJH101> pidgin mozilla and xchat
<AJH101> Xoke: this prob has only recently occured - no idea why
<marine1> Xoke: no but the folder that I changed the name, it also added another folder and 1 more file named profile.ini
<Xoke> marine1, well we wanted it to do that to make sure it wasn't a profile issue
<Xoke> if you do a 'ps -a' does it list firefox as running?
<Xoke> AJH101, rebooting would force anything that had it open to close and might fix the problem
<Xoke> hopefully it would
<marine1> Xoke:  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<marine1> 29780 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<marine1> Xoke:  think I should reboot
<Xoke> ps -A sorry
<Xoke> to show all processes, not just those in the terminal
<AJH101> Xoke:  ok will try
<marine1> Xoke:  i closed ff before should I open it thru terminal then run ps -A
<Xoke> just run ps -A and see if it's running in the background hidden somewhere
<Xoke> I've had that, then when you try to open it again it doesn't
<marine1> Xoke:  nowhere to be found
<Xoke> easy way to check is 'ps -A | grep firefox'
<marine1> Xoke:  after doing crtl z then bg i ran ps -A and i found it :29786 pts/0    00:00:04 firefox-3.5
<Xoke> can either kill it by process number or killall firefox-3.5
<marine1> Xoke:  ok gone I stll can't launch thru applications, the permission porblem.
<Xoke> very odd
<Xoke> I'm afraid that I have to go though.  I'm done at work for the day and need to get home
<marine1> good enough thanks try and sort it out
<Xoke> I'll try to get on later and try to help more
<Xoke> laters all
<marine1> Xoke:  thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-21
<s-fox> Hello.
<maheanuu> I am having a problem with the Document Viewer. No matter what I try to open the Doc Viewer pops up a
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and this started just a couple of days ago.  I cannot find any way to return to any other viewer
<aveilleux> maheanuu: So evince is opening *every* file?
<aveilleux> maheanuu: Or attempting to open
<maheanuu> It doesn't matter if I am trying to look at files on an ext hard disc yes apparently no matter what i try
<maheanuu> Yes, and I end up with nothing working
<aveilleux> maheanuu: You can try uninstalling it, if you don't need a PDF reader
<maheanuu> exactly aveilleux
<maheanuu> I have a pdf reader on my firefox, so don't need the Document reader at all, but I cannot seem to find a way to uninstall the dam thingh
<aveilleux> maheanuu: From Terminal: sudo apt-get remove evince
<maheanuu> Thanx aveilleux, that did everything I wanted....   I looked and looked and begged and asked with no joy...   you have been the biggest help I have found
<aveilleux> maheanuu: No problem \o/
<maheanuu> How did it appear all of a sudden?  That is the question I would like to have answered
<trinikrono> does that happen with evince regularly?
<aveilleux> maheanuu: I've never encountered a problem like that before.
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> giving the expert mode install a try ;)
<kristian-aalborg> as I need *not* to have grub written at the end
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: when installing to cf/sd, do you get everything right from the start or tweak things later?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i have only installed to SD card
<kristian-aalborg> I tried making an install with only / but it failed me
<holstein> and it seems just like normal
<holstein> except for GRUB
<holstein> i like to install grub to the SD card
<kristian-aalborg> what kind of machine do you have it on?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i have an old EEE900
<holstein> thats what i did the install on
<kristian-aalborg> ah, I was fighting an Eee 2g surf recently
<holstein> but, the SD card has booted on several other machines
<holstein> an eee1001p
<holstein> and an hpmininote 2133
<kristian-aalborg> what file system do you use?
<holstein> usually just ext4
<holstein> BUT, sometimes i do an ext2 with no swap
<holstein> ^ thats probably what you should do
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of getting an IDE adapter
<holstein> and you'll have more space on the SD without swap
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, swap is not good for sdhc it seems
<holstein> hardly ever got used anyways
<holstein> *swap
<holstein> but, yeah, ext2 without swap is the way to go
<holstein> til btrfs gets straight
<holstein> i did a btrfs install
<holstein> took 4 EVER
<kristian-aalborg> there was another flash file system, but it seems abandoned
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i wouldnt lose sleep over it
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: if i were you
<holstein> i would probably try to get a machine
<holstein> with no other HD's in it
<holstein> try installing to that CF drive in the pcmcia thingy
<holstein> and get it booting
<kristian-aalborg> none of my machines can boot from it
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: AH
<holstein> theres the problem then
<holstein> now i remember
<holstein> you'll have to do something complicated i bet
<kristian-aalborg> the oldest one (surprisingly) sees it sometime before grub
<holstein> to get that pcmcia loaded
<holstein> and readable
<holstein> AND a bootloader
<kristian-aalborg> with a bit of luck, I just have to move it to that machine, then update grub
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you might want to check out some other boot loaders
<holstein> i have no suggestions though ;)
<kristian-aalborg> it's okay, worst case scenario is that I just keep running from hdd
<kristian-aalborg> I fear there might be a bottleneck also... the pcmcia could well be so slow that the advantages of CF are lost
<holstein> should be fine
<ubuntu_> Anybody know how long it takes to resize a swap partition on an external USB hard drive?
<holstein> ubuntu_: have you already started?
<holstein> well, im heading out
<ubuntu_> It's been taking forevor. I don't know if I should stop it or start again.
<holstein> but, i was going to try and talk you out of it
<holstein> could take a while i suppose
<holstein> depends really
<ubuntu_> do you have any experience in that?
<holstein> not a swap partition
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to put linux on an external
<holstein> ubuntu_: are you 30 minutes in?
<ubuntu_> 2 hours in
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> well, i guess you could sleep on it
<holstein> and see if its done the the AM
<ubuntu_> true
<ubuntu_> oh well, thank you anyways.
<holstein> maybe someone else will know
<holstein> i say, dont bother
<holstein> anyways.. good luck
<ubuntu_> thanks
<yuler> how do I connect to facebook through nautilus?  Supposedly, one can add photos this way.
<bioterror> no you dont
<bioterror> nautilus is a file manager, facebook is a web page
<bioterror> oh look
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/nautilus-facebook-image-uploader-script/ google gave something like this
<s-fox> Hello.
<yuler> Yes, bioterror, but Nautilus can connect to a remote server.  My question is if it can connect to Facebook.
<JackyAlcine> o/
<s-fox> \o
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: yo
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<kristian-aalborg> so, I managed to put debian on the CF card.... grub is  acting up, though
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: is it booting the OS on the CF card?
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: the errors I get suggest the BIOS is not up to it
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: yeah?
<kristian-aalborg> which makes sense, given the age of it
<holstein> i suppose you could flash it
<holstein> i went all around town a couple years ago trying to find floppy discs to flash a bios
<kristian-aalborg> this baby will flash from cd
<holstein> cool
<kristian-aalborg> but I think it's just too old perhaps... 1997 is a long time ago for some things :)
<simar> hello everyone...
<s-fox> Hello.
<melsaswah> hey every one
<melsaswah> i need some help on installing ubuntu
<melsaswah> i can't get the cd to launch
<bdfhjk> Hi!
<bdfhjk> Please look at this bug
<bdfhjk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/clicompanion/+bug/691515
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691515 in clicompanion "setting language only works for utf8" [Undecided,New]
<bdfhjk> It is invalid?
<bdfhjk> any comments?
<charlie-tca> looks valid. Can you reproduce it? That is a good starting point to triage a bug, attempt to reproduce it your self.
<charlie-tca> You should always be able to use language settings other than utf8 for applications
<bdfhjk> hm...
<bdfhjk> I can do that do who report bug
<bdfhjk> And then not working
<bdfhjk> But
<bdfhjk> I not sure that
<bdfhjk> LANG=nl_NL
<bdfhjk> is vaild
<charlie-tca> Yes, it is
<bdfhjk> So what may cause that bug?
<charlie-tca> It installs for Netherlands
<true2self> hello
<bdfhjk> true2self: hello
<charlie-tca> I don't fix bugs, I only triage them. Developers fix them, which is very different. I don't need to know how to fix a bug to know it is valid.
<bdfhjk> I concerned about ''' (process:29197): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library. '''
<true2self> bdfhjk:  are you asking how to file a bug report?
<bdfhjk> true2self: I asking about what may cause bug, I am working at path
<true2self> ok
<bdfhjk> maybe this bug is related to GTK, not CLI Companion
<bdfhjk> anyway thanks charlie-tca for help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdfhjk> :-)
<Cheri703> I have a computer running 10.10, and the fonts (in applications and menus and everything) are weird. Like they're missing a row of pixels or something. I don't know how to describe it. it's like they're not fully rendered or something. I tried messing with it in the fonts tab under appearances, but no real change
<bdfhjk> Cheri703: I have the same issue on 11.04
<bdfhjk> Do You use notebook/netbook ?
<Cheri703> any solution? it's really annoying
<Cheri703> it's on a desktop
<bdfhjk> What is your screen resolution?
<Cheri703> 1280x768
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> just changed it
<Cheri703> previously it wasn't giving me many options for resolution
<Cheri703> I changed it to 1280x800 and it's happier
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> There is an option for anti-aliasing fonts that also helps with that
<bdfhjk> I have worst situation
<bdfhjk> in my netbook only resolution, with I can use, is 1024x600
<bdfhjk> charlie-tca: do You remember where it is?
<charlie-tca> I don't. I use Xubuntu, and it is under my appearance settings
<Cheri703> charlie-tca: that didn't help mine, bdfhjk system > preferences > appearance > Fonts
<bdfhjk> thx
<charlie-tca> It doesn't always, sometimes it really is dependent on the the lcd itself. bdfhjk might benefit when natty releases, since it is more tuned to those smaller screens
<charlie-tca> sometimes changing fonts also will help make the letters more clear.
<charlie-tca> Droid is supposed to be pretty good
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know if sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une sudo && apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity is the official ppa install for Unity in Maverick?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Unity is in the default repositories...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check aveilleux :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks aveilleux :)
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: You're welcome
<bdfhjk> If I plan to create program for ubuntu, can I use qt ?
<aveilleux> bdfhjk: I don't see why not
<bdfhjk> It can be later added by MOTU to standard, ubuntu (gnome) repository
<bdfhjk> The most applications using gtk
<aveilleux> bdfhjk: Just because a program is written in Qt doesn't exclude it from being included in the repository
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> thanks again :-)
<aveilleux> bdfhjk: VLC is written in Qt
<javierbravoconde> hi there
<MrChrisDruif> Hai javierbravoconde
<javierbravoconde> does anybody knows how to check if your IRC nick is registered?
<javierbravoconde> i've tried to follow the official step by step but looks a bit complicated
<javierbravoconde> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<javierbravoconde> (i'm using pidgin btw)
<javierbravoconde> :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-22
<halpbatman> hey hey
<duanedesign> hello
<halpbatman> what's cracking?
<duanedesign> some stuff diferent day :P
<duanedesign> how are you halpbatman
<duanedesign> did you have any questions or just lurking :)
<halpbatman> pretty good
<halpbatman> got a spare usb thumb
<halpbatman> looking for things to do with it
<duanedesign> nice
<duanedesign> maybe a small linux install, like tiny core linux
<halpbatman> i'm just lurking
<halpbatman> yeah i got a linux on another flash already
<halpbatman> i just found this one lying around in my house
<duanedesign> always nice to find another thumb drive
<halpbatman> yeah cause you lose them so easily
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> it's like finding money in your laundry
<halpbatman> it's yours to begin with
<duanedesign> lol
<halpbatman> but when you find it
<halpbatman> it's epic
<duanedesign> i have not done that in awhile
<halpbatman> lrn to do laundry brah
<duanedesign> i found a 20 in my coat one winter (had been in their since the previous winter)
<halpbatman> :P
<halpbatman> jk
<duanedesign> what about a ram disk
<halpbatman> lol my mom used to hide money in winter clothes
<halpbatman> so i'd randomly find bills
<duanedesign> guess using a thumbdrive for more ram would only be cool if your computer had limited ram
<halpbatman> mmm ram eh?
<halpbatman> isn't usb 2.0 too slow for that?
<duanedesign> i do not think so
<duanedesign> it will be slower then RAM, but faster then swap disk
<halpbatman> hmmm interesting.
<halpbatman> would this still work if my motherboard only supports upto 2gb of ram and i already have 2 gb?
<duanedesign> ummm
<duanedesign> not sure. looking to see if i can find the forum post
<duanedesign> about it
<halpbatman> that is interesting idea though...
<halpbatman> just worried about the frequent read/write as RAM on the life of flash drive
 * duanedesign nods
<halpbatman> say i find a 16gb flash that's 16gb of ram
<duanedesign> halpbatman: looks like thread is under staff review :P I will ask my fellow staff members about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395435
<halpbatman> cool ty
<halpbatman> i think for now i'm gonna use it as a file vault
<halpbatman> encrypt the crap out of it
<duanedesign> we had a beginners team member who made a cool guide on using an sd card or usb as a 'key' for an encrypted drive
<halpbatman> yeah i actually found that
<halpbatman> but for a 4gb flash it seems like a waste to use it as a key
<halpbatman> maybe when i find a 256mb
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> it's like how you need a id card scan to access work computers along with login passwords
<duanedesign> right :)
<halpbatman> except you'll be a badass with a diy home setup
<duanedesign> seems like a better idea for a smaller thumbdrive
<halpbatman> yup
<halpbatman> i know for sure i have those old 256mb's lying around in my garage with old computer parts some where
<halpbatman> man i remember getting those and thinking "holyyyy ssssssssss*** a 256mb in my keychaiinnnn
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> I was totally impressed when zip drive came out
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> those were too expensive for me
<halpbatman> good thing
<duanedesign> 100MB was so impressive on such a small disk
<duanedesign> before that I used Syquest drives
<duanedesign> those were really expensive
<halpbatman> i remember those
<duanedesign> they were the size of a small book :P
<halpbatman> lol
<duanedesign> halpbatman: i saw on newegg they have 64GB flash drives now
<duanedesign> they probablly have bigger ones...
<halpbatman> yeah i saw a 128gb floating around on the web
<halpbatman> too expensive
<halpbatman> i'd just buy a ssd at that point
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> i think the 64GB one was 100+ dollars
<halpbatman> lol
<halpbatman> meh wait few months
<halpbatman> it will be where 32gb s
<halpbatman> is
<halpbatman> well good night everyone
<halpbatman> I'm off to bed
<halpbatman> duanedesign: thx for your help
<s-fox> Hello.
<duanedesign> 5/
<s-fox> 6/
<aztek> hello bro s-fox
<aztek> how r u?
<s-fox> I am fine thank you. How are you?
<aztek> am fine too
<aztek> am from indonesia, where do you live?
<Unguided> Hey everyone. Is anyone familiar with windows home server's remote access?
<duanedesign> compare package versions between distros http://oswatershed.org/
<MrChrisDruif> How can Gentoo be so obsolete duanedesign?
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: obsolete or stable ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Obsolete holstein, that oswatershed.org keeps track of how obsolete a distro is....but I thought that Gentoo was compiling
<MrChrisDruif> GTG
<duanedesign> holstein: true
<holstein> hehe
<duanedesign> I think obsolete has some connotations that goo beyond just 'a newer version is available'
<duanedesign> s/goo/go
<yofel> well, gentoo has stable and unstable packages (latter have a tilde before the architecture), so I would assume they compared that
<yofel> at least it was like that last time I tried it
<yofel> yep, still the case http://packages.gentoo.org/
<Abhijit> hello stlsaint how are you mate?
<DrDetroit> hello
<DrDetroit> I have been using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS since about July 10 and all has been wonderful
<DrDetroit> recently i have accepted a couple updates
<DrDetroit> ever since then my machine has been running very very slowly
<DrDetroit> I am at a loss as to what might be causing the issue
<DrDetroit> I have used top and ps aux to check to see what might be using cpu or memory, but nothing stands out
<bioterror> what do you mean by slowly
<DrDetroit> yet my load average often hits 2.00 or higher
<DrDetroit> It may take a min or two to load irc chat
<DrDetroit> it might take 2 min to load firefox
<DrDetroit> this has never happend in all the time i have had the machine running
<DrDetroit> just since my last set of updates
<DrDetroit> currently i have regressed back 2 updates
<DrDetroit> to see if it is truley a kernel issue
<DrDetroit> or something else
<DrDetroit> I am just at a loss as to how to troubleshoot this
<bioterror> DrDetroit, sounds weird. are you sure your hard drive is okay?
<DrDetroit> I am pretty sure its ok bioterror
<DrDetroit> it was working fine before the updates
<DrDetroit> currently after regressing back 2 updates i have not seen the problem reappear
<DrDetroit> but its still early
<DrDetroit> hehe
<DrDetroit> i have used both top ps -aux and itop to try and isolate the issue
<DrDetroit> I dont know much about itop though
<DrDetroit> top and ps aux show no unusual cpu or mem usuage
<DrDetroit> it is very weird
<DrDetroit> and upsetting
<DrDetroit> since i have junked all my winblows machines and turned them into linux boxes
<DrDetroit> hehe
<bioterror> that's the spirit
<DrDetroit> i have been all linux/unix for a while now
<DrDetroit> i have been using linux since redhat 3.0 but new to ubuntu
<bioterror> wish most of new comers in here does the same
<bioterror> 3.0, niice, my first was redhat 5.2 ;)
<DrDetroit> debian was my preferred os but i have been leaning to ubuntu for my desktop because it is much nicer than debian
<DrDetroit> hehe i still run a redhat 7.3 here
<DrDetroit> and i have all the rpm'sand updates to it
<DrDetroit> but when it finbally craps out i will change it to something else
<DrDetroit> its been running since 02 without a hitch
<DrDetroit> so why turn it off
<DrDetroit> any ideas on how to try to troubleshoot this once i move back to the most current updated kernels i have?
<bdfhjk> Hi all!
<bdfhjk> I recently published my new project
<DrDetroit> hi
<bdfhjk> and I need help
<bdfhjk> please look lp:740453
<bdfhjk> The idea of bug is that when I try to run new process
<bdfhjk> by QThread
<bdfhjk> program crashed
<DrDetroit> I am a newbie to ubuntu so I won't be any good to you
<DrDetroit> hehe
<head_victim> bug 740453
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740453 in as "Program crashes after the second approach of compile" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740453
<bdfhjk> yes
<head_victim> sorry just getting a link so I can have a look and see if I'm any good to you
<head_victim> It has the word compile in it so it's not looking like I'll be much use, hold on though just reading
<head_victim> bdfhjk: that bug report is really empty, you should add LOTS more detail
<bdfhjk> The problems lay in it
<bdfhjk> that I don't know what can add more
<head_victim> Well I wouldn't even know how to replicate. I would start by adding in the steps you took and where it went wrong.
<bdfhjk> ok
<head_victim> That way we can at least test to see if it is reproducible or an issue with your local setup
<head_victim> I am not an expert on bugs though so someone else might be able to give you a hand or I'd suggest asking for advice in #ubuntu-bugs
<DrDetroit> bioterror 30 min no issues using older kernel
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> I added more info
<DrDetroit> too strange
<hggdh> bdfhjk, head_victim: a correction -- #ubuntu-bugs deals with bugs in Ubuntu. This is not one... this is an issue on programming
<head_victim> bdfhjk: Ah it's not even in a PPA for installation? Makes it hard to troubleshoot if it's hard to install
<bdfhjk> Hm...
<head_victim> hggdh: yeah sorry I didn't realise it wasn't a Ubuntu program before offering the advice :/
<hggdh> head_victim, no problem.
<bdfhjk> it wasn't yet
<bdfhjk> :-)
<bdfhjk> What I can release it in PPA?
<bdfhjk> I can simply do that by checkinstall?
<hggdh> bdfhjk, as I said, this is a problem with programming; anyway, it is very difficult to even try to understand the issue if there is no deployable binaries, and no stacktrace
<bdfhjk> I know
<bdfhjk> but I can publish binaries
<bdfhjk> because of internal error in launchpad
<bdfhjk> when I try to do it
<hggdh> bdfhjk, now another point -- the bug you opened is a bug against *your* project... which means the project's developers will lok at it... which means *YOU* ;-)
<bdfhjk> I need advice
<DrDetroit> hehe me too
 * DrDetroit giggles
<hggdh> bdfhjk, some more points: (1) ubuntu-beginners is most probably not the best channel for that, this is a channel for _beginners_ -- who, usually, do not programm
<hggdh> bdfhjk, (2) even if by luck you were to hit someone here, you gave *absolutely* NO data
<bdfhjk> I feel a little lost
<hggdh> "my programme crashes" is not enough. We would need source, makefiles, stacktrace
<bdfhjk> What I should do ?
<bdfhjk> There is a source in trunk
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> So I prepare that all
<bdfhjk> sorry
<bdfhjk> I am newbie in team programming
<hggdh> bdfhjk, how much have you programmed?
<bdfhjk> about 10 years
<bdfhjk> but I never used the stacktrace
<bdfhjk> bazaar
<bdfhjk> makefiles
<bdfhjk> etc.
<bdfhjk> Now I started contributing to ubuntu
<bdfhjk> to learn them all
<hggdh> bdfhjk, what`language is this programme of yours?
<bdfhjk> c++
<hggdh> bdfhjk, and how much have you programmed in C++?
<bdfhjk> in c++ about ~5 years
<bdfhjk> before in python
<bdfhjk> sorry
<bdfhjk> pascal
<bdfhjk> :-)
<hggdh> heh
<bdfhjk> now I also program in python
<bdfhjk> but
<bdfhjk> I don't say that I am skilled
<bdfhjk> I am still learning
<bdfhjk> And this is my second program with uses threads
<hggdh> now, when a program crashes, usually you get error messages; if you have compiled it with debug set, you should have a bit more of data
<bdfhjk> I do all with the documentations
<hggdh> so one option is do run it under gdb
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> I improve raport
<bdfhjk> but
<bdfhjk> so I must include
<bdfhjk> stacktrace
<bdfhjk> log from gdb
<hggdh> bdfhjk, oh, you were the one to add the -w to apport
<bdfhjk> but I can't use apport
<bdfhjk> It not working in my computer
<hggdh> no, because this is not an ubuntu package
<bdfhjk> Not that
<bdfhjk> apport not working at all
<bdfhjk> it freeze when I tried to use it
<hggdh> bdfhjk, when you ask for help on this issue, yes, you have to have stacktrace, buildable sources, the whole nine yards
<bdfhjk> for antoher, ubuntu pckages
<hggdh> bdfhjk, apport will *NOT* work for your issue
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> What is the best way to generate makefile?
<hggdh> no matter what else. Apport will not work for Ubuntu packages...
<bdfhjk> I using QTCreator
<hggdh> heh
<yofel> hm, how did you crash it?
<hggdh> now you reached my limit, I am not a QT programmer
<yofel> I did manage to compile it, but without steps to crash it we can't help ;)
<hggdh> oh saint yofel comes to the rescue :-)
<head_victim> It's like a tag team in here :)
 * head_victim barracks from the sidelines
<yofel> well, not that I know much about Qt, but I did a bit basic qt stuff in the past
<bdfhjk> To crash my program
<bdfhjk> click on 'education'
<bdfhjk> get first task
<bdfhjk> start it
<bdfhjk> send any file
<bdfhjk> if you do this one time it should work
<bdfhjk> but if you do this second
<bdfhjk> It will crash
<bdfhjk> This is a tester for .cpp programs
<yofel> bdfhjk: no 'education' to see here http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/as.png
<bdfhjk> sorry
<bdfhjk> school
<bdfhjk> Thanks for help You all
<bdfhjk> :-)
<bdfhjk> I don't know how to solve it
<bdfhjk> It looks like a newbie error
<bdfhjk> yofel: Do You see this issue?
<yofel> let me first write a helloworld that complies to your rules :P
<bdfhjk> ok :-)
<yofel> heh, first bug: the ok message is: <font color="green">Accepted</font>
<bdfhjk> I forgot about this :-)
<bdfhjk> Try solve another
<bdfhjk> or the same
<yofel> hm...
<AJH101> hi i downloaded and installed google earth but it wont launch. any ideas?
<head_victim> AJH101: does it give you any errors?
<AJH101> nothing at all
<head_victim> I'd suggest running it from the terminal and seeing what the output is
<AJH101> ok i can cut and paste (!) what command please?
<yofel> bdfhjk: once I solved the first task, it always tells me that it accepted it, regardless of the file I give it
<bdfhjk> yofel: Also if You close it and try to solve another?
<yofel> no, then it works, but I can't get it to crash yet
<head_victim> AJH101: actually, which method did you use to install it? I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth which might be helpful
<bdfhjk> yofel: hm...
<bdfhjk> My computer is strange...
<bdfhjk> So you can do more than one solve (file send), and it not crash?
<yofel> bdfhjk: I can send as many files as I want, If they're not cpp files I get a ton of compile errors to stderr but it doesn't crash
<AJH101> head_victim: eureka! thanks very much
<head_victim> AJH101: glad I could help :)
<head_victim> I wish I knew that USB floppy drives were full of fail before I paid 12 dollars for this one :/
<bioterror> floppy drives?!
<head_victim> (I must admit though, was a nice bargain at 99cents plus postage)
<bioterror> 1980's called me and said that head_victim should return their piece of techology back
<head_victim> Yeah I came across some old ones from my Uni days that have some assignments and stuff on them I want to assimilate into my storage
<head_victim> I figured it would be easier to use a USB floppy drive instead of trying to install an internal one
<bioterror> I hope you have nice 256 color gif files of Pamela Anderson and some other playboy models on those disks
<head_victim> No actually more presentations for my cognitive neuroscience assignments :/
<head_victim> Really interesting if you want to know about research into visual illusions from 10 years ago.
<bdfhjk> yofel: Please look one more at bug 740453, I added backtrace
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 740453 in as "Program crashes after the second approach of compile" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740453
<head_victim> OHHHHHHH I got it to work. I'm awesome and stuff. I love google
<bioterror> head_victim, trust me, I have done some real research about visual illusions ;)
<bdfhjk> yofel: mayby You have any idea, with is the cause of this bug in my computer
<head_victim> bioterror: as have I..... I was looking at stabilising images on the retina so I could super impose small eye movements to try and determine what type of small movement caused particular types of illusions so that I could try and break down why the illusions occurred.
<yofel> bdfhjk: probably a thread issue, but I don't know enough to help here I fear :/
<tdn> Hi, can someone try to reproduce bug 731340 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/731340)? Or tell me if there is anything more I can do in order to help isolate the cause of this bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731340 in linux "LUKS is extremely slow on amd64 builds but not on i386" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731340 in linux "LUKS is extremely slow on amd64 builds but not on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731340
<bdfhjk> yofel: ok
<bdfhjk> yofel: Thanks for checking
<bdfhjk> :-)
<yofel> np. Btw. there's no sense in having the Makefiles in bzr. I still had to run qmake first to get something that builds
<bdfhjk> qmake?
<bdfhjk> so You compiled project by QMake?
<yofel> well, qmake as.pro && make
<maheanuu> Hello, I am having a problem, I minimize a folder and a page but I cannot get it to maximize when I click on the icon I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<yofel> I got make errors with just make
<bdfhjk> I always used QTCreator to compile
<bdfhjk> :-)
<bdfhjk> How prepare the package?
<yofel> errr... I have no experience packaging something that uses qmake, it's not exactly firendly for that :S
<bdfhjk> :-)
<bdfhjk> so You are the first people
<bdfhjk> 'person
<bdfhjk> who see this project
<bdfhjk> what do You think about it
<bdfhjk> What You will change in it?
<yofel> bdfhjk: does it remember if you passed a test? if yes it would be nice if it would tell you so. Also, once you have passed a test it shouldn't Accept files with random data as valid program sources (or maybe disable the button?)
<yofel> stopping the counter at the top once you have a correct program would also be an idea
<bdfhjk> Yes, I must do it
<bdfhjk> Do you think this project have chance to be included in ubuntu repository?
<yofel> ah, and the instructions for 'loop' aren't clear: "The last line should be empty." - is that a complete new line? Here it accepted it only when the last line was terminated with \n, not with a completely empty line printed
<bdfhjk> hm...
<bdfhjk> I always think, that is the same :-)
<bdfhjk> In the future
<bdfhjk> I plan to remove white chars from end of file before validate
<yofel> well, once it works right, I think some poeple might find it useful. You can work together with the MOTU team to get it into the archive in that case. Just file a packaging request at that time
<bdfhjk> ok
<bdfhjk> So I back to work
<bdfhjk> Thanks for all one more :-)
<head_victim> Anyone have any good ideas on how to troubleshoot keyboard/mouse input locking up?
<jhanafrog> just the basics, different port(s) or different keyboard
<head_victim> jhanafrog: yeah all tried :/ I'm hoping it's the KVM so I can swap that out and it shuold all work again but until I get another kvm no real way of testing it without large dramas
<head_victim> I was hoping there was some magical monitoring program I didn't know about :P
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-23
<LukasB> Hey everybody! I am new to ubuntu and I just want to download something from the Internet. I would like to learn to use the terminal. Is there a command for doing that? I want to download Drupal 6.20
<head_victim> LukasB: sudo apt-get install drupal<tab><tab> should give you options of what packages are available that begin with "drupal" (the <tab> is actually pressing the tab key on the keyboard)
<LukasB> head_victim: Thanks looks great! Put out an error first but delivered a solution as well :) Shall I install with or without verification?
<LukasB> Whats the difference?
<LukasB> ah thats only for some packages...
<head_victim> LukasB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto is a good place to start on how it all works
<head_victim> As for the verification without seeing the error message itself I'm just guessing but you might have repositories installed without keys installed for them as well
<LukasB> hmm... okay... thanks for the link!
<head_victim> No worries, it's what we're here for :)
<anu_> hi
<bioterror> !ask | anu_
<ubot2> anu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bipul`> i can not able to update my ubuntu10.10 from update manager
<Bipul`> as it got struck
<duanedesign> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aztek> mmmmm
<duanedesign> mmhmmm
<s-fox> Hello.
<kerneloops_> hi
<s-fox> Hello kerneloops_ .
<kerneloops_> How can I remove Totem Movie player file association from every file?
<kerneloops_> (because I want to keep it installed)
<kerneloops_> I want to use VLC for all video files
<xardas008> one possibility is to change it via the Properties of each filetype
<kerneloops_> yeah I know :p
<kerneloops_> xardas008: in preferences > preferred applications > multimedia tab I set it to vlc
<kerneloops_> but didnt change a thing
<xardas008> rightclick on the file --> properties --> open with tab
<kerneloops_> I know that way
<xardas008> i don't know another way
<kerneloops_> :P
<aztek> how to know recently file that open in ubuntu???
<xardas008> in which kontext aztek ?
<aztek> for example our PC borrowed by friend
<aztek> and in that PC we have personal file
<xardas008> you are using gnome?
<aztek> yes
<xardas008> on places you have a point recent documents, maybe that's what you're looking for?
<duanedesign> if you had Gnome Activity Journal it uses the information gathered by zeitgeist to show recent activity
<aztek> where can we find zeitgeist?
<xardas008> zeitgeist will be installed if you are using the gnome-shell (gnome3)
<aztek> thank you for information...
<aztek> am want off
<aztek> I wanna go to bad
<aztek> it is time to sleep
<aztek> by
<kerneloops_> .
<MrChrisDruif> Hai kerneloops_
<kerneloops_> hai
<kerneloops_> Is this really needed? pppd-dns                    Restore resolv.conf if the system crashed.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know kerneloops_
<kerneloops_> MrChrisDruif: I know resolve.conf is just the config file for DNS server
<kerneloops_> i can fix it manually dont need a service for it :x
<MrChrisDruif> If you can fix it manually, then I *guess* you don't need it :)
<kerneloops_> :)
<kerneloops_> I like to express my thoughts
<MrChrisDruif> kerneloops_: Expressing your thoughts is better in #ubuntu-beginners-team, or offtopic channel. This is our help channel :)
<kerneloops_> :)
<kerneloops_> rsync                       fast remote file copy program daemon
<kerneloops_> Do I need this at boot?
<kerneloops_> im want to disable useless services to speed up boot
<MrChrisDruif> rsync? That's for syncing accounts right?
<kerneloops_> right now I have these services enabled:
<kerneloops_> acpi-support apparmor binfmt-support fancontrol grub-common lm-sensors ondemand pcmiautils pulseaudio rsync speech-dispatcher sudo winbind and x11-common
<MrChrisDruif> In all cases I would leave sudo active :P
<MrChrisDruif> speech-dispatcher was for orca I believe (screen reader)
<MrChrisDruif> Grub is self-explanatory I think,,
<bdfhjk> about fancontrol
<kerneloops_> fancontrol is related with lm-sensors
<kerneloops_> which i want
<MrChrisDruif> ACPI is for Power Management, fancontrol is for controlling the fanspeed I would think
<bdfhjk> When I updatet ubuntu 11.04
<bdfhjk> System checked it for automatical remove
<bdfhjk> but it may depends on machine that You use
<kerneloops_> MrChrisDruif: grub-common                 Record successful boot for GRUB
<kerneloops_> I should use it right
<MrChrisDruif> I think so kerneloops_, but you're delving very deep...I'm not against it, but I can't provide real assistance :)
<kerneloops_> about fancontrol
<kerneloops_> This package contains a daemon that calculates fan speeds from temperatures
<kerneloops_> and sets the corresponding PWM outputs to the computed values.
<kerneloops_> but i already control that in BIOS
<kerneloops_> o.o
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 <---- putting together a kernel for old hw, want to help out? :)
<kerneloops_> you are not a beginner :p
<kristian-aalborg> kerneloops_: moi?
<kerneloops_> oui
<kristian-aalborg> I'm in a gray area... I'm not a noob but I still have plenty to learn
<MrChrisDruif> kristian-aalborg: Who doesn't?
<kerneloops_> :P
<kerneloops_> i think ill disable rsync
<kerneloops_> Rsync is a fast and extraordinarily versatile file  copying  tool.
<kerneloops_> why would I need this at boot
<kerneloops_> support  for copying links, devices, owners, groups, and permissions
<kristian-aalborg> kerneloops_: to my understanding, you can still run it if you won't but it's not in the background anymore
<kristian-aalborg> btw, let me recommend rcconf for what you're (probably) doing... it is very straightforward
<kerneloops_> yes that's what i use :)
<kerneloops_> best then boom
<kerneloops_> or bum
<kerneloops_> :p
<kerneloops_> boot-up manager
<kerneloops_> Speech Dispatcher provides a device independent layer for speech synthesis.
<kerneloops_> This package contains Speech Dispatcher itself.
<kerneloops_> ok but what is a speech dispatcher?
<kerneloops_> :p
 * kerneloops_ looks for "dispatch" in dictionary
<MrChrisDruif> It dispatches the text-to-speech to the proper engine, as far as my knowledge knows
<MrChrisDruif> kerneloops_: rsync is for syncing accounts over the (home) network
<kerneloops_> MrChrisDruif: I dont get "syncing accounts"
<MrChrisDruif> Like when you've got more than one PC on your network with Ubuntu, then you can get your own account across both PC's within your home network :)
<kerneloops_> I dont use it
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> hm
<MrChrisDruif> But you get what I mean with syncing accounts now, right? :)
<kerneloops_> no im dumb
<kerneloops_> :P
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<kerneloops_> so im on other pc but i still can use my account in the main computer?
<MrChrisDruif> You're not:)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if you can use it on both pc's at once, but at least you can sync it...
<kerneloops_> ok
<kerneloops_> disabled!
<MrChrisDruif> So like, one time you log in on one PC and install software and whatnot, and the other time you login the other PC and have the software etc. you installed on the other PC. But that is my understanding of rsync
<kerneloops_> k
<kerneloops_> it's for advanced users
<kerneloops_> xD
<kristian-aalborg> rsync is cool for doing backups too
<MrChrisDruif> kerneloops_: Not necessarily, but most "n00bs" don't know about it
<kristian-aalborg> alias backup-film='rsync -raz --progress --delete /media/sdb1/film/ /media/15BCD36A5881EC03/Backup/film/'
<kristian-aalborg> I have this in .bash_aliases.... serves me well :)
<MrChrisDruif> GTG, TTYL
<kristian-aalborg> however, be careful with rsync... and remember to do a dry-run before you do anything... I recently lost some pictures for being over-confident :/
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: i just disabled rsync
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: backups over lan?
<kristian-aalborg> no, to an external hdd
<kristian-aalborg> I'm pretty sure it'll work even though the daemon is disabled
<kerneloops_> k
<kerneloops_> if it doesnt work ill remember rsync
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=7g6Ec6RR
<kristian-aalborg> out the window with bluetooth and pcmcia unless you use them
<kerneloops_> oh yeah i use it
<kerneloops_> pcmia seems important :p
<kristian-aalborg> what kind of computer?
<kerneloops_> desktop core2duo
<kerneloops_> 32bit
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kerneloops_> 2gb ram
<kerneloops_> :x
<kristian-aalborg> with pcmcia?
<kerneloops_> dont know Lol
<kerneloops_> I think.
<kristian-aalborg> it's some old cards that you plug in laptops
 * kristian-aalborg loves them
<kristian-aalborg> but they are not usually part of a modern-ish desktop
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> my motherboard is not old
<kerneloops_> :p
<kristian-aalborg> then lose pcmcia :)
<kerneloops_> i'll disable :(
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: what about the ondemand CPU thing
<kristian-aalborg> beats me
<kristian-aalborg> when in doubt, keep it on, I'd say
<kerneloops_> yes
<kerneloops_> i have disabled rsync
<kerneloops_> speeche-dispatcher
<kerneloops_> pcmiautils
<kerneloops_> or something
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: what about winbind service?
<kerneloops_> "Samba nameservice integration server"
<kristian-aalborg> if you use samba, keep it
<kristian-aalborg> try googling the stuff you see in rcconf, or looking it up on ubuntuforums
<kerneloops_> yeah get it
<kerneloops_> :)
<kerneloops_> it's rare to use samba
<kerneloops_> i have samba-common installed though
<kerneloops_> but not samba
<kristian-aalborg> then disable.. you can always turn it back on
<kerneloops_> ye
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EeSXh87Q
<kerneloops_> good huh?
<kristian-aalborg> looks pretty much like mine, so yes :P
<kerneloops_> im gonna disable bluetooth
<kerneloops_> rare to use it
<kerneloops_> :)
<kristian-aalborg> I always run rcconf after an installation... 5 mins of work to save a lot of ressources
<yofel> that doesn't do anything useful with upstart though I think (shows network-manager as disabled for example)
<kerneloops_> kristian-aalborg: me too
<kerneloops_> and startup applications too
<anshrpr> Installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop having 3 GB of RAM installed and System Monitor showing only 861.8 of total memory..... where is rest of my RAM???
<kerneloops_> anshrpr: o.o
<kerneloops_> anshrpr: tried #ubuntu ?
<kerneloops_> (more ppl)
<Daniel0108> anshrpr: 64bit or 32bit version?
<kerneloops_> Daniel0108: 32 bit = 3.2gb ram..
<anshrpr> kerneloops_: ya, a guy gave me alink to www.linuxatemyram.com
<kerneloops_> lol
<anshrpr> Daniel0108: 64bit
<Daniel0108> kerneloops_: I know, but sometimes there are compatibility problems
<Daniel0108> anshrpr: hmm okay, /join #ubuntu
<anshrpr> Daniel0108: ok, thanks anyways..
<jhanafrog> i'm thinking it might make sense to triage users to their ubuntu user group channel
<jhanafrog> that's worked for me in the past
<s-fox> =)
<jhanafrog> =)
<bioterror> :D
<javierbravoconde> coucou
<kerneloops_> ei
<MrChrisDruif> What's with egg kerneloops_?
<kerneloops_> ei MrChrisDruif
<kerneloops_> how are you
<MrChrisDruif> I'm fine, but ei is in Dutch egg ;)
<MrChrisDruif> You?
<kerneloops_> lol i dont get that joke
<kerneloops_> MrChrisDruif: fine, learning linux stuff
<MrChrisDruif> Well, it´s not really a joke. Ei is a Dutch word, which translated to English means egg.
<kerneloops_> oh ok
<kerneloops_> lol
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<kerneloops_> for me "ei" is to call people
<kerneloops_> like hey
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, like lo
<MrChrisDruif> Short for hallo
<MrChrisDruif> *hello
<kerneloops_> lo is a failed lol
<kerneloops_> :)
<MrChrisDruif> No, it's not :P Lo used to be the name of the internet, for it was the first message send over it. It stood for hello
<kerneloops_> x)
<kerneloops_> is posssible to keep network manager vpn connection after logging out?
<kerneloops_> :x
<LukasB> Hey can anyone please answer my question? I changed some settings in the ubuntu terminal. How do I get back to the normal screen to continue with other things>
<LukasB> ?
<zkriesse_> What do you mean?
<zkriesse_> The terminal is just a window, you should still have access to your pc
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: You've changed settings? What kind of settings? :)
<LukasB> following a manual I typed in sudo vi and the terminal enabled me to change some software settings... Now I am finished but I dont know how to confirm and how to go back to the normal terminal view to type in commands
<LukasB> I configured "web-server related softwqare" (apache)
<LukasB> I typed in 'sudo vi etc/apache2/sites-available/default' and some settings came up, different from the normal view
<LukasB> *'sudo vi /etc/apache2/sites-available/default' corrected little mistake
<bobo123> LukasB: terminal as a terminalwindow or a ctrl-Alt-F1 textmode?
<bobo123> (if it is textmode-terminal then you get back to X grapchis with ctrl-Alt-F7)
<LukasB> bobo123: Just the normal terminal window... I dont know anything about a textmode... Maybe I am there and I dont know
<bobo123> aha
<LukasB> i try your combination
<LukasB> Doesnt do anything
<bobo123> no textmode is only interesting if the graphics system has locked up and stopped responding.
<bobo123> LukasB: anyway, the "sudo vi etc/apache2/sites-available/default" command is only to edit a textfile that have webserver-settings. shouldn't destroy anything-
<LukasB> It is still responding. I can still change settings. But I am finished. I want to confirm and get back to the normal view, where I can type in commands. But there is no command promoted and pressing enter just brings me in a new line
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> you are still under 'vi', correct?
<LukasB> correct
<bobo123> -if you can't get any further in the terminalwindow then just close it with the [X] -button in the topright corner of the window (or where it is now by default after ubuntu 10.04)
<hggdh> press the escape key, then type ZZ
<bobo123> you can allways edit the etc/apache2/sites-available/default file with the normal texteditor gedit instead
<LukasB> hggdh: Esc and ZZ worked! Thank you! Does that always work, when you are somewhere and want to go back?
<bobo123> LukasB: only in vi editor
<hggdh> LukasB, *under* vi, the escape key puts you in control mode; the ZZ sends a control command: save the file (if changed) and exit vi
<LukasB> bobo123: Ah okay, thanks... I thought about closing the window but wasnt sure if it would save my settings... didnt know I could change it in another way too
<hggdh> it would not save...
<LukasB> hggdh: Ah cool ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<bobo123> wherever your guide says to run   "sudo vi something....." you can allways run "sudo gedit something....." for then normal editor you know instead
<hggdh> LukasB, you might want to use some other editor -- like gedit --, yes
<hggdh> 'vi' -- and emacs -- should not be used if you have not tried them before, and read the man pages...
<bobo123> anyone knows if Synaptic updates its quick-search field index when you add a repository?
<bobo123> or rather I guess it is the "software-properties-gtk" program that updates the repositories.
<bobo123> Anyway, I'm wondering if I could remove the apt-xapian-index update from anacrontab daily and weekly stuff, since it should only be needed to run reindexing of the deb packages descriptions when one actually add/remove a repository
<bobo123> if it only did the indexing at certain times and not when needed then it would not give correct results if I first add a repository and then try to search for a package in it, right?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-24
<`god> someone on ?
<`god> ??
<holstein> ???
<holstein> normally, folks just go for it
<holstein> like the topic implies
<`god> i will need some help :)
<holstein> will?
<`god> i'll *
<`god> :-j
<`god> is someone who can help me or not :)) ? i just wanna ask something about  ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition!
<holstein> `god: typically, folks join the channel
<holstein> read the topic
<holstein> and just ask
<holstein> not sure if anyone can help or not yet
<holstein> we'll see
<holstein> i mean, i'll go ahead and say
<holstein> i prefer the normal installation
<holstein> on netbooks
<`god> hmm
<`god> just look at thist video
<`god> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBwiKuE4-0U
<`god> ;)
<`god> something goes wrong and i don't know what !!!
<holstein> `god: how did it run from the live CD ?
<holstein> did you run updates yet?
<holstein> are you online?
<holstein> did it always do this after the install?
<holstein> or did something break?
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would download the normal ubuntu 10.10 CD
<holstein> and try that
<holstein> LIVE first
<holstein> and then install over the netbook edition
<`god> te problem is
<`god> the normal 10.10
<`god> works verry well no problem
<`god> ;)
<holstein> OK
<`god> only this one netbook edition
<holstein> so use that i say
<`god> flashes like that
<holstein> `god: there should be an option
<holstein> at login
<holstein> to use the normal desktop
<holstein> `god: have you updated? since installing?
<holstein> updating may fix it
<`god> hmmm how can i updat if the screen flashes like that ??
<holstein> `god: control+alt F1
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<`god> only when i open something the screen flashes
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<`god> if i open the terminal
<holstein> right
<`god> flashes
<`god> ...
<holstein> `god: control+alt+F1
<holstein> like i suggested earlier
<holstein> that will get you to a terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and s
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo reboot
<holstein> and see if its cool or not
<holstein> and go from there
<`god> hmm i have to try this :D
<`god> thanks
<holstein> `god: ?
<holstein> try what?
<holstein> updating?
<holstein> nah, dont try it
<holstein> just update
<`god> alt+control+F1
<`god> ...
<holstein> right
<`god> to see if it flashes again
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i see
<holstein> yeah, go for it :)
<`god> :p
<`god> nice did't flashes i will try with the update to see what is happening
<holstein> yeah, it wont flash there
<holstein> thats why i sent you there to update
<`god> :P
<`god> ok ty
<`god> see ya , right now i have to ho :D
<`god> go*
<s-fox> Hello.
<duanedesign> s-fox: hello hello
<s-fox> Hello duanedesign . How are you?
<duanedesign> s-fox: congratulations!
<duanedesign> :)
<s-fox> Thank you duanedesign . How are you?
<duanedesign> s-fox: mmmm, about the same
<duanedesign> s-fox: got a few leads i am going to look into today
<s-fox> duanedesign,  That is really good news.  I hope it goes well.
<xardas008> how do i get my webbrowser (firefox) to synchronize it's bookmarkes with Ubuntu One?
<s-fox> xardas008,  https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Bookmarks
<s-fox> I know it is the edubuntu website, but it should be the same in ubuntu.
<xardas008> ok and where do i see the bookmarks in Ubuntu One?
<s-fox> xardas008,  I don't know.  I do not use ubuntu one myself.
<xardas008> hm ok the i'll have to look on my other computer if they get synchronized
<aztek> hello all
<duanedesign> o/
<aztek> how to install loosing groub ubuntu?
<aztek> *grub
<bdfhjk> hi!
<aztek> bdfhjk: hi
<duanedesign> aztek: you need to reinstall grub?
<duanedesign> great grub2 resource is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aztek> duanedesign: ok, am trying....
<aztek> tq
<asterismo> hi everubody
<asterismo> i need help with something
<bdfhjk> Hi asterismo
<asterismo> i have an old PC, a P4 2.8 GHz with 512 DDR memory
<asterismo> i'm planning to use it for work
<asterismo> and i want to mmaximize its performance
<bdfhjk> hm...
<zkriesse> Ok, what do you wanna know?
<asterismo> so i'm confused about the better filesystem
<asterismo> ext4, ext3, ext2, jfs, reiserfs
<asterismo> which filesystem is a good compromise of speed and sfety?
<asterismo> i heard that puppy linux uses ext2 filesystem... so that opened the questino to me
<zkriesse> Uhm, I don't claim ANY knowledge of this but I think ext4 for some reason
<asterismo> question*
<holstein> ext4 is what most OS's default too
<bdfhjk> if You use last kernel, I think ext4 is the best choice. But I am also not have more knowledge
<asterismo> i wanted to know what filesistem os less cpu demanding
<holstein> eh, its linux
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat the file system much
<holstein> the desktop environment would make an old box feel snappier
<bdfhjk> My advice
<bdfhjk> look what filesystem is used in xubuntu / fluxbuntu
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> and thats ext4 default
<bdfhjk> and server type distros
<asterismo> ok, thanks
<s-fox> I will be back later.
<kerneloops_> helo
<kerneloops_> may I "apt-get remove --purge linux-headers-2.6.35-27 linux-headers-2.6.35-27-generic linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic" ?
<hggdh> kerneloops_, as long as this is not your active kernel, yes
<kerneloops_> yeah :)
<akernan> I have a conky wireless question....I tried the #conky channel but no one was there
<kerneloops_> back for more
<akernan> me?
<kerneloops_> So I am runnung Ubuntu server on a old machine and it's using 2.6.35-28-generic-pae Because my CPU is 32bit?
<kerneloops_> running sry
<holstein> kerneloops_: i did a couple install on my old EEEpc through the years
<holstein> actually, quite a few
<holstein> and several times
<holstein> i got the PAE kernel by default
<holstein> not sure why
<kerneloops_> yeah :P
<holstein> kerneloops_: i say
<holstein> if it ain't broke
<kerneloops_> holstein: because it's server edition and they think we will add more RAM
<kerneloops_> :p
<akernan> Can you help me with a conky permission issue
<pleia2> akernan: you can just ask your question :)
<holstein> akernan: whats the question?
<kerneloops_> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<akernan> my wireless is wlan0, my conkyrc works with sudo but not as user
<holstein> akernan: well, conky works right?
<holstein> its just not spitting out info about your network connection?
<kerneloops_> akernan: what do you want to with conky?
<pleia2> some applications require you to be in a specific group to use them (I'm not familiar with conky though)
<holstein> as normal user?
<akernan> yup...I have conky monitoring other stuff....I have a problem with wireless variables
<akernan> I get unk or zero when I run it as user
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563401
<holstein> aybe
<holstein> maybe*
<holstein> eh, maybe not...
<holstein> mabye #lubuntu ?
<holstein> i would ask in one of the lightwieght distro channels
<akernan> ok, thanks
<kerneloops_> I have a silly question: can I change screen resolution in ubuntu server using /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<bioterror> what kind of server has X ;)
<holstein> yeah
<kerneloops_> lol
<holstein> you might be able to increase the font size somehow
<kerneloops_> bioterror: if connected to monitor
<kerneloops_> it's looking like 800x600
<kerneloops_> :p
<holstein> im usually running them headless
<holstein> ASAP
<holstein> ssh in
<kerneloops_> holstein: I am too
<holstein> and the fontsize in gnome terminal is easily changed
<kerneloops_> but I was curious
<kerneloops_> holstein: yes in client side
<holstein> yup
<kerneloops_> holstein: it just that I connect a monitor  to server and the resolution looked ugly
<kerneloops_> thats why I asked about X :p
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kerneloops_> oh
<kerneloops_> :D
<holstein> i would have a live CD handy though
<yofel> hm, that's somewhat ancient, even the karmic instructions
<holstein> yeah, grub is different now kerneloops_
<yofel> you can find out what resolutions your card supports for your monitor if you go to the grub command line (from the boot menu) and run 'vbeinfo'
<holstein> should still work though
<kerneloops_> holstein: I dont have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yofel> after that set the res in /etc/default/grub as GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX
<kerneloops_> yeah tks yofel
<holstein> yeah, we should update that wiki
<kerneloops_> :p ok i know the path
<yofel> for example I have GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x800x32 for my thinkpad in there
<kerneloops_> wait a sec
<kerneloops_>  /etc/default/grub
<kerneloops_> that I think
<yofel> that you should have, the variable isn't there by default though, so just add a new line for it
<kerneloops_> yeah
<yofel> and don't set anything that 'vbeinfo' doesn't list
<kerneloops_> yeah
<kerneloops_> hm need to install it
<yofel> kerneloops_: no
<kerneloops_> vbeinfo command not found
<yofel> you need to reboot, go to the grub menu, get the command line, and run vbeinfo *there*
<kerneloops_> oh
<yofel> iirc there was some other way to get that information too, but I can't remember it
<kerneloops_> to get VESA thing right
<kerneloops_> cant I just get that info from the terminal
<yofel> maybe, I don't remember how though :/
<kerneloops_> yofel: right now i dont have the monitor plugged in
<kerneloops_> I need to right?
<kerneloops_> :P
<kerneloops_> or do i just need the graphic card
<yofel> I think both, but what's your mointor res?
<kerneloops_> the one im using is 1080 :p
<kerneloops_> and i think that graphci card supports only 1024x768 16 bit
<kerneloops_> (the old machine ofc)
<yofel> hm, no idea then, that might work, but as setting the wrong FB res has potential of breaking things I would rather try vbeinfo when you can try it
<yofel> maybe someone else has a better idea
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> :)
<holstein> yofel: i quoted you
<holstein> kinda
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> so vbeinfo only works in grub terminal?
<kerneloops_> and there is no other tool to find out resolutions?
<holstein> kerneloops_: you can google
<holstein> the device
<holstein> maybe the vendor lists it ?
<kerneloops_> lspci
<kerneloops_> ?
<kerneloops_> ok found it
<kerneloops_> with sudo lshw
<kerneloops_> description: VGA compatible controller
<kerneloops_>              product: 264VT [Mach64 VT]
<kerneloops_> it's an old ATI
<kerneloops_> holstein: I think I found it
<kerneloops_> !
<kerneloops_> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-powerpc@lists.debian.org/msg32945.html
<kerneloops_> and in Xubuntu I used 16bit to make it faster :P
<kerneloops_> holstein: so now how do I find out the VGA code
<holstein> theres a table at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<kerneloops_> i must be blind :)
<holstein> well, it might not be what you're looking for...
<kerneloops_> thanks a lot
 * yofel reordered the page  a bit
<yofel> ooops
<yofel> I have the intoductions twice...
<holstein> yeah, much better than what i had though yofel :)
<Cheri703> asking on behalf of a guy at my ubuntu hour: is there any way to use itunes with wine?
<holstein> Cheri703: AFAIK
<Cheri703> he's apparently having trouble :/
<holstein> http://www.ehow.com/how_5947302_install-itunes-ubuntu.html
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<holstein> skrappjaw must be the iGuy :)
<kerneloops_> ei holstein
<skrappjaw> lol. no im sitting next to him
<kerneloops_> im trying to make sound work in ubuntu server i typed aplay -l and it shows
<kerneloops_> card 0: SI7018 [SiS SI7018], device 0: trident_dx_nx [Trident 4DWave]
<kerneloops_>   Subdevices: 32/32
<kerneloops_> 32 subdevices??
<holstein> kerneloops_: theres a cvlc
<kerneloops_> cvlc?
<holstein> that looks right
<holstein> mostly
<holstein> yeah, try playing something
<kerneloops_> holstein: hm many audio channels are muted
<kerneloops_> o.o
<holstein> kerneloops_: check out alsamixer too
<kerneloops_> ye
<holstein> and dont trust the labels
<kerneloops_> unmute all
<kerneloops_> ?
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> just a note: I know the sound works
<kerneloops_> used it in xubuntu
<holstein> cool
<kerneloops_> holstein: xmms2 play file
<kerneloops_> holstein: im trying to play a .mp3 maybe I need the decoder?
<kerneloops_> :p
<holstein> kerneloops_: try something friendlier
<holstein> .wav maybe?
<holstein> .ogg
<kerneloops_> holstein: gonna try openoffice .wav
<kerneloops_> hm /usr/share/sounds/
<kerneloops_> cd alsa
<holstein> locate *.ogg
<kerneloops_> nothing
<kerneloops_> holstein: it's ubuntu server :p
<kerneloops_> there is mpg123
<holstein> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
 * holstein taking a nap..
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-25
<kerneloops_> anyone to help me
<kerneloops_> audio problem
<kerneloops_> im trying to play a file but no sound
<kristian_> hi kerneloops_
<kristian_> aplay -l
<kristian_> wait
<kristian_> start by opening a terminal, then type alsamixer
<kerneloops_> yes i tried those
<kerneloops_> and unmute
<kerneloops_> It has so many channels
<kerneloops_> │ Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI9738,0x800f800f P
<kristian_> onboard?
<kerneloops_> yes
<kristian_> I think I have that, acutally... always worked without a hitch
<kristian_> do you have another sound card?
<kerneloops_> no
<kerneloops_> kristian_: it's an old computer
<kerneloops_> i got it working in xubuntu but i had to unmute something using sound preferences
<kerneloops_> now im trying to make sound work in ubuntu server
<kerneloops_> to play music with nyxmms2
<kristian_> kerneloops_, I know it's old if we have the same onboard sound ;)
<kerneloops_> xD
<kerneloops_> kristian_: some stuff is muted in alsamixer
<kristian_> try unmuting it?
<kerneloops_> 00:01.4 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS PCI Audio Accelerator (rev 02)
<kerneloops_> kristian_: they are many channels
<kristian_> hurm
<kristian_> try googling the id of the unit
<kerneloops_> what is that
<kristian_> a unique id that it has, something like x123:y123
<kerneloops_> Current setup
<kerneloops_> Mic gain         : +0dB [+0dB]
<kerneloops_> POP path         : pre 3D
<kerneloops_> Sim. stereo      : off
<kerneloops_> 3D enhancement   : off
<kerneloops_> Loudness         : off
<kerneloops_> Mono output      : MIX
<kerneloops_> Mic select       : Mic1
<kerneloops_> ADC/DAC loopback : off
<kerneloops_> Subdevices: 32/32
<kerneloops_> lol
<kristian_> hurm
<kerneloops_> hurm
<kerneloops_> doesnt help :(
<kerneloops_> snd_ac97_codec
<ibuclaw> kerneloops_, generic sound driver. :>
<kristian_> kerneloops_, try unmuting everything and turn everything up
<kerneloops_> ibuclaw: huh?
<kerneloops_> :p
<kristian_> (the blind leading the blind, I'm afraid)
<ibuclaw> or in your case, the mute leading the mute
<kerneloops_> :s
<kerneloops_> kerneloops_: install pulseaudio
<kerneloops_> ActionParsnip said
<kerneloops_> :p
<ibuclaw> ActionParsnip would say that.
<kerneloops_> lol
<ibuclaw> kerneloops_, #ubuntu?
<kerneloops_> yes
<kerneloops_> server
<kerneloops_> too
<ibuclaw> I actually won a bet on that channel once.
<ibuclaw> ask bodhi_zazen :>
<dollarbang> Is there a trick to getting a Logitech PS/2 wheel mouse (wheel) to work? Mouse movement and left/right click are functional, but the wheel isn't.
<kerneloops_> im getting frustrated
<kerneloops_> oh yea
<kristian_> kerneloops_, I'm sorry but I'm super tired and my alsa skills never went beyond "mess around till it works"
<kerneloops_> reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jhanafrog> i've had problems with audio, i never got to a point where i could distil the problem down between driver module, alsa, or pulseaudio
<jhanafrog> oh yeah, and gstreamer
<jhanafrog> i remember having some interesting effects though, where audio output would work in chromium, but would work in gstreamer, unless i killed pulseaudio and restarted, but this was in karmic, audio issues have been solved pretty much in maverick
<kerneloops_> ..
<jhanafrog> what ver. of ubuntu are you using kerneloops_?
<kerneloops_> 10.10
<kerneloops_> server
<kerneloops_> 32bit
<jhanafrog> that's interesting, never tried getting sound to work on 10.10 server
<kerneloops_> :P
<jhanafrog> i can only assume all the necessary packages for audio are installed by default
<kerneloops_> alsa-utils are not
<kerneloops_> pulseaudio neither
<jhanafrog> i don't know what packages are necessary for audio.
<jhanafrog> i mean, sure alsa-utils and pulseaudio, but is that all?
<jhanafrog> do you need to install gstreamer?
<jhanafrog> does the driver module get loaded with alsa-utils?
<jhanafrog> google says "huh?" :|
<jhanafrog> maybe make a liveusb of desktop, and see if that works :)
<kerneloops_> jhanafrog: i tried in xubuntu it works.
<kerneloops_> :x
<jhanafrog> before i ask anything else, i have to ask, what do you need audio support for on a server, anyway?
<kerneloops_> I want to play music
<kerneloops_> ;)
<jhanafrog> is it a media server?
<kerneloops_> no
<kerneloops_> it's too slow
<kerneloops_> but plays music :)
<kerneloops_> I remember that i unmuted something in xubuntu
<kerneloops_> now I did the same in alsamixer
<kerneloops_> didnt work
<kerneloops_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<kerneloops_> im playing it with nyxmms2
<jhanafrog> i thought you unmuted with alsamixer already
<jhanafrog> good to know
<jhanafrog> maybe try sudo apt-get install gstreamer
<kerneloops_> I need to sudo alsamixer
<kerneloops_> via SSH
<kerneloops_> is it normal?
<jhanafrog> i don't understand your question
<kerneloops_> ..
<kerneloops_> im configuring it
<kerneloops_> via SSH server
<jhanafrog> is what normal?
<kerneloops_> need to use sudo
<jhanafrog> that shouldn't matter
<kerneloops_> to run alsamixer..
<jhanafrog> that's strange
<holstein> you shouldnt need sudo
<jhanafrog> it doesn't run otherwise?  it says you need sudo privileges to run?
<kerneloops_> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<kerneloops_> even with /usr/bin/alsamixer
<holstein> kerneloops_: alsamixer
<kerneloops_> hm?
<holstein> i thought maybe you had typed mixer in
<kerneloops_> lool
<kerneloops_> gimme ur weed
<holstein> hey, ur the one with the superuser audio ;)
<kerneloops_> lol
<jhanafrog> give me your meditation
<kerneloops_> r u telling me normal user cant access audio?
<holstein> no
<jhanafrog> on my system i can do it with normal user
<holstein> im saying you shouldnt have to run sudo alsamixer
<jhanafrog> maybe there's a security bug in alsa-utils
<jhanafrog> for server
<holstein> interestingly
<holstein> i dont have alsamixer on my server
<kerneloops_> im sshing from gnome terminal
<holstein> i just dropped out of screen
<holstein> and tried alsamixer
<holstein> and i dont have it
<holstein> didnt try sudo alsamixer
<jhanafrog> you're supposed to have alsamixer on your server?
<holstein> jhanafrog: if kerneloops_ wants to contol the audio level
<holstein> on a server install
<holstein> i thought that would be a goog way to go about it
<holstein> good*
<jhanafrog> i'm pretty sure alsamixer is not included by default on 10.10 server
<kerneloops_> jhanafrog: i installed it
<holstein> jhanafrog: agreed
<jhanafrog> kerneloops_: right, and then you need sudo to run alsamixer.  i think you should ask in #ubuntu-security
<jhanafrog> not sure why that's happening
<jhanafrog> i know on desktop i don't need sudo
<holstein> kerneloops_: probably some configuring you need to do
<jhanafrog> maybe you need to chown alsamixer or something
<holstein> since, usually, servers dont need audio
<kerneloops_> audio:x:29:pulse
<holstein> yeah, could be user privs
<jhanafrog> that means nothing to me
<holstein> wont hurt to try sudo playing something
<kerneloops_> yeah
<jhanafrog> well, since nobody else is asking, i'll ask in #ubuntu-security
<kerneloops_> hm
<kerneloops_> ei yofel
<kerneloops_> ok now i can run alsamixer with my user
<kerneloops_> sudo nano /etc/group
<jhanafrog> chown?
<kerneloops_> and added to audio grou
<kerneloops_> p
<jhanafrog> hmmm
<jhanafrog> i wonder if i should write that down
<jhanafrog> yep
<kerneloops_> yep?
<jhanafrog> i was answering myself :)
<kerneloops_> what do you mean to write it down
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> :D
<jhanafrog> hahaha
<jhanafrog> put it in a file for later reference
<kerneloops_> jhanafrog: just like I do :)
<jhanafrog> we're wonder twins!
<kerneloops_> since I started using GNU Linux
<kerneloops_> lol
<jhanafrog> yeah, same here.  i probably should've put more into it
<kerneloops_> im gonna show you my alsamixer config
<jhanafrog> did you install gstreamer?
<kerneloops_> no
<holstein> i would probably
<jhanafrog> i know that has been necessary for playing files in totem
<jhanafrog> not sure if xmms or whatever your using needs it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jhanafrog> thanks holstein i didn't know that
<holstein> lots of stuff in that package though*
<holstein> depends on what the goal is i suppose
<jhanafrog> i'm searching apt-cache for gstreamer
<kerneloops_> holstein: for playing mp3 files etc
<holstein> maybe overkill for a server install
<kerneloops_> eh
<holstein> you sould sudo apt-cache search fluendo
<holstein>     could*
<holstein> they offer us a nice free mp3 codec :)
<holstein> anyhow... BBL
<kerneloops_> take look at my alsamixer http://i56.tinypic.com/2rxzpdf.jpg http://i55.tinypic.com/2hptw1u.png
<jhanafrog> well there's gstreamer0.10-alsa  and gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio apparently
<r4y> what's the name of the ubuntu channel that is off topic exactly?
<kerneloops_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<r4y> thank you
<kerneloops_> :)
<kerneloops_> !ot
<ubot2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<r4y> that was simple
<jhanafrog> that's...weird
<jhanafrog> what's all the pcm stuff?
<kerneloops_> hehehe
<kerneloops_> no idea
<kerneloops_> 32 subdevices
<kerneloops_> WORKING SONG
<kerneloops_> SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING SOUND WORKING
<kerneloops_> it was permissions problem
<kerneloops_> i think
<kerneloops_> now im gonna remove pulseaudio lol
<jhanafrog> kerneloops_: yay, it works!  now i'll try to break it!  :P
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> jhanafrog: I already broke it
<kerneloops_> purged pulseaudio
<kerneloops_> x)
<kristian_> the lulz are on you, kerneloops_ ;)
<kristian_> glad you're making progress
<kerneloops_> lol
<kerneloops_> <charlesno> thanks ubottu, where are you from?
<kerneloops_> =D
<r4y> does anyone remember me asking about how to get recordmydesktop to work on Ubuntu 10.04?, Well, I never mentioned that recordmydesktop worked with Ubuntu 8.04
<r4y> Dinner is ready, I will be back
<kerneloops_> How can I reset alsamixer settings? need to know
<r4y> OK, I am done eating
<r4y> With Ubuntu Hardy Heron recordmydesktop worked with jack and hydrogen drum machine
<r4y> I am now using Ubuntu Lucid Lynx and recordmydesktop and xvidcapture doesn't work
<r4y> I am going to try something
<kerneloops_> hm
<jhanafrog> sorry r4y, i got nothing
<jhanafrog> i can't even get cheese to work with my webcam consistently
<r4y> When I installed recordmydesktop it asked me if I wanted realtime which it didn't ask before with Hardy Heron
<r4y> so
<r4y> I am uninstalling it
<r4y> and I am going to delete the files under home for recordmydesktop
<r4y> then try again
<jhanafrog> go fig
<r4y> I should use synaptic package manager as well to completely un-install it, right?
<jhanafrog> sudo apt-get purge package-name should do it
<jhanafrog> but package manager should work as well
<jhanafrog> sudo apt-get remove maybe sufficient for your purposes
<r4y> OK, I will add that to my list of useful commands
<jhanafrog> i can paste you mine if you want, r4y
<r4y> Does your work then?
<jhanafrog> my list of useful commands
<r4y> Yes, pastebin it, that would be great
<r4y> thank you
<r4y> I should remove jack control as well  guess
<holstein> r4y: you need JACK?
<holstein> there are changes with the RT setup
<holstein> really, since JACK got promoted to the main repo
<holstein> which is great
<holstein> now we dont have to build packages from scratch with JACK support
<holstein> which was often the case with hardy
<holstein> drag...
<r4y> what just happened?
<holstein> netsplit
<holstein> r4y: i have friends over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> that use JACK and recordmydesktop
<holstein> routinely
<holstein> in 10.04 and 10.10
<r4y> OK
<holstein> feel free and hop over there and ask :)
<r4y> I am there now as well
<holstein> i gotta run...
<r4y> wait
<r4y> >	first I had to open jack control, then start it, then open the other 2 then open connect in jack control, then connect hydrogen drum machine, then open advanced in recordmydesktop and go to the far right tab I think and click on use jacked or something, then at the bottom hold down ctrl and click on all that is shown and close that window
<r4y> that is what I posted before the netsplit
<r4y> okm you can go if you want
<r4y> sorry and thank you
<holstein> r4y: no worries
<holstein> the drivers are different
<holstein> im sure its just a learing curve on the package changes
<r4y> thank you for telling me
<r4y> right, always something new
<r4y> take care dude
<holstein> :)
<holstein> laterx
<r4y> later
<r4y> :)
<kerneloops_> alsamixer: simple.c:160: snd_mixer_selem_get_id: Assertion `(elem)->type == SND_MIXER_ELEM_SIMPLE' failed
<kerneloops_> what the hell
<kerneloops_> bye all
<jhanafrog> =)
<earthling_> I'm trying to boot up an ubuntu live USB on a 2001 compaq desktop, won't recognize it on bootup, says "non system disk or disk error"
<earthling_> how do I get it to recognize it?
<holstein> earthling_: sounds like maybe the hard drive is getting booted
<holstein> and is bad
<holstein> well, not bad*
<earthling_> oh, and it has no hard drive
<holstein> hmmm
<earthling_> was thinking of using a usb as a hard drive
<holstein> that seems like a message the bios would kick out
<holstein> earthling_: if its that old
<holstein> it probably doesnt boot USB
<holstein> probably a work around for that though
<earthling_> I changed the boot order on bios to usb first
<earthling_> perhaps it has the capability then
<holstein> earthling_: i would try booting a CD
<holstein> maybe installing to the USB
<holstein> and see if it boots
<earthling_> yeah, I had an old ubuntu 8 CD and it booted up
<holstein> interesting
<earthling_> I kinda wanted the ability to save on usb though
<holstein> earthling_: maybe format that stick
<holstein> and make it again
<holstein> with unetbootin or whatever
<earthling_> the usb worked on another computer
<holstein> well, you're going to have to do something ;)
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> that leave the USB ports i suppose
<earthling_> maybe the usb has to be in FAT
<earthling_> or whatever the windows file format is
<earthling_> ?
<holstein> thats typically what i use
<holstein> with unetbootin
<holstein> fat
<earthling_> I think I created the usb on that website with all the distros...
<holstein> earthling_: unetbootin
<holstein> thats the tool
<holstein> theres a USB disk creator in ubuntu
<holstein> but, i preffer unetbootin
<earthling_> will it make it in fat?
<holstein> hows about i link you to it..
<earthling_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<earthling_> ?
<holstein> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<earthling_> ic
<holstein> unetbootin is in the repos
<holstein> i format befor using it
<holstein> with gparted or whatever
<earthling_> downloading it
<earthling_> hmm
<earthling_> so it says it was fat32
<earthling_> perhaps I should try fat16
<holstein> earthling_: why?
<earthling_> because its an old computer, but I see now fat16 is from before win95
<earthling_> so fat32 should be good enough I think
<holstein> FAT32
<earthling_> how long does take it make the usb?
<earthling_> I was going to try xubuntu 10.04
<earthling_> I didn't download ubuntu on this comp
<earthling_> already downloaded xubuntu
<holstein> earthling_: you can let unetbooting DL whatever iso
<holstein> OR you can point it to an ISO you alreay have DL'd
<earthling_> will take awhile though
<holstein> xubuntu
<holstein> poobuntu
<holstein> whatever...
<earthling_> round to cylinders?
<earthling_> on gparted
<earthling_> whats that about?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1038135.html
<earthling_> thx
<holstein> sure :)
<earthling_> gotta reboot bbl
<earthling_> says partition couldn't be modified
<earthling_> probably because they are in use
<earthling_> now its working
<earthling_> usb created
<earthling_> still doesn't work
<glivezoo> bonjour a tous
<glivezoo> je teste le chat je n'ai pas de question
<glivezoo> est ce qu'il y a des personne qui parlent francais
<glivezoo> some answer about next ubuntu 11.04
<glivezoo> have a date probability
<MrChrisDruif> Hai glivezoo :)
<glivezoo> so it works........
<MrChrisDruif> glivezoo: you want to know when Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is expected?
<glivezoo> yes thanks
<szczur> glivezoo, 11.04 willl be released in 28th of April 2011
<szczur> please take a look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule for more information
<MrChrisDruif> That one I was looking for, thanks szczur :)
<szczur> :)
<glivezoo> thank
<glivezoo> no questions bye :-))
<glivezoo> have some troubles ?please ask
<kristian-aalborg> okay, this is embarrasing
<UndiFineD> people who blush are beautiful
<kristian-aalborg> when I start a program from the command line and I don't want it to take over my terminal, the command I should use is...?
<xardas008> does it have a graphical user interface?
<xardas008> or is it a command line tool?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, command&
<kristian-aalborg> I use both kinds
<bioterror> & means that it is left background
<bioterror> to get back into that program, you have to type "fg" which means foreground
<bioterror> same thing with irssi
<bioterror> if you happen to press ctrl+z, it will be sent to background, and you can resume with "fg" -command
<kristian-aalborg> right now, I'm going to start ncmpc
<xardas008> alternatly you can start a program using alt + f2 (works only with graphical user interfaces i think)
<s-fox> Hello.
<xardas008> hello s-fox
<s-fox> Hello xardas008 .
<MrChrisDruif> Hai s-fox, congratz on getting on the board :)
<bdfhjk> hi s-fox :-)
<s-fox> Thank you MrChrisDruif .
<s-fox> Hello bdfhjk
<s-fox> How are you?
<bdfhjk> I'm fine, thank. And You?
<s-fox> I am okay thank you. Writing pseudocode
<bdfhjk> for what?
<bdfhjk> s-fox: I used You template to create my own wiki at wiki.ubuntu.com
<bdfhjk> 'your
<s-fox> bdfhjk,  For a work project.
<s-fox> bdfhjk, You did?  /me looks :)
<bdfhjk> wiki.ubuntu.com/bdfhjk
<bdfhjk> I am still working at it
<bdfhjk> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed you are :)
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, isn't this kind of conversation better on -team? (Just wondering :))
<bdfhjk> Yes MrChrisDruif, sorry
<bdfhjk> :-)
<Mamontin> hi all
<bdfhjk> Hi Mamontin
<aztek> hello s-fox...
<kerneloops_> hi all
<s-fox> o/
<MrChrisDruif> Hai kerneloops_, s-fox
<xardas008> that's where fun beginns: SystemError:installArchives() failed
<xardas008> got that error while trying to activate my graphics card driver
<skrappjaw> Anyone here? I'm looking to start playing with SSH. Specifically, accessing a program on an X server.
<skrappjaw> Remote x server rather. How ever that is properly said.
<MrChrisDruif> I'm here....let's see your problem..
<MrChrisDruif> skrappjaw: I'm no star in SSH, but there should be lots of tutorials about it on google :)
<stlsaint> he left
<stlsaint> shucks
<MrChrisDruif> Left at the same time as my comment :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hola lukjad and MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ola YouAreNotThatGuy :P
<kerneloops_> hm
<IAmNotThatGuy> MrChrisDruif, IAmNotThatGuy :P
<kerneloops_> it's possible to start X apps from SSH?
<kerneloops_> o.o
<skrappjaw> back.
<skrappjaw> I was at my ReLoco meeting and our organizer had brought up GNUcash over SSH
<skrappjaw> like a remote X server
<MrChrisDruif> M0hi :P
<skrappjaw> she ran GNU cash on her home pc from her netbook
<IAmNotThatGuy> MrChrisDruif, how are you?
<skrappjaw> I figure that since I know how to run a Vbox I might be able to use that to test it out.
<s-fox> TTFN
<xardas008> how can i remove the top panel of gnome?
<stlsaint> xardas008: create a new one else where and then move/delete that one (i think)
<xardas008> but that would mean i will have another one, but i don't need the panels any more
<M0hi> xardas008, any reasons to remove the panels?
<xardas008> I'm using avant-window-navigator, on that i have everything i need
<stlsaint> xardas008: than delete the panel (though ensure you know how to get them back if you ever need them agai)
<xardas008> the option is grayed xD
<xardas008> that's the problem
<M0hi> xardas008, the panel at the top has many features that you will use often. make sure that you got all in AWN
<M0hi> awwe!
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> they prolly jacked something up
<M0hi> :P
<M0hi> stlsaint, go and work. dont sit here and waste time :P
<M0hi> I am going to sleep. night all
<stlsaint> M0hi: hush you
<M0hi> :D
<charlie-tca> might have to go to classic-gnome to delete panels now. I don't know if they are removable in Unity
<xardas008> i'm not using unity
<xardas008> no netbook remix installed
<MrChrisDruif> xardas008: unity is also in natty
<xardas008> i know but i don't install natty on my working machines
<xardas008> and i don't like that unity need 3d acceleration because i don't get 3d working in virtualbox
<charlie-tca> sorry, wrong channel
<MrChrisDruif> xardas008: +1, but some people have extra machines
<skeddy> Hello! Would this be the right place to get some help mounting an Ext2 partition?
<charlie-tca> sure, what kind of help?
<skeddy> Thanks :-) I've taken a drive out of a digital recorder, and I'm trying to mount it via an external USB case. But I'm getting the following error
<skeddy> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd3
<skeddy> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1
<skeddy> I can see the drive in the Disk Utility, that's how I know it's Ext2
<charlie-tca> It may not be readable by Ubuntu
<skeddy> ahh ok
<charlie-tca> You did create a mount point/directory somewhere to mount it to, right?
<skeddy> No, I simply plugged it in, like I've done with an old Fat32 drive before
<charlie-tca> it is just     sudo mount /directory_created /dev/sdd3
<skeddy> ok, let me give that a bash
<charlie-tca> if it is ext2, normally, it is read automatically. If need be, you can specify the file system with:
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -t ext2 /direct_created /dev/sdd3
<ansh> where does opera 11 stores the cached video files in ubuntu 10.10??
<skeddy> Ok Charlie, I've tried this. Opened up terminal, and then "mkdir HELLO" (HELLO then created in my home directory) and then "sudo mount -t ext2 /direct_created /dev/sdd3"
<skeddy> I'm getting "special device /HELLO does not exist"
<charlie-tca> sorry, try this then:      sudo mount -t ext2 /HELLO /dev/sdd3
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> wrong again
<MrChrisDruif> ansh: I don't know about Opera, but I read something about it on OMG...I'll take a quick looksy...btrb
<MrChrisDruif> brb*
<charlie-tca> sudo mount -t ext2 /home/skeddy/HELLO /dev/sdd3         but replace skeddy with your own user name on the computer
<skeddy> cheers
<skeddy> now: mount: /home/TheSkeds/HELLO is not a block device
<skeddy> which makes me think it can't read the partition?
<charlie-tca> try using /dev/sdd1 and see if it says the same thing
<charlie-tca> but, yeah, I got a feeling it can't read it
<skeddy> Yep - exactly the same message :-/
<MrChrisDruif> ansh: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/saving-flash-videos-in-linux-tmp-no-longer-works/
<charlie-tca> might be a hard disk gone bad, too
<ansh> MrChrisDruif : thanks
<skeddy> It could be. Like I said, I pulled it from my old digibox recorder (it was working in that)
<skeddy> Just wanted to backup the last few programs that were on it
<charlie-tca> You might try different file systems instead of ext2
<charlie-tca> ext3, ext4, fat32, fat16, ntfs  are just a few
<skeddy> Ok, I'll give that a try. Could Disk Utility be lying then, even though it says it's Ext2?
<charlie-tca> yup, sometimes it uses ext2 to mean "I don't recognize this filesystem"
<skeddy> Ahhh I see. Cheers
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<skeddy> thank you
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck skeddy
<panel_pixel> hello
<panel_pixel> I am trying to hide panels but they still show a pixel... is there a fix for this? or can I use -1 value in metacity?
<MrChrisDruif> panel_pixel: Hide or remove?
<panel_pixel> MrChrisDruif: just hide
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm...auto-hide not good enough?
<panel_pixel> I even setup a shortcut for them
<panel_pixel> no.
<panel_pixel> thats why im asking :)
<panel_pixel> im gonna try -1 value..
<panel_pixel> MrChrisDruif: /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0/auto_hide_size 0
<panel_pixel> looks the same as /apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen0/auto_hide_size 1
<panel_pixel> hm doesnt seem to work.
<MrChrisDruif> Well...apparently the gnome-panel devs wanted to let everyone know their still there...not just crashed :)
<panel_pixel> I heard KDE  is better for this
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know :)
<MrChrisDruif> I've got a pretty custom set up :)
<panel_pixel> :(
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-26
<Reaper50435> how do I run vmware server
<jasono> Hello.
<jasono> I updated and it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/585747/ Can anyone please help me get rid of that?
<holstein> jasono: this looks interesting
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<holstein> maybe https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/136596
<holstein> OR http://mytipsandtricson.blogspot.com/2010/12/w-gpg-error-httpppalaunchpadnet.html
<jasono> holstein Thank you.
<aztek> jasono jeneng ne yo....
<xAndromeda> hey um
<xAndromeda> can somone help me make a partition?
<jasono> aztek ?
<xAndromeda> when i nstalled ubuntu i made my home folder have its own partiton
<xAndromeda> how would i unmount that O.o
<jasono> xAndromeda Did it show up on the desktop?
<xAndromeda> hrm?
<xAndromeda> no as in
<xAndromeda> my home
<xAndromeda> has its own partiton
<xAndromeda> how would i split that partiton
<xAndromeda> into two partitions
<holstein> xAndromeda: get a live CD
<holstein> use Gparted from some live CD
<holstein> thats easiest :)
<xAndromeda> damnit
<xAndromeda> gparted is inlcuded in livecd right?
<holstein> i think so
<holstein> i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<xAndromeda> ill try that
<restore_f2> hello
<restore_f2> I added a shortcut using F2 key but now I want to get F2 back to rename files. How can I restore it?
<SkrappTest_SSH_D> Xchat remote ssh from Debian vbox guest on ubuntu 10.04 host.
<kristian-aalborg> anyone tried Ubuntu netinstall versus Debian netinstall? I'm wondering which takes more resources or it's practically the same...
<yodromeda> hey um shouldi  be scared if gparted
<yodromeda> has been doing shrink for like an hour?
<yodromeda> *facepalm
<omgbbqwtf> *sob* anybody? :3
<omgbbqwtf> O.o
<Cheri703> omgbbqwtf: depends on how much shrinking it needs to do
<Cheri703> lots of factors really
<Cheri703> shrink = moving things around usually, so can take quite a while
<kristian-aalborg> it can take forever
<kristian-aalborg> also, gparted is not really working on my installation, but it may have been fixed
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I thought I was in another distro channel... all my *buntu gparteds are fine
<duanedesign> morning all
<justinepaula1> hello
<r4y> Is there a channel for jack control? or?
<r4y> I like to say thank you to holstein but he is not here
<head_victim> r4y: I can pass on the thanks and if you're talking about the audio solution "jack" then I think you'll find #jack is it :)
<r4y> He recommended going to opensourcemusicians for my problem understand Lightsnake a little better
<r4y> LOL, OK
<head_victim> :D
<head_victim> Way to make it hard to find hey :)
<r4y> I was Googling it but you know how that goes sometimes
<head_victim> I just did a channel search and found it that way
<r4y> I should have just tried to join and see if I would be alone
<r4y> Right
<r4y> Well with some Networks there are so many channels that Chatzilla takes a while for search results to pop up
<r4y> Thank you
<head_victim> You're welcome :)
<MrChrisDruif> Morning everyone :D I've got a question for a change :P I've got a separate /home partition, but I want to share it between different *buntu's (dual-boot). I mainly want to share the data of the /home (Pictures, Videos etc.): should I convert that /home to a /data?
<head_victim> Oh, holstein is actually in here so by pinging them they should get your thanks when they're next at the computer
<r4y> Hi
<MrChrisDruif> holstein isn't a member? =-O
<head_victim> MrChrisDruif: I would have thought as long as they're defined mounts and you were only booting into one at a time there shouldn't be an issue (I'd keep user names the same to make sure) but you could do it the data was as well
<MrChrisDruif> head_victim: after reinstalling with the same username (with only one *buntu) I couldn't even load my data :P
<r4y> Are there any other audio related channels I might want to go to?
<r4y> I should try alsa to see if that is a channel
<r4y> It is
<head_victim> MrChrisDruif: really, that's weird.
<MrChrisDruif> I've had this separate /home for a while and reinstalled Ubuntu a few times....when my username is exactly the same as before, I've got no data in my /home (according to Ubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> With some hassle I get it to work, but it's no pick-nick :P
<dany1994> Hello, I haave a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10
<dany1994> Hello. I burned the Ubuntu 10.10 ISO to a CD-R, and it autobooted but it failed to locate the custom-installation files "ubuntu/install/custom-installation". Checking the files of the ISO, there is only 1 file that's in the install folder which was "mt86plus".
<dany1994> I tried to install Ubuntu via Wubi. The installation went fine and the files got written to the selected Drive. It appears all are there.
<dany1994> When booting Ubuntu to complete the installation, it said it failed to find the installation iso "ubuntu/install/installation.iso". Checking the files of the drive, inside install is infact "installation.iso" so what in earth is going on?
<dany1994> I was going to request a CD, but then again - if this is happening with two different kinds of Ubuntu installation, I'm convinced it's Ubuntu being poorly made.
<dany1994> Many many other people have had the latter problem, and nobody has answered them on the forums.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai dany1994
<MrChrisDruif> dany1994: You manually checked the files on the ISO, but did you check the ISO itself? :)
<duanedesign> hello dany1994
<duanedesign> and MrChrisDruif  :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai duanedesign :)
<MrChrisDruif> dany1994: Are you on Windows? Then you can check the corresponding md5sum (found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes) with winmd5sum
<MrChrisDruif> dany1994: Are you still around? Did any of my suggestions help?
<downloadSSH> hi
<bdfhjk> hi
<downloadSSH> How can I download a file from a remote computer via SSH?
<downloadSSH> (LAN) not really remote
<UndiFineD> downloadSSH, that is done via SCP
<downloadSSH> UndiFineD: k just need to know the command
<UndiFineD> http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks
<UndiFineD> scp it is then :)
<downloadSSH> tks ill try
<downloadSSH> UndiFineD: scp user@remote:/path/to/file /local/destination
<UndiFineD> yes, scp source destination
<downloadSSH> it's not saving
<downloadSSH> does it support ~/
<downloadSSH> ?
<downloadSSH> forget.
<downloadSSH> im was downloading from the sv
<downloadSSH> I*
<downloadSSH> done :) thanks for the help
<downloadSSH> ei MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Is ook lekker, maar heb ik niet in huis helaas downloadSSH :)
<downloadSSH> what
<downloadSSH> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, woops..this is *not* the dutch channel >.<
<xardas008> no not really xD
<downloadSSH> lol
<MrChrisDruif> It isn't xardas008? :P
<xardas008> but i understand pieces of it even i don't speak dutch xD
<downloadSSH> how "sudo dmidecode | more" to a html file?
<downloadSSH> how "sudo dmidecode | more  -html > info.html" ?
<MrChrisDruif> dmidecode?
<downloadSSH> yep to get system info like lshw
<downloadSSH> k i did sudo dmidecode | more > info
<MrChrisDruif> For putting it in a file you don't need | more right?
<downloadSSH> lol.. | more is a paramter for dmidecode i think
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<MrChrisDruif> sudo dmidecode > info.html should do it
<downloadSSH> yeah this time with the .extension
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know what kind of extension you want :)
<downloadSSH> :)
<MrChrisDruif> But it'll make a text file with the extension you want afaik
<downloadSSH> just without is better because dmidecode doesnt format the text to html
<downloadSSH> xD
<downloadSSH> yes
<downloadSSH> MrChrisDruif: do you know what is "shared memory" option in BIOS?
<downloadSSH> is it graphics card related?
<MrChrisDruif> I think so, it's what part of the RAM is reserved for your graphics afaik
<downloadSSH> yeah since im running a server I should remove it :p
<r4y> hello
<r4y> hello
<downloadSSH> when I type 1 in TTY it writes "^[[[E1" how can fix it?
<duanedesign> hmm
<downloadSSH> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<downloadSSH> Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<duanedesign> downloadSSH: try the command
<duanedesign> reset
<downloadSSH> duanedesign: I am at login prompt in TTY
<AJH101> hi - i hover over an mp3 and it does not sound - it used to - am i missing something?!
<r4y> Hello
<bdfhjk2> hello
<r4y> Why does Ubuntu studio have to be a seperate distro
<r4y> why can't it be installable onto ubuntu without becoming ubuntu?
<r4y> why
<bdfhjk2> I look
<AJH101> it is possible (I believe) to install the studio packages in another distro
<AJH101> not sure who to ask tho
<r4y> sorry
<r4y> I am having troubles, but it doesn't matter
<r4y> troubles that don't matter
<r4y> I bought a usb cable called lightsnake
<r4y> a year ago
<r4y> I went to somewhere and someone has been trying to get this thing to work
<r4y> apparently it is mono as well
<r4y> not stereo
<bdfhjk2> cable for what?
<r4y> usb to guitar or keyboard cable thingy
<bdfhjk2> ok
<r4y> the keyboard can only be heard when plugging in headphones to the cable
<r4y> the guitar can't be heard
<r4y> so I guess I need an amp to run this through
<r4y> There is another option though
<r4y> I am asking too soon
<r4y> I should try somethings first and come back another day and ask
<bdfhjk2> I haven't 'fast answer'
<r4y> He said if I use alsa_in and alsa_out for apps it might make my motherboard sound card and the sound cable in the lightsnake cable to work at the same time
<r4y> but I was reading this in fear of trying
<r4y> I will find linky
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377954&page=2
<r4y> 5  pages total
<r4y> anyhow
<r4y> there is also this option I haven't tried yet, but I think I have tried it before
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9251868
<r4y> Quote from that link:
<r4y> I did notice that I could plug in the 1/4" to 1/8" cable into my mic jack and record my guitar without any issue at all...so...these Lightsnakes are a joke.
<r4y> so that is an option
<r4y> anyways
<r4y> I want to share this with others so they can think about having ubuntu so that more then one soundcard can be used at the same time
<r4y> the problem is though
<r4y> these sound cards have different clocks
<r4y> so there is no way to sinc them
<r4y> anyways so it is sort of a lost cause I guess
<r4y> I should try the mic jack I guess
<OU812> Pictures in Firefox seem pixilated       Is anyone aware of a problem?
<r4y> I got to go, bye yall.
<bdfhjk2> OU812 it is confirmed bug
<bdfhjk2> bye r4y
<r4y> bye
<bdfhjk2> OU812 I have the same issue
<OU812> but no fix   huh
<bdfhjk2> OU812 not now
<TTY_problem> "With some keyboard layouts, AltGr is a modifier key used to input some characters, primarily ones that are unusual for the language of the keyboard layout, such as foreign currency symbols and accented letters. These are often printed as an extra symbol on keys."
<TTY_problem> "AltGr key replacement:"
<TTY_problem> what do I choose then
<TTY_problem> http://i55.tinypic.com/2dkfern.png
<TTY_problem> help
<TTY_problem> changed the keyboard and now it works.
<stlsaint> Hi
<xardas008> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> Ohai
<stlsaint> Trying to get Irc fully setup on tablet
<stlsaint> Brb
<stlsaint> Crap
<stlsaint> Sorry guys for the spam
<stlsaint> This is confusing me now
<xardas008> why?
<stlsaint> Not working to autojoin all channels
<justinepaula1> hi
<bdfhjk> hi
<justinepaula1> oh wow, this thing works!!
<bdfhjk> :-)
<justinepaula1> :)
<justinepaula1> only you?
<bdfhjk> There are 76 people reading Your words :-)
<justinepaula1> why are 76 not responding?
<justinepaula1> i know almost nothing about linux, maybe I am too slow
<charlie-tca> If all the people in a channel say something everytime someone enters the channel, there would not be room left for problems or discussions.
<justinepaula1> good poinnt
<charlie-tca> Would you really want to see Hello 76 times?
<UndiFineD> maybe because 73 are eating or doing other stuff :)
<justinepaula1> at least there is some one here
<charlie-tca> yup
<justinepaula1> i was looking for someone local to help me get started with linux,
<UndiFineD> and do not worry about the learning curve, we all have been babies, everything after that has been thought
<justinepaula1> i think youngsters are born knowing this stuff,
<UndiFineD> no, it is fed, like milk
<justinepaula1> I barely got my head around c: before it dissapeared
<justinepaula1> i have seen ubuntu in action, and wow
<duanedesign> justinepaula1: where are you?
<justinepaula1> south africa
<UndiFineD> !za
<ubot2> Factoid 'za' not found
<UndiFineD> :(
<duanedesign> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<justinepaula1> i looked there, seems dead
<UndiFineD> no, we have visitors from there in #ubuntu-nl
<johnny77> what do I need to install to get add-apt-repository?
<UndiFineD> duanedesign bug for the webchat
<UndiFineD> link should open in a new window
<duanedesign> johnny77: maybe python-software-properties
<duanedesign> UndiFineD: oh  no. it opens in the same window :(
<UndiFineD> that is how we lost  justinepaula1
<johnny77> duanedesign: Thanks. There is another way listed, manually adding it. I'm gonna try it.
<kristian-aalborg> http://dreamer.nitro.dk/typography/bitmap-fonts.html
<kristian-aalborg> can someone help me get these working for the framebuffer?
<johnny77> How do I remove background image from my grub menu?
<old_keyboard> wazzup
<old_keyboard> Is there a way to show full path (/home/xxx) in "Select custom icon" for shortcuts window?
<old_keyboard> in this window http://i56.tinypic.com/2vaehqu.png
<aveilleux> old_keyboard: Not sure if this is correct, but try hitting CTRL+L
<old_keyboard> aveilleux: already tried :P
<johnny77> How do I remove a background image from my grub menu?
<old_keyboard> check the /etc/default/grub file
<johnny77> old_keyboard: GRUB_BACKROUND=""
<old_keyboard> hm
<old_keyboard> johnny77: ask in #ubuntu
<old_keyboard> more ppl
<old_keyboard> or is that the solution
<johnny77> old_keyboard: no, that is what was in my /etc/default/grub file. No background was specified.
<old_keyboard> maybe you comment it out
<old_keyboard> need
<johnny77> Why would apt-get not install a new linux kernel?
<old_keyboard> johnny77: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<old_keyboard> or try with force paramtr
<johnny77> old_keyboard: It seems that sudo apt-get dist-upgrade worked. How is it different from apt-get upgrade?
<old_keyboard> johnny77: man apt-get
<old_keyboard> have fun reading :)
<johnny77> My computer boots correctly, but does not show the grub menu. Is there a way to force it to show the grub menu?
<yofel> johnny77: comment the HIDDEN lines in /etc/default/grub out
<johnny77> yofel: thanks
<old_keyboard> johnny77: did that work?
<old_keyboard> or u didnt reboot yet
<old_keyboard> (bnc) :p
<johnny77> old_keyboard: I rebooted about 3 times before I realized that I needed to run update-grub. :) And yes, it did work. Thank you.
<old_keyboard> haha :)
<old_keyboard> johnny77: thanks to y o f e l
 * old_keyboard unhilight
<old_keyboard> johnny77: btw if you want to update everything using the terminal just add this to your ~/.bashrc
<old_keyboard> alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<old_keyboard> ;)
<johnny77> old_keyboard: ok, thanks.
<old_keyboard> ant to clean
<old_keyboard> sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get remove
<old_keyboard> oops
<old_keyboard> alias clean='sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get remove'
<old_keyboard> removes the packages from cache
<old_keyboard> and unnecessary apps
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-27
<lisac> um hi
<lisac> i had to reinstall
<lisac> windows 7
<lisac> on my pc... and um
<lisac> i dont seem to be able to boot into ubuntu now...
<UndiFineD> lisac, try a live cd / install cd
<lisac> okay
<UndiFineD> you should be able to recover grub, that was overwritten by windows installer
<lisac> how O.o
<UndiFineD> !recover
<ubot2> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<UndiFineD> !boot
<ubot2> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lisac> @_@;
<lisac> u're scaring me
<UndiFineD> no it is oftenly asked
<lisac> 1 sec ill boot onto the cd
<lisac> so um the site said to
<lisac> do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<lisac> but i get an error O.o
<UndiFineD> yes
<lisac> huh?
<UndiFineD> the /mnt/ needs to be replaces with your path
<UndiFineD> most likely /media/329437459020348023
<UndiFineD> or whatever the id of the device is
<lisac> im confused
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, aveilleux am i right ?
<lisac> what? O.o
<UndiFineD> also, it is not know if /dev/sda is correct
<UndiFineD> it points to the actual drive ubuntu is installed upon
<lisac> i think its right so far i dide
<UndiFineD> often it is /dev/sda
<lisac> fdsk -l
<lisac> then did mount/dev/sda1 /mnt
<lisac> but the step after throws an error
<lisac> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<lisac> /usr/sbin/grub-install: line 291: grub-mkdevicemap: command not found
<lisac> sed: can't read /mnt//boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<lisac> grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/mnt//boot/grub/device.map'
<UndiFineD> does /dev/sda1 hold your windows partition or your ubuntu partition
<lisac> sda1 holds the ubuntu partiton
<UndiFineD> ok that is odd for windows 7
<UndiFineD> it very much dislikes not being on the first partition
<lisac> oh -_-
<lisac> but windows is booting properly O.o
<UndiFineD> that is good
<UndiFineD> but /dev/sda1 is not alright
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: It doesn't matter what partition Windows is on, as long as it's in GRUB
<UndiFineD> <lisac> sed: can't read /mnt//boot/grub/device.map
<UndiFineD> it means the file is not there
<lisac> im going to hazard thats not very good
<UndiFineD> I am going to waste, 4 am
<UndiFineD> ls -Al /mnt
<lisac> o.o
<UndiFineD> see wht is on your /dev/sda1
<lisac> everything looks fine the boot folder is there  but not grub o.o
<lisac> :/
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<UndiFineD> all i have
<UndiFineD> now I must go to sleep
<UndiFineD> gn pedro3005
<pedro3005> hi UndiFineD
<lisac> O.o
<lisac> so um
<lisac> anybody still here? O.o
<old_keyboard> no
<lisac> :D
<pedro3005> nope
<lisac> so um refresher, im booted via usb with  "ultimate boot cd"
<lisac> and im trying to get grub 2 back so i can boot back into ubuntu
<lisac> so...
<lisac> any ideas? O.o
<lisac> @_@;
<lisac> -.-;
<lisac2> uggh nevermind
<lisac2> ill just reinstall the whole damn thing
<lisac2> yay /s
<lookin_for_MB> hi
<sagaci> hi
<r4y> is there a ubuntu audio channal?
<r4y> Sorry I know it should been:
<r4y> Is there an Ubuntu audio channel
<r4y> but I pronouce Ubuntu incorrect
<r4y> It's suppose to be oo-boon-too
<r4y> but I pronouce it as you-bun-ta
<r4y> so a ubuntu was on my mind as I typed
<r4y> I meant you-bun-tu
<r4y> oo-boon-too is Afrian meaning something like for the people I think off the top of my head
<r4y> OK, so for the reason I came here
<r4y> Is this installed? or Does it need to be installed with what I want to do?:
<r4y> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alsa_in.1.html
<r4y> I need to give detail about what I am trying to do
<r4y> I bought a usb cable called ligthsnake
<r4y> it is mono, not stereo
<r4y> I got it to work with my guitar finally
<r4y> I had read that I would need an amp to hook through through the lightsnake cable
<r4y> but I don't have what's needed to do that
<r4y> With the help nevyn I was able to get lightsnake working just now with my guitar by routing my guitar through my stereo system through the lightsnake cable into my computer
<r4y> thank you nevyn
<r4y> I am thinking about using the mic jack to use to hear the guitar while playing through the computer
<r4y> I haven't tried that yet though
<r4y> nevyn said I might need alsa_in and alsa_out to have 2 sound card working at the same time
<r4y> I have ideas I should text out first then I can tell him what happened
<r4y> anyways that is all I can think to say
<yisas_2011> Hello all, I am currently using ubuntu 9.10 Koala connected with a XGA video projector. I am facing some problems with the twinview: with a XGA connected in twinview configuration as  I cant visualize video on the projector. I get the player window but it only shows black content
<yisas_2011> please  help
<Fanshawe> I'm up a certain creek here. Ubuntu 10.10 delivers the error, "HD0, msdos1 read error" upon boot.
<MrChrisDruif> The what?
<Fanshawe> I have absolutely no idea what this means, or what to do with the following 'grub rescue' command prompt.
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: were you able to boot to Ubuntu before?
<yofel> hm... that sounds like grub can't read the partition table of the first HDD. I have no idea what would cause that though
<Fanshawe> MrChrisDruif: Yes. I should explain what happened. Ubuntu 10.10 is on my netbook. It was connected to an external HDD dock via USB. I switched the dock off and there was an immediate crash. The error appeared when I switched it back on.
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: Did you try booting with the external HDD dock attached / switched on?
<Fanshawe> Yeah. I even went into the BIOS to prioritise that drive, but I don't see how that would help. Ubuntu isn't installed there, it's on a native drive.
<Fanshawe> An SSD.
<MrChrisDruif> A netbook with a SSD? Good upgrade :)
<Fanshawe> I'm not even sure what this error means.
<Fanshawe> I assume it was something to do with disk space. It was so strange, an instant crash when a removable device was, well, removed.
<MrChrisDruif> Do you have a dualboot Fanshawe?
<Fanshawe> No, just Ubuntu 10.10.
<MrChrisDruif> GTG
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck Fanshawe
<Fanshawe> Thank you.
<jhanafrog> can you access the drive from a live cd?
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: Try searching google with your error, you might find some thread which solved your issue :)
<Fanshawe> Will do.
<Fanshawe> jhanafrog: I'll try the USB I installed Ubuntu from.
<jhanafrog> right, it's a netbook, no live cd, a live usb
<jhanafrog> i should just call it a live iso from now on
<jhanafrog> heh
<jhanafrog> good luck Fanshawe
<Fanshawe> Thanks
<Fanshawe> Good idea to run memtest?
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: How's it going? Dinner is postponed since it wasn't warm :P
<Fanshawe> Running memtest right now
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> I saw in one thread that reinstalling solved the problem, but that shouldn't be normal (even thou with most real problems I've got, I reinstall :P)
<jhanafrog> reinstalling solving the problem is quite mysterious
<jhanafrog> hopefully the hdd isn't going bad
<Fanshawe> That's my biggest worry, jhanafrog
<Fanshawe> So it boots from the Live CD perfectly. I'm going to try booting from the first disk with the Live CD still present.
<Fanshawe> No, grub rescue prompt again. How bizarre.
<Fanshawe> Perhaps I should just reinstall?
<Fanshawe> To be honest, though, I don't really appreciate system bricking errors with no explanation. Any ideas on what the problem was?
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: I never had this issue before, and I don't know of a fix to solve it. I'll keep looking thou
<jhanafrog> Fanshawe: what brand hdd?
<jhanafrog> 10.10, right?
<jhanafrog> i guess the problem is either in grub2, the kernel, not sure what else
<MrChrisDruif> Fanshawe: was the dock attached during installation?
<Fanshawe> ASUS-PHISON OB SSD?
<Fanshawe> and yeah, 10.10
<jhanafrog> hmmm, maybe there is something different with the firmware of that SSD
<Fanshawe> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/180460?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products
<Fanshawe> That's the dock, I was using an IDE drive with it
<Fanshawe> for storage, mainly, no system files on there as far as I'm aware
<jhanafrog> ignore me, just thinking out loud
<jhanafrog> i must misunderstand, i thought you were booting off the internal ssd
<MrChrisDruif> jhanafrog: Fanshawe is booting from the internal ssd
<Fanshawe> Yes. Hence the confusion when the crash occured. Made absolutely no sense to me.
<MrChrisDruif> However, Fanshawe had an immediate crash after turning the dock off
<Fanshawe> Right, I'm going to try booting from the live CD and reinstalling the grub
<Fanshawe> No dice.
<Fanshawe> I looked on my filesystem and the entire partition is 'unknown'.
<Fanshawe> I have no idea what to do here, other than to reinstall.
<MrChrisDruif> =-O
<MrChrisDruif> Got to eat now, but you can't apply a filesystem to it without installing?
<Fanshawe> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<Fanshawe> That's it, I think. Is this a hardware failure I'm looking at?
<momono> hi
<Fanshawe> Nothing worked yet. Can anybody confirm whether the disk is dead?
<kristian-aalborg> it is
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<Fanshawe> Really? My laptop bricked, just like that?
<jhanafrog> Fanshawe: sorry, i had to plant some dill
<jhanafrog> if you couldn't access the hdd from the livecd, or partition, then reinstalling is all i can think of
<jhanafrog> would OS did the asus come with?
<jhanafrog> can you compare kernel versions?
<Fanshawe> The OS was originally an XP machine, but it was completely wiped and loaded with Eeebuntu (or something like that), which I then replaced with Ubuntu.
<Fanshawe> 10.04 then 10.10.
<Fanshawe> Might have to help me with the kernel.
<Fanshawe> Alright, I'm running memtest again.
<Fanshawe> And I'm letting it finish.
<jhanafrog> i think memtest is for testing ram
<jhanafrog> sorry, i had to fill up my bowl Fanshawe
<Fanshawe> oh. Then what can I do?
<jhanafrog> you can try running fsck from a terminal
<jhanafrog> let me see if i have the code for it
<jhanafrog> ah, even easier Fanshawe
<jhanafrog> run "disk utility" from system > adminstration > disk utility
<Fanshawe> Yes
<jhanafrog> then click "check filesystem"
<Fanshawe> okay, I'll boot the livecd again now
<jhanafrog> ok, good luck
<Fanshawe> All it returned was, "File system NOT clean."
<Fanshawe> jhanafrog: what does that mean?
<jhanafrog> wow, that was fast.  i guess it found errors.
<jhanafrog> you should run it again, it should attempt to repair the filesystem
<Fanshawe> All that happens is that message appears. There's a spinning icon in the background, but I'm not sure whether it's doing anything.
<jhanafrog> i dunno, i've never run fsck from the disk utility
<jhanafrog> you can try from the command line
<jhanafrog> let me see if i can find the command
<Fanshawe> It says the device is busy.
<jhanafrog> you can read the man page, man fsck
<jhanafrog> you're in a live cd and it said it was busy?  you may have to close the "disk utility" app
<Fanshawe> It's closed. Same result.
<Fanshawe> rebooting and trying again...
<jhanafrog> did you mount the file system?
<jhanafrog> you're in a livecd right?
<jhanafrog> ah, i think the livecd mounts it, you'll have to umount it first
<jhanafrog> there is an "unmount volume" button in the "disk utility" program
<Fanshawe> Wow.
<Fanshawe> Okay, that's really strange.
<Fanshawe> Disk utility now says that my disk is free.
<Fanshawe> Nothing on it.
<Fanshawe> I tried to format it earlier but it didn't work.
<Fanshawe> All I can think, is, the drive has now completely failed?
<jhanafrog> did you try running fsck to see what it would say?
<Fanshawe> Output follows:
<Fanshawe> http://pastebin.com/gjw7uQB9
<Fanshawe> jhanafrog: still can't install anything on it, no matter what's happened
<jhanafrog> i don't know, there may be more options that you can use in fsck Fanshawe
<jhanafrog> i'm trying to brush up on it
<Fanshawe> Cool. Thank you.
<jhanafrog> i've used it before, but i didn't save the command :(
<jhanafrog> i have this saved:  sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<jhanafrog> but i don't know if that will work from a livecd
<jhanafrog> it shouldn't make a difference though :|
<jhanafrog> oh, yeah, /dev/sda won't work.  there should be /dev/sda1
<jhanafrog> or /dev/sda*, if there aren't, then yeah, you need to repartition and format the drive
<jhanafrog> so i guess reinstall
<Fanshawe> There used to be an sda1, not the partition is gone
<jhanafrog> weird
<jhanafrog> i dunno what happened.  well, reinstall, and if you can get the kernel from the eeepc linux that was installed
<jhanafrog> so that if it happens again we can compare
<Fanshawe> Maybe I could try installing the eeebuntu?
<jhanafrog> yeah, why not.  whatever works that is foss.  of course, i'd rather get you up with UNR if we can.  it may be prettier, and i don't know if eeepc has repositories set up
<jhanafrog> where are you located Fanshawe?
<jhanafrog> there may be a LUG or UUG (LoCo) in your area to get synced up with
<Fanshawe> http://pastebin.com/jCFPeDdv
<Fanshawe> fsck on sda1 ^
<Fanshawe> Located? UK.
<jhanafrog> check out #ubuntu-uk Fanshawe
<Fanshawe> Will do, thanks, jhanafrog.
<jhanafrog> how did you run that one Fanshawe?
<jhanafrog> when i ran a file system check on my "pen drive" from "disk utility" i got "file system is clean"
<jhanafrog> you know, considering it's an ssd it is probably better to reinstall to avoid needless writes to the disk (assuming fsck writes, i don't know)
<jhanafrog> and if there isn't data you're retrieving...just reformat
<jhanafrog> see if the problem happens again
<jhanafrog> ah, ignore me, you're getting help in #ubuntu-uk
<jhanafrog> cool!
<Fanshawe> No, no, thanks, jhanafrog.
<Fanshawe> I am going to try for a full reformat.
<jhanafrog> i'm in there too if you want to talk there :)
<Fanshawe> Cool, alright.
<LukasB> Good morning! What is the command to check the available versions of software for an upgrade?
<bioterror>  sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> sudo apt-get upgrade
<LukasB> bioterror: Cheers, bioterror but I think for that command I need the name of the version I want to get, do I? I am looking for the command that is listing the available versions... But I give it a try
<MrChrisDruif> A listing of the available versions?
<bioterror> it will list and ask if you want to upgrade ;)
<LukasB> hmm...
<LukasB> so what do I have to type in to get firefox 4... doesnt work as expected...
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: You'd need to add an PPA
<bioterror> you need to install mozilla's daily-beta ppa
<LukasB> what?
<bioterror> or add
<bioterror> yeah
<LukasB> oh
<MrChrisDruif> Wasn't it this one bioterror? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<bioterror> yes
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: type in terminal "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<MrChrisDruif> Or copy-paste :P
<LukasB> now we all know, I am a newbie... Prop thats why in ubuntu-beginners... But anyway, thank you very much. I do as you say MrChrisDruif
<LukasB> :D
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: I didn't mean to offend you :)
<LukasB> I know!
<LukasB> Its all good! Just wanted to make a little joke..
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: Here's how it works; Ubuntu has software in it's repositories and only does security updates to them during a release. If you want from a certain software updated outside of the releases, you need to add Personal Package Archives or PPA's, like FireFox4. And it's alright, I just thought you were serious, hence the apology :D
<LukasB> Ah thank you! You know, I use ubuntu for two weeks now and started to work on websites for some reason 7 months ago (drupal) and I am so amazed by this open-source movement and all the great support you get from lovely people!!!But I really rely on you guys...
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: We all started one day, we've been where you are now and help those in need :)
<LukasB> It's just awesome! I am happy to help other people as well, but rather in drupal where I already know something and its just nice how it works!
<LukasB> Do you know url hunter?
<LukasB> probablyinteractive.com/url-hunter
<MrChrisDruif> No, I do not I'm afraid :)
<LukasB> www.probablyinteractive.com/url-hunter
<LukasB> have a look, very creative
<LukasB> ah okay, my terminal stopped working by now... what shall i do?
<MrChrisDruif> Your terminal stopped working? :-/
<MrChrisDruif> It's funny btw that game
<LukasB> I think its finished...
<LukasB> I restarted firefox
<LukasB> It is Namoroka now?
<MrChrisDruif> I thought as much :)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know...check the About section I would say :P
<LukasB> Yeah it says Namoroka. version 3.6.17pre Mozilla Firefox for Ubuntu canonical - 1.0
<LukasB> there is no fox around the globe anymore... just the globe... is that right?
<jhanafrog> i thought you wanted ff 4.0?
<LukasB> yes i did
<MrChrisDruif> He does jhanafrog
<LukasB> just typed in what you wrote down :P was I supposed to add something?
<jhanafrog> this might help:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<jhanafrog> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<jhanafrog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<jhanafrog> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LukasB> before i put in ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<LukasB> and update/upgrade
<LukasB> I leave chatzilla to restart firefox... will be back soon
<LukasB> I am back. With firefox 4.0 this time... thank you very much!
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome LukasB :)
<jhanafrog> where are you located LukasB?  you should try and sync up with your LoCo
<LukasB> What do you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> Like are you in USA, England, Holland
<LukasB> I am in New Zealand at the moment...
<MrChrisDruif> jhanafrog tries to motivate you to start helping with your Local Community :)
<LukasB> aah :D sync up with LoCo means to meet some people?
<MrChrisDruif> Well...first meet up on IRC and forum etc. when there are events you could meet some members of the LoCo
<jhanafrog> it's more fun working with other people in a group
<MrChrisDruif> jhanafrog: Like UBT ;)
<jhanafrog> MrChrisDruif: kind of, UBT isn't in person
<jhanafrog> LukasB:  #ubuntu-nz
<MrChrisDruif> jhanafrog: UBT is like a LoCo ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But then globally :P
<LukasB> what is ubt?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Beginners Team :)
<MrChrisDruif> It's the team devoted to help everyone who wants to help in the community to get started
<jhanafrog> a global LoCo, that's paradoxical :)
<LukasB> ah ;) so where are you guys located?
<MrChrisDruif> I'm from Holland
<jhanafrog> i love paradoxes
<jhanafrog> u.s. here, california
<jhanafrog> correction, love and hate
<LukasB> Holland is cool :) I have been there quite often, as I am German... I like your cities... But I have not been to the US yet, I am sorry...
<MrChrisDruif> California, how's the weather there?
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, your German :)
<LukasB> Yeah I do a volunteer service down here..
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<LukasB> Where about are you from in NL?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoetermeer :P
<MrChrisDruif> LukasB: About the UBT; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<LukasB> You see, I have been to the campground in Wassenaar last summer. Duindigt...
<LukasB> Thanks for that link, I check you link out, later...
<LukasB> I got to do some garden work now ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, good luck with the garden :)
<LukasB> Thank you very much! See you later!
<LukasB> jhanafrog: See you later jhanafrog!
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome LukasB :)
<jhanafrog> Luk later dude
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-19
<edlik> I am trying to install gimp 2.7.5 on 11.10 and I am having a problem getting past some issues. Trying to install 2.7.5, can someone help me resolve this issue. http://pastebin.com/ChNp5ndw
<JoseeAntonioR> edlik: Try with sudo apt-get -f install
<edlik> same problem....The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<edlik>  gimp : Depends: libgimp2.0 (>= 2.7.5) but it is not going to be installed
<edlik>         Depends: libgimp2.0 (<= 2.7.5-z) but it is not going to be installed
<edlik> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<philipballew> edlik, what version of ubuntu you runnin?
<edlik> 11.10
<philipballew> hum. i assume you already know about the ppa?
<edlik> yes
<philipballew> i saw this type question on askubuntu a while ago
<edlik> i installed all ppa from matthaeus
<WilsonBradley> Trying to figure out how to turn off Firewall in Ubuntu , to see if that is the problem..
<dsenator> hi all, cant get permission to root my android after saving the 51- files
<dsenator> any help?
<WilsonBradley> I think you need to add a chmod 57 (don't remeber exactly) to the folder/file
<dsenator> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules': Operation not permitted
<dsenator> thats what i did as per instruction online here https://github.com/GalaxyICS/android/wiki/How-to-install-ADB-(Android-Debug-Bridge)-on-Linux
<dsenator> williammanda,
<dsenator> WilsonBradley,
<WilsonBradley> Trying to use Deluge . I have UpnP enabled on Router and Deluge, but still getting a Red! when clicking-check Port.. Is this normal behavior in Deluge?
<WilsonBradley> Are you SSH Telnetting into you Android?
<WilsonBradley> your
<dsenator> i want to remove some pre installed apps
<dsenator> like the CAIVS.APK etc
<dsenator> WilsonBradley,
<dsenator> ???
<WilsonBradley> ?
<WilsonBradley> yes
<WilsonBradley> You need write permissions in that folder
<WilsonBradley> I asked you a question
<dsenator> yeah
<dsenator> i answered
<dsenator> WilsonBradley, you asked if Are you SSH Telnetting into my Android?
<dsenator> I cant say i understand what telnetting means but what  want to do is remove some preinstalled apps
<dsenator> thanks all, ii forgot this was beginners like  me
<aluex> hi guys,i met a problem. My GTK theme doesn't work.
<aluex> Would anybody help me? Thanks in advance.
<s-fox> Hello.
<edlik> Im trying to install gimp 2.7.5 but apparently I am holding broken pakages, can someone help me fix this?  http://pastebin.com/ChNp5ndw
<DiegoTc> ./ join #ubuntu-hn
<geirha> edlik: what does   apt-cache policy gimp   say?
<geirha> I seem to remember there was a gimp ppa that had packaged gimp a little bit different than in the main repositories.
<geirha> To install it, you had to remove the old gimp package, including libgimp* first, then install the new gimp.
<edlik> geirha:  http://pastebin.com/0XQVNa3R
<geirha> Right, so try  sudo apt-get remove gimp libgimp2.0
<geirha> Then sudo apt-get install gimp
<philinux> edlik: does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/113870/help-installing-gimp-2-7-5-on-ubuntu-11-10
<edlik> philinux: that looks promising, I will give it a try, thanks
<glune> hi all
<s-fox> Hello glune , how are you?
<glune> Does any person know i is if 10.04.4 avialable for download is kept current as to security updates or will i need to update rgiht after install?
<holstein> glune: i would expect updates
<holstein> updates are released more often that point revs are upgraded for sure
<holstein> how many? depends.. are they important? i wouldnt lose sleep over them if i didnt apply them all, but ideally, you are up to date on things like flash and the kernel
<glune> ok thanks...
<glune> also..........having hard time sending crash reports
<glune> Thanks again holstein
<s-fox> Going running, goodbye
<earthling_> Anyone know how to change default browser?
<earthling_> I wanted to set chromium for update manager links
<jalcine> earthling_: You should be able to set Chromium as the default web browser in its preferences.
<earthling_> I'll check
<earthling_> I can't find that
<jalcine> Hmm, not under Tools -> Preferences?
<earthling_> oh yes I see default, I just wanted it for update manager, hmm
<earthling_> how do I change it back to firefox if I don't like it?
<jalcine> I think then you'd set that in Firefox.
<jalcine> I don't know of a front-end in Gnome that permitted that.
<jalcine> I only noticed that you'd have to manually select that.
<jalcine> GNOME 3.2 has that setting in its Control Center, though.
<earthling_> I think I have older version of gnome
<earthling_> I guess I could undo the setting on chromium
<earthling_> guess I can't heh
<earthling_> no option for unduing
<jalcine> Yeah, you'd have to go into another browser and select it as default :/
<earthling_> actually it still goes to Epiphany
<earthling_> in update manager
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-20
<Zeb> so, i think i like the default ubuntu unity more than kubuntu
<Zeb> once you get compiz config and tweak
<Zeb>  trying to make the transition to ubuntu... how can i migrate my outlook pst files from windows into Thunderbird?
<Zeb> can't figure it out
<Zeb> i did sudo apt-get install readpst, and then readpst -r blah.pst, and it converted it, but it still wont open or import into thunderbird
<JoseeAntonioR> Zeb: Let me check out if I have anything over here :)
<holstein> Zeb: i would install thuderbird on windows, when promted, import from outlook, then copy what is needed from windows's thunderbird
<Zeb> holstein, that crossed my mind
<holstein> Zeb: it literally wont hurt to try it
<Zeb> holstein, i suppose its either import in a windows environment or import in a linux environment... any import process will still have to take place somewhere
<holstein> i thin the windows one works still thats what i did when i left mail clients behind
<Zeb> i hate gmail
<Zeb> on the web
<Zeb> otherwise i'd just do web-based
<holstein> i hate clients... i hate backing them up, and migrating and upgrading... syncing
<Zeb> if i install thunderbird on my windows boot, and import the pst to thunderbird... can i then just use the same thunderbird file from within my ubuntu boot?
<Zeb> thus having a synced client regardless of which OS i boot to?
<holstein> Zeb: i wouldnt expect that to work
<holstein> i just migrated to linux by that method
<Zeb> ok well im gonna give it a whirl... back in a bit
<holstein> Zeb: if you keep backups of that directory, you can try it
<holstein> in theory, you just trash the config in windows and linux and restore the one you are about to get
<Zeb> :-/
<Zeb> still wont let me Import Everything
<Zeb> have to do each one individually, and settings doesnt work
<Zeb> but it looks like mail at least is chugging along
<holstein> i dont think you'll find a better option
<WilsonBradley> Hi, I was hoping to get some help with Annoying system crashes.  I am new to not well versed in troubleshooting Ubuntu (Yet..;-) For starters Im getting [System program problem detected] often. What log file do I look through for error? Will it say error in the log , using keyword find? Thanks
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have a problem
<asterismo> does anybody uses xfce?
<JoseeAntonioR> asterismo: Tell us the problem :)
<asterismo> the directory menu applet
<asterismo> worked well with thunar file manager
<asterismo> but i changed it to nautilus
<asterismo> as the default file manager
<asterismo> but the directory menu opens nautilus always in home folder no matter what folder i select to open
<asterismo> any ideas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm, can you give me a second to check, please?
<asterismo> yeah sure!
<JoseeAntonioR> asterismo: Can't seem to find a common bug. The home folder opens every time you click on a folder, or it's a link?
<JoseeAntonioR> asterismo: I'm sorry, but I have to leave now. One of my mates will help you.
<asterismo> ok thanks anyway
<asterismo> the thing is that menu directory allows you to browse folders and then open them, or open a terminal
<asterismo> well
<asterismo> when i browse a folder inside my home... and click open folder
<asterismo> nautilus (i set nautilus as default file manager in xubuntu) opens always in my home, not the folder i selected
<asterismo> and that is making the whole applet useless
<asterismo> does anybody has any idea?
<asterismo> i think i found the problem
<asterismo> the problem is that i installed nautilus and it is not in the list of preferred applications
<asterismo> in xfce settings menu
<asterismo> is that a bug?
<asterismo> why XFCE settings do not recognizes nautilus as another file manager other than Thunar?
<philipballew> asterismo, you can probably configure that. did you google?
<asterismo> yes but i cannot find nothing
<asterismo> all howtos say
<asterismo> go to preferred applications
<asterismo> scroll down the list and select nautilus
<asterismo> and i installed nautilus
<asterismo> but it is not in the list
<asterismo> i can write the command for nautilus (that is simply nautilus)
<asterismo> but that makes directory menu plugin not to work
<philipballew> do it manually then I guess
<asterismo> manually what
<philipballew> set it as the prefered app
<asterismo> yes, but the directory plugin does not work
<philipballew> hum, well i have never run xfce,
<kcaze> I'm running Ubuntu on a Macbook and it seems to me that the maximum brightness for my backlight is lower than that of the brightness in Mac OS X.
<kcaze> I've searched and found that you can change the brightness by editing the brightness file in /sys/class/backlight/mbp_backlight
<kcaze> and was wondering if there's any danger in setting the brightness to past the maximum brightness?
<aluex> hi guys,i met a problem. My GTK theme doesn't work. Would anybody please help me? Thanks in advance.
<aluex> When I change the gtk theme in the 'Appearance' dialog, it does not make a difference.
<aluex> And now my buttons, textboxes and others remain the simple style.
<nothingspecial> are you using ubuntu 11.10 aluex
<aluex> yes, nothingspecial
<aluex> i updated my system yesterday
<nothingspecial> try installing the gnome-tweak-tool and using it to change your theme
<aluex> i did, and it doesn't work either./
<nothingspecial> ah
<aluex> : <
<nothingspecial> are you using a custom theme?
<aluex> no, it appears now "very simlpe"
<aluex> like Win 95
<aluex> : P
<nothingspecial> hi MGnTL
<nothingspecial> aluex, has a theme problem
<aluex> ehm.
<MGnTL> hi. :)
<aluex> hello , MGnTL
<MGnTL> hey. What's the problem?
<aluex> eh, i just cannot change my gtk theme
<MGnTL> what release of ubuntu?
<aluex> it is 11.10
<MGnTL> okay, how are you trying to change it?
<aluex> first, i tried to change it in 'System settings' -> Appearance
<aluex> and i failed
<aluex> later i searched online and installed gnome-tweak-tool
<aluex> and it doesn't work either.
<MGnTL> okay. have you logged in and out since?
<aluex> yes.
<MGnTL> can you change between the default ambiance and radiance ones?
<aluex> No, it just makes no difference when i select them.
<MGnTL> just a minute while I install gnome-tweka on this machine. :)
<aluex> and it now appears like win95
<aluex> okay
<MGnTL> sorry; I have no idea. Very odd indeed. I shall look up how to do it via dconf or similiar; you might be best making an account on the Ubuntu Forums and asking there.
<aluex> all right, thank you . :)
<MGnTL> sorry I couldn't help. Stick around, someone else might be able to help. :)
<aluex> ehm. then i gonna log off , bye~
<aluex> bye, nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> cya aluex
<MGnTL> bye aluex.
<s-fox> Hello o/
<MGnTL> hi s-fox.
<s-fox> Hello MGnTL ^_^
<MGnTL> I'll stick to the other room. :)
<asterismo> is somebody running virtualbox? with Windows XP guests?
<asterismo> i lost 3D acceleration in Windows guests after some upgrades in Ubuntu Precise beta 1
<asterismo> i think something involving ATI propietary drivers
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-21
<asterismo> anyone?
<Zeb> noob question: when i dont touch my computer for like 10 seconds, it goes dim. how do i increase this?
<Shadow__X> hello everyone, I am having issues with the sky2 driver in ubuntu. For months it has worked without an issue and after a reboot now its having issues negotiating gigabyte speeds and at times working with the network. I already tried swapping ethernet cables with known good cables (using cables i made and premade bought cables). It is connected to a gigabyte switch any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
<Shadow__X> ethernet is marvell 88e8056
<orionsonofneptun> anyone home
<julez_> hey, i'm using ubuntu 11.10 and i want to install the dust theme. i just extract the archive in ~/.themes, but i can't find it in the appearance section in the system configuration. what do i have to do?
<nothingspecial> It might help if you install gnome-tweak-tool julez_
<julez_> i did, but i can't choose the theme there, too. i just tried it with another theme, "malys-unisex", which worked...
<julez_> i just can choose the dust window theme, not the gtk+ theme
<nothingspecial> not sure I'm afraid julez_
<nothingspecial> where did you get the theme from?
<julez_> https://launchpad.net/dusttheme/0.5/0.5.0
<nothingspecial> It doesn't appear to be compatible with gtk3 julez_
<julez_> :( okay, then i have to search another theme... thank you
<nothingspecial> it is in the package gnome-themes-ubuntu but again, only the window theme, not the gtk one
<s-fox> Hello.
<Fed> I took out the hard drive from my 1005ha and installed ubuntu on it using my mac and usb-sata connector. After I installed it through my mac i put the drive back into the laptop and went to boot it. The power went on and the lights on the bottom light up. But the screen stayed black. There was no sound coming from it besides the fan spinning. I took it apart and rechecked all the connections, still nothing. What could be a cause for thi
<skywalker91> can any one here help me
<JackyAlcine> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skywalker91> I've installed Ubuntu as a dual boot alongside windows but after restart pc goes directly to windows i was a advised to change boot order but nothing happens
<skywalker91> i was off have anyone said anything related to my proplem
<holstein> skywalker91: you see a boot loader screen? a list of operating systems at boot?... windows, ubuntu... etc?
<Fyodorovna> skywalker91, did you install ubuntu from windows or from a booted cd or usb flash
<skywalker91> from a boot cd
<philipballew_> like this skywalker91 http://beconfused.com/media/2008/02/Booting-up-to-Windows-Vista-or-Ubuntu-using-GRUB.jpg
<philipballew_> do you see this when you turn on the machine
<philipballew_> and if so, what os's are on yours?
<philipballew_> !grub2
<ubot2`> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<skywalker91> i don't see anything like this i go directly to Windows 7 starting screen
<philipballew_> how do you know you installed ubuntu?
<dsenator>  hi all, I need to find the equivalent of some excel tools in libre office calc, i need Developer where I can use the Spin function
<dsenator> also need Evolver tool too
<dsenator> whats their ubuntu tools
<philipballew_> dsenator, if nobody here knows see if libre office has an irc channel as well
<skywalker91> after i started live CD i went through regular install steps and after it finished a message went told me that installing was done and i need to restart machine
<dsenator> philipballew, OH OK
<philipballew_> okay. so boot back into your live cd and show m the output of sudo sfisk -l on like pastebin or something
<philipballew_> of wait
<philipballew_> sudo fdisk -l on like pastebin or something
<skywalker91> ok
<dsenator> philipballew, how do i check into the libre office irc channel
 * philipballew_ shouldnt eat and type
<philipballew_> dsenator, they probably have a irc channel somewhere
<jalcine> #libreoffice?
<philipballew_> dsenator, do that
<Sidewinder1> If it's libreoffice it's probably on Freenode.
<philipballew_> it is, i looked
<dsenator> Sidewinder1,  thanks
<Sidewinder1> :)
<dsenator_> I am not quitting yet
<Sidewinder1> dsenator, Just stick with it; I'm reasonably certain you'll be able to do what you wish. About the only areas that I'm aware of that can cause problems is some games and Autocad.
<dsenator> I still cant get the help needed, the libreoffice irc is not responding or maybe I did not find the correct one
<philipballew_> dsenator, id wait a while.
<philipballew_> you can also try a fourm or askubuntu
<Sidewinder1> dsenator, It sometimes takes a little longer but you could also try: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Sidewinder1> philipballew, You were quicker..
 * philipballew_ hugs Sidewinder1 
<Zeb> how do i change the settings for the MessagingMenu?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-22
<paul_> Hi all- In windows to find a exe file i would R click the icon hit property and then click find target - Is there a way to do that in 11.10
<JoseeAntonioR> paul_: What are you trying to find, exactlu?
<paul_> Im just trying to find a ez way to find the file that starts a program
<paul_> to use "run as root" on it
<JoseeAntonioR> paul_: May I ask in which folder is it, and what's the name of the file that starts the program?
<paul_> Lets see if I can explain this better
<paul_> I wanted to start QWBFS Manager is sudo mode or root (not sure what it is realy called) so I did a search for file with qwbfs in the file name then I just kept clicking the files untill i clicked the one that started the program.
<paul_> I was just wundering if there is a ez way to find the file that starts a program from the desktop icon...Like in windows
<JoseeAntonioR> paul_: You should do this in a terminal "sudo /path/to/file/filename.extension"
<paul_> I am never sure what the path to file is..
<paul_> or the files name for that matter
<paul_> This is in general not just for that program
<JoseeAntonioR> paul_: Yes, it is in general, when you have an excecutable file, and want to run it as root.
<paul_> ok thanks 4 your time
<asterismo> hi people
<jalcine_> o/
<asterismo> is there any way to encrypt my home directory after installing ubuntu?
<asterismo> in a way that it decryptr it as i login?
<jalcine_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<jalcine_> That should be helpful.
<asterismo> thanks
<jalcine_> No problem.
<jalcine_> I think I might do it myself :)
<smeag0l> hello everybody
<jalcine> o/
<sazawal> ubuntu downgraded some of my packages
<sazawal> how to upgrade them again
<sazawal> anyone, help?
<sazawal> anyone here to help?
<Sidewinder1> sazawal, After waiting 5 - 10 minutes here it is permissible to ask in #ubuntu and not really be considered cross-posting, I think.
<Sidewinder1> Oops, you're already there, sorry.
<sazawal> ha ha
<airplanesimen> hello guys :D
<airplanesimen> how can i configure grub-background image?
<airplanesimen> if anyone here
 * airplanesimen is waiting
<airplanesimen> hi
<airplanesimen> hi? anyone who can help me here?
<asterismo> hey guys
<asterismo> i'm starting to read about programming
<asterismo> my idea is to reach the level of making small applications
<asterismo> what language should i learn deeply? and what toolkit?
<stlsaint> asterismo: not a specific language retired
<asterismo> stlsaint > C++, Java, Python
<asterismo> GTK, QT
<stlsaint> asterismo: if you want to choose a "easier" language, python is the a good choice
<cm-t> hi, i am looking for specs of OneConf, if possible for 12.10 (Iam making a workgroup at school but we need a road); but I am not sure to search well
<edlik> I lost video in firefox after update, I purged gnash, reinstalled adobe flash, restarted firefox and still nothing.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-23
<philipballew_> Hey! I think my laptop has bluetooth. but lspci or ls anything actually does not show it. What would be a good idea to do next to look for it and get the kernel to know what to do?
<jemoh> Hey everyone, am using ubuntu 10.10 and soon its goin to be obselete because its not being supported anymore how do I switch to 12.04
<holstein> jemoh: you can always just back up your data, obtain a 12.04 installation disc, and install
<holstein> you can upgrade, but that'll take a while.. you need to go 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10.to 12.04... i prefer fresh installs personally
<jemoh> Ok. and is the 12.04 stable ?
<holstein> jemoh: 12.04 is not final yet...
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<geirha> If you were running 10.04 instead, you could've upgraded to 12.04 when it's ready.
<holstein> also, #ubuntu+1 ...as for its stability, i cant refer to it as "stable" since its still in development
<jemoh> ok thanx guyz
<geirha> You should really only install it now if you want to help by detecting and reporting bugs.
 * Sidewinder1 On 10.04 but am scared to death of Unity. :(
<Sidewinder1> Like me, my machine is old, old. 'Tis a Dell Dimension 4550. 1 GB ram, upgraded Video card, I believe 512 MB video ram. Not sure if Unity will even run on it and can't afford a new machine.
<geirha> Well, if it doesn't, just switch to xfce or lxde
<Sidewinder1> Is there some sort of fall-back option in 12.04?
<Sidewinder1> geirha, Yes, I may have to.
<holstein> Sidewinder1: dont be scared :) ...maybe XFCE is for you
<jemoh> Hi anyone who knows how to run a ZTE MMC modem and linux please help with the installation procedure
<Sidewinder1> Yes, I've been looking at XFCE; it's probably what I'll do in 2013 when Lucid is EOL.
<kristian-aalborg> hi guys
<kristian-aalborg> I got an old printer, a Canon LBP-800
<nothingspecial> hi wildmanne39
<nothingspecial> :)
<wildmanne39> hi
<nlsthzn> ho
<nothingspecial> :)
<brecar921> hello?
<brecar921> anyone there?
<jalcine> !ask
<ubot2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-24
<brecar921> how do I get to hardware drivers in 11.10?
<jalcine> brecar921: what kind of drivers?
<jalcine> !jockey
<ubot2`> Factoid 'jockey' not found
<brecar921> wireless adapter
<jalcine> I meant to say, drivers for what kind of hardware?
<brecar921> for a netgear wireless adapter
<jalcine> Hmm, you know the device name? Like rt3920?
<brecar921> On this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNR0Wvg1k5I  the guy shows how to set up a NetGear wireless adapter using a driver by Broadcom ( bcmwl-kernel-source) which I have installed but it does not self-activate like it does for the guy in the video.  he started to go to preferences > hardware drivers when it looked like it was not going to work.  Since mine is not working I want to try that but it looks like he is
<brecar921> the device name is WNA3100
<brecar921> still here
<brecar921> jalcine: any ideas?
<jalcine> No, I'm sorry, I was actually checking if there were sources for your drivers, but I'm not sure if there is.
<brecar921> according to the guy in the video, the broadcom drivers work just fine.
<brecar921> how do I get to hardware drivers in 11.10?
<jalcine> Jockey should install drivers for you.
<jalcine> BUT there is a solution.
<jalcine> Do you have drivers for the application for Windows?
<jalcine> !ndiswrapper
<ubot2`> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jalcine> !info ndiswrapper
 * jalcine thinks that's the package name.
<jalcine> Yes, I think that link would have it.
<brecar921> yes, i have the cd
<jalcine> But you can use drivers for Windows designed for wireless drivers using NDIS.
<brecar921> i read on some sites that often times that performs poorly.  i would rather try it the way the guy did it in the video
<brecar921> in the video the guy went to preferences > hardware drivers.....why can I just do that in 11.10??
<jalcine> I'm not sure, and NDIS hasn't failed me when I needed drivers.
<jalcine> The only deficit might be that it runs the device as generically as possible, so eccentric/special features of the device might not be available.
<jalcine> It's an option known to work and is supported.
<brecar921> I do not need any of the eccentric features
<jalcine> Chances are that that guy in the video is running an older version of Ubuntu.
<brecar921> yea, that is what i said at the very beginning...
<jalcine> (couldn't view it b/c his 'net connection is like 80Kb/s)
<brecar921> oh, sorry
<brecar921> hmmm
<brecar921> how do i get to ndis?
<jalcine> Install ndisgtk on your system.
<jalcine> The application should become visible after installing within Dash.
<brecar921> OK,  i will try it out
<brecar921> new question
<brecar921> somehow i set my keyboard up so that the single and double quote marks do not work properly
 * jalcine readies himself :)
<brecar921> how can I reset?
<brecar921> :)
<jalcine> Hm, that's out of my domain of knowledge. :$
<jalcine> Sounds like a Keyboard Layout issue, though.
<brecar921> allright, i will work on that later
<brecar921> new question
<brecar921> ready?
<jalcine> Heh, keep them coming
<brecar921> i tried to enable the firewall and it would not accept the rule that i set up; now, any new web connection I try to establish does not work.  I went back and disabled the firewall - at least it that is what it looked like I did....the streaming music I have going and this chat does not work, but any new connections still do not work.  how to fix?
<brecar921> sorry, meant to say:  the streaming music I have going and this chat DOES work
<jalcine> Hmm, when it comes to firewalls, iptables and that jazz, you can def. count me out.
<jalcine> But if you know the ports and are familiar with ufw, then I think gufw would be decent for you.
<jalcine> !gufw
<ubot2`> Factoid 'gufw' not found
<jalcine> ಠ_ಠ
<jalcine> !ufw
<ubot2`> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<brecar921> fixed the keyboard AND the firewall...
<jalcine> brecar921: Good job!
<brecar921> OK, now I am trying to install the netgear wireless driver from the CD using ndisgtk
<brecar921> i clicked on install new driver, the browse window comes up, the CD for WNA3100 (the wireless device) shows along with other options; I select the WNA3100 then it shows multiple files and folders on the CD.  Do I just select the one ending in .inf (autorun) or .ini (setup) ?
<jalcine> .ini
<brecar921> I got: "not a valid driver .inf file"
<jalcine> then I'm guessing the .inf :P
<brecar921> OK, then it tells me 'driver is already installed'   is there a way to verify?
<jalcine> Is the device plugged in?
<jalcine> And I believe that if you check the output of either "ifconfig" or "iwconfig" (the latter specifically tailored for wireless devices), you should see a device with its driver name
<brecar921> i closed out of the the 'windows wireless drivers' and opened it back up again and it says 'autorun invalid driver'
<brecar921> jalcine- are you there?
<fraodir> Hello there?!
<dstar> Hi all
<dstar> I am kinda new to linux
<dstar> I am running lxde is there a way to keep monitor settings
<holstein> keep?.. i use arandr
<dstar> I keep having a problem with apps opening with small front
<rakesh> hii anyone there
<rakesh> hii
<dstar> what is the best light weight browser with flash support for linux
<jalcine> dstar: Flash support typically is independent of the browser so even if the client's light, the plug-in could slow it down.
<dstar> thanks jalcine
<jalcine> That said, I'd point you in the direction of Firefox or Chromium
<dstar> I have chromium installed
 * jalcine remembers.
<jalcine> You might need the PPAPI plug-in or use Canonical's imported plugin.
<jalcine> Have to install "flashplugin-installer"
<dstar> it has flash on this browser
<dstar> wanted to test an other browser with flash
<dstar> I am running a very low end system and video sticks with chromium
<dstar> but audio is perfect
<jalcine> Hmm.
<dstar> please remember I am a noob at linux
<jalcine> Personally, I haven't experimented that far.
<jalcine> But installing and toying with apps isn't difficult :)
<jalcine> Try Firefox or Midori (a Gnome based web browser)
<dstar> do u know the terminal name for firefox?
<dstar> command?
<jalcine> It's just "firefox" :)
<jalcine> If you have it installed, it'd run
<jalcine> Otherwise a quick and easy "sudo apt-get install firefox" would get it.
<philipballew> dstar, chrome is good?
<philipballew> nice...
<Fanshawe> Guys: PiTiVi (the video editing software) has no codecs. I can't import anything to it, and upon a search for packages that have the codecs, nothing appears.
<Fanshawe> What's going on?
<nothingspecial> Hi Fanshawe
<nothingspecial> did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fanshawe> Ah, hey nothingspecial.
<nothingspecial> that package has most of the codecs for everything
<Fanshawe> I'll take a look, thank you
<infest> would anyone here know why the sudo dd command is not found when i try to install ubuntu on a usb stick for my macbook?
<infest> i am using terminal from my external drive with the install disk on it
<infest> would it be because i'm not using os x that that command does not exist?
<infest> i am using snow leopard install disk if that's petinent
<infest> pertinent*
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-25
<edlik> MY CD/DVD player doesnt show up when I put in a disc, it spins up with the light on but then stops and ...nothing. How do i check this and get it to work? Im using 11.10
<joe_china> hi
<joe_china> anyone can help me with following Q? I have netbook ACER ASPIRE ONE D270, whose CPU is N2600 and graphic chip is GMA3600, netbook performs not well, i adoubt drivers are not installed correctly, and i checked lspci-v, where a bunch of info mess me up.. can someone tell how can i clarify if drivers are intall right or not?
<nlsthzn> 6 minutes...
<benonsoftware> nlsthzn: Until?
<nlsthzn> :) 6 minutes after asking a question the user leaves...
<nlsthzn> ^^ joe_china
<benonsoftware> Ah
<coalwater> i've seen better records :D
<AJH101> Hi I am running 11.10 on a laptop and my curser keys have stopped working. I am guessing it it something v simple but don't know what. Any ideas please?
<AJH101> damn - too simple - crumbs! lol
<oApocalypse> hello
<oApocalypse> i have server questions
<oApocalypse> who wants to head that up :P
<oApocalypse> cool story bro laters
<nlsthzn> 2 minutes
<JoseeAntonioR> nlsthzn: 2 minutes for what?
<nlsthzn> from asking until leaving :p see above me Apocolapsye
<JoseeAntonioR> right :P
<coalwater> lol nlsthzn is doin statistics
<nlsthzn> :p
<Zeb> i tried sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin , and it tries to update
<Zeb> but it fails
<domz666> hello :)
<domz666> i was wondering if anyone would help me with the dash
<domz666> i need some advice on music listings there
<domz666> anyone? ??
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-18
<duanedesign> thanks phillw I should of mentioned that
<duanedesign> phillw: I have been taken over by the dark side :)
<phillw> duanedesign: np, I know people do tend to say "Go ask on ask ubuntu" when, in fact, a lot of the questions are answered in the FAQ's by the teams on ubuntu-forum :D
<flubab> here's an interesting solution: for some reason, my monitor was set to 0 brightness every time I disconnect the external monitor OR go to sleep
<flubab> the increase brightness button on the laptop solved the problem
<Alex123> Hi all
<Alex123> i have some questions about changing my ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntustudio if possible
<duanedesign> hi
<duanedesign> Alex123: their is a wiki page that might help get you started.
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<Alex123> Thank you very much
<Alex123> I just downloaded the studio version, for your knowloaged is it better to do a clean install or is the same was using synaptic or bash update ?
<duanedesign> Alex123: If you do not mind,  i would always recommend a clean install
<duanedesign> I make a seperate /home partition on my computer. It makes new installs less painfull
<duanedesign> that way your personal files are not touched when you do a fresh install
<duanedesign> something you might consider for a future install
<duanedesign> Alex123: also their is a freenode channel #ubuntustudio . If you get stuck or have an UbuntuStudio specific question I bet they would be very helpful
<duanedesign> Alex123: Here are some other support options. Including a link to the ubuntu studio section of the ubuntu forum, a link to the ubuntustudio mailing list, etc
<Alex123> :) Thank you very much, once again ^^
<duanedesign> http://ubuntustudio.org/support/
<duanedesign> if the IRC channel is idle (everyone is AFK) the ubuntu-studio-users mailing list might be a good option
<Alex123> ;)
<boogie_man> hello :) i'm new to linux. i tried to execute my c++ programs through code blocks IDE in linux, but the output is always "permission denied". can someone suggest a way out of this??
<nunorsilva> Hi there
<nunorsilva> Can anyone help with mkahawa cyber café software?
<vyze> hi people. I need some help: i lost connection to domain '.org' - i cannot get answer for any site like www.example.org. When i try to ping site, it shows   'unknown host'
<geirha> have you done any changes in any files related to host lookup? /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hosts etc
<vyze> i've got it: it was set dns automatically. I set correct dns and it's ok :)
<vyze> I made no change before because it worked
<niltonvasques> Hello there!
<niltonvasques> Where I can found .bash_aliases file?
<tsimpson> niltonvasques: in your home directory, if it exists
<tsimpson> if not, you can just create it
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-19
<niltonvasques> tsimpson, thanks
<duanedesign> 9
<akar1m> hrllo
<akar1m> hello
<akar1m> I got multiple icons issue on ubuntu 12.10 top side panel
<akar1m> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6899/coklu.png
<akar1m> seems like this
<akar1m> how can I fix this ?
<akar1m> which command can fix this ?
<ShinyGenesect> anyone help me to install hp 1020 plus printer plzzz
<cerebrate> hi yall
<mysteriousdarren> hi
<cerebrate> gassho bodhi_zazen
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-20
<isiah> anyone have a background with iscsi?
<Nemecus> Hello
<isiah> hi Nemecus
<Nemecus> Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu 13.04 on the new MBP 10,2?
<isiah> you are running ubuntu on a macbook?
<Nemecus> yes
<Nemecus> I'm having sound issues and I'm not sure what to do. When I go to the sound settings, it doesn't show an output or input device
<Nemecus> I'm not sure where to go for help on this so I thought I would try here
<Nemecus> if there is another place for me to go for information, feel free to point me in that direction
<Nemecus> :-)
<isiah> ok its not a vm right? It is an actual installation
<Nemecus> yes an actual installation.
<Nemecus> I shrunk the Mac partition down and partitioned out for the Ubuntu install.
<isiah> ok, putting aside the question of how you managed to pull that off
<isiah> this should just be a normal sound issue
<Nemecus> I also following the ubuntu macbook pro page to this tutorial on how to install it
<isiah> well start with the obvious
<isiah> can you see it on /dev?
<Nemecus> randomtutor.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<Nemecus> one sec, I'm pulling up terminal
<Nemecus> lspci -v |grep -A7 -i "audio"
<Nemecus> opps wrong chat
<Nemecus> Wow, somehow I closed everything. My apologies
<isiah> its fine
<Nemecus> When I ran that command though, I get a Audio Device : Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<isiah> is this correct?
<Nemecus> I believe so. I'm trying to find an exact answer for you
<Nemecus> but everywhere I read says they have intel sound cards
<Nemecus> but I can't find the exact information
<isiah> ok, so it is seeing it and the information is correct
<isiah> what are the symptoms?
<Nemecus> in the sound settings, nothing is listed in the Output or input
<isiah> when you say sound settings you are referring to a gui of some sort?
<Nemecus> yes correct, I get no sound so I "settings->sound" in the ubuntu GUI and I don't see a device in the Output section
<isiah> can you idenitfy the gui's process id, kill it , and restart it?
<Nemecus> Not sure with process id it is
<isiah> do you know the name of the program?
<Nemecus> when I do the command alsamixer it shows the card as "HDA Intel PCH" with the Chip "Intel PantherPoint HDMI"
<isiah> sorry out of ideas
<isiah> alsa isnt something i have studied much
<Nemecus> thats for the help. I'm just been googling and trying all the sound support on the ubuntu site
<Nemecus> I feel like it is just not pushing to the right driver
<Nemecus> like trying to push to my hdmi port and not the internal chip
<Nemecus> when I try a grep "Codec:" /proc/asound/card*/codec*     I get two different codecs
<Nemecus> Cirrus Logic CS4206 and Intel PantherPoint HDMI
<isiah> remove the misbahaving one?
<isiah> it sound like your gui program is not seeing the right driver
<Nemecus> Yeah I believe that also
<bob3303> I installed ubuntu on my windows machine...I shared the disk 50% - 50% and now I can't get windows to boot.  Any ideas?
<isiah> for some reason new applications i install are resolving to /sbin/foo
<isiah> instead of foo
<isiah> never seen this one before
<geirha> isiah: "resolving to"?
<isiah> ok so i downloaded bonnie++
<isiah> I see it /usr/sbin/bonnie+++
<isiah> I type in bonnie++ and it gives me a command not found
<isiah> its been doing this to me all week, never seen this issue before
<isiah> if i type in /usr/sbin/bonnie++ the command executes correctly. I could do a work around with alias but I would rather fix this issue first
<geirha> then /usr/sbin is not in your PATH variable.
<geirha> Check with   echo "$PATH"
<geirha> you can put   PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin   in ~/.profile to add it
<isiah> I see /usr/sbin
<geirha> Hm. Odd.
<isiah> /usr/lib64/qt-3.3/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/home/isiah/bin
<isiah> i know
<geirha> What does ''type bonnie++'' output?
<isiah> bonnie++ is /usr/sbin/bonnie++
<isiah> permissions maybe?
<isiah> the odd thing is, I did a fresh install using kvm. I have 3 virtual machines doing the same thing now
<geirha> Hm. What type of file is it?  ''file /usr/sbin/bonnie++''
<isiah> /usr/sbin/bonnie++: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<geirha> Very odd
<geirha> There's no reason for that giving you command not found
<isiah> oh should mention, i am only seeing this on centos right now, the other vms running ubuntu arent showing this
<isiah> sorry i am using a remote viewer tool and this wasnt obvious until just now
<geirha> ok, so you ran the above command on a different system than the one actually having the problem?
<geirha> *commands
<isiah> no i mean, i just noticed that i am working in cent os
<isiah> i went over to ubuntu and am not seeing this
<isiah> so...it looks distro specific
<geirha> one last thing I'd check is that   declare -p PATH   shows the -x flag
<geirha> It might be this bonnie++ execs itself, which will fail if PATH isn't exported
<isiah> /usr/sbin/bonnie++: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<isiah> sorry
<isiah> wait
<isiah> decalre -p PATH shows bin but not sbin
<geirha> ah good, so we're not going insane. You just ran it in the wrong shell earlier
<geirha> :)
<isiah> well.. this is technically true, but i am concerned
<isiah> maybe i should drop by some centos irc room
<geirha> Probably the default for centos
<geirha> /sbin and /usr/sbin are traditionally for commands meant to be run by sysadmins, not regular users
<isiah> ah that would explain it since bonnie++ and a few other of the commands I have been using the past few days were network testing toolds
<isiah> i just setup 4 vms running ubuntu and centos through a bridge using a NFS
<isiah> oh yeah
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-21
<Phryq> hey, anyone know how to install themes in Unity?
<Phryq> I just downloaded this one, http://exchange.enlightenment.org/theme/show/2607 google is no help and the site doesn't say how to install
<holstein> http://www.itworld.com/software/315365/install-ten-great-unity-and-gnome-shell-themes-ubuntu-1210
<Phryq> thankd
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971094
<holstein> Phryq: unity is not the DE you use if you want to tweak a bunch..
<Phryq> ok. What is the benefit of Unity?
<Phryq> isn't Gnome then faster, more customizable, and more stable?
<holstein> id just try them live and see what "seems" faster
<holstein> i wouldnt think about benefits of DE's.. just what your may or may not prefer
<Phryq> ok. I like Unity but I just wish I could replace the dock with something less square
<Phryq> which doesn't seem to be an option
<holstein> i use kupfer.. like gnome-do
<holstein> i havent cared about a "dock" or a menu in years
<Phryq> I just want to show off linux to my grade 5 class and turn them off of Windows, haha
<holstein> Phryq: show them live CD's.. show them everything
<Phryq> I liked fluxbox actually
<holstein> Phryq: the best think linux/ubuntu has is choice... show them that, and the ones who care will notice
<Phryq> ya
<holstein> Phryq: fluxbox is still around.. i use openbox
<Phryq> ya, I was using it with arch, but had to switch as I'm too noob for arch
<Phryq> though I used it for about 6 months
<Phryq> actually I find ubuntu with unity to be faster than arch with KDE
<holstein> Phryq: unity is still fairly new.. and getting faster all the time
<Phryq> can I add transparency without installing a new theme?
<holstein> Phryq: to what?
<isiah> installing samba on my system, wish me luck
<isiah> and samba has been installed, yeah me
<duanedesign> awesome
<duanedesign> isiah: are you using ubuntu
<isiah> duanedesign: I have multiple vms running 2 of them are ubuntu the other 3 are centos varieties, the underlying system is centos 6 dual booted with fedora
<duanedesign> isiah: aha , interesting
<duanedesign> isiah: my setup is probably a little simpler. However I need to get samba set up to access Ubuntu from Windows. AS you probably know accessing Windows from Ubuntu is configured by default, so I have just been living with that
<duanedesign> at least I know who to ask questions if i get stuck ;
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> isiah: did you figure out why /usr/sbin/bonnie++ was giving you command not found?
<isiah> duanedesign: I think we were right yesterday that it defaults to a root-only toy
<isiah> I did not investigate further, figured I would just alias and change permissions later if any user needs it
<duanedesign> ok athanks isiah
<duanedesign> feel free to hang out in #ubuntu-beginners-team as well. We would love to have you join the team.
<duanedesign> isiah: ^
<isiah> oks
<duanedesign> 3
<isiah> samba file locks are evil
<isiah_s> duanedesign: do you still need a hand? Sorry about stepping out had some work to finish
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-22
<d_ken> need help with 12.10 and geforce 210 - unity
<holstein> d_ken: i would just not use anything that forces 3d
<holstein> thats older hardware, correct?
<holstein> !ati | d_ken this is what i always refer to
<ubot93> d_ken this is what i always refer to: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<d_ken> yes
<holstein> i would use something like xubuntu or lubuntu
<holstein> unity requires 3d
<d_ken> went through 6 or 7 different options, may go back to 12.04
<holstein> there is unity 2d in 12.04 AFAIK.. but that has no longevity
<d_ken> hear that works better
<holstein> d_ken: did you try LXDE? or XFCE?
<d_ken> no, not familiar
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubot93> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubot93> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> ^^ xubuntu is xfce + ubuntu.. not unity
<holstein> !nounity
<ubot93> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<holstein> lubuntu is LXDE + ubuntu
<d_ken> that's ok, actually, I just want it to be my personal web server
<holstein> d_ken: then, you need no GUI
<holstein> !server
<ubot93> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<d_ken> flavor of GUI is not impartant
<d_ken> important ;)
<holstein> d_ken: just avoid unity then.. try xubuntu on that hardware.. its a lot like the older gnome2 setup
<d_ken> that will work - not really looking for a windows replacement
<d_ken> just something that is functional
<d_ken> thank you all for your help!
<holstein> d_ken: sure.. enjoy!
<duanedesign> Anyone used Django?
<duanedesign> lost all my old ardiono projects. This time I will be sure to host them on github
<s0r1n> hy
<StillWaiting> -.-
<duanedesign> hello StillWaiting
<duanedesign> whatcha waiting on
<duanedesign> maning of life == 42
<duanedesign> s/maning/meaning
<StillWaiting> Owh..
<StillWaiting> sstill got ppl here..
<StillWaiting> :)
<StillWaiting> duanedesign
<StillWaiting> can u tell me how to install BT5R3
<duanedesign> back track
<StillWaiting> yes
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: what are you using it for?
<duanedesign> sorry I missed a little
<StillWaiting> haha
<StillWaiting> its Ok
<duanedesign> if it is not primary distrio I would recommend indtalling on udb
<duanedesign> uf, usb
<duanedesign> getting dark where, getting harder to tyoe
<duanedesign> if i was smart I would turn on a light
<StillWaiting> Lolz
<StillWaiting> using WNware, unetbootin, or Virtaulbox
<duanedesign> so do you just wan to use it as a utility or primary OS?
<StillWaiting> which better .?
<duanedesign> ohhhh
<StillWaiting> utility
<StillWaiting> im using DUal Boot
<duanedesign> some good options
<StillWaiting> 1st i should make it into LIVE ..??
<StillWaiting> is dat correct.?
<StillWaiting> <-- My english is not good enough.. But hope u can understand da meaning.. :)
<duanedesign> I would try USB first that way you have it to use on other computers. It is a grat tool
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: aare you instaling from windows or ubuntu
<StillWaiting> other Comp .? Personal Use is better For Me
<StillWaiting> Windows
<StillWaiting> Now im using linux
<StillWaiting> primary = windows
<StillWaiting> linux is place 4 learning
<duanedesign> so you are making the backtrack ive uSB in Windows?
<StillWaiting> -.-
<duanedesign> do you have a usb stick?
<StillWaiting> im not using it
<StillWaiting> juz hdd
<duanedesign> ok so you plan to dual boot between windows and backtrack?
<duanedesign> backtrACK is a full OS
<StillWaiting> yes
<StillWaiting> means.?
<duanedesign> I think Backtrack wil fit on on a CD. that is your best option IMNO
<duanedesign> unless you want to add another Operating System to your computrt
<duanedesign> either way you will need to download backtraCK
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/
<StillWaiting> -.-
<duanedesign> if you are running 64 bit Ubuntu and or windows select the 64 bit option
<duanedesign> I would select Gnome over KDE for widow manager, Image type if you have virtual boxes running ight try that rought
<duanedesign> but VM, can bee finigky when trying to restore, troubleshoot a computer
<duanedesign> i would download, burn the iso and boot into Live CD
<duanedesign> good tipe on burning iso from UBuntu
<duanedesign> and Windoes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Windows
<duanedesign> ooops burning iso from Ubuntu link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Ubuntu
<StillWaiting> this step is for.?
<StillWaiting> installing ubuntu.?
<duanedesign> that link is burning an iso to cd after you downoad it
<duanedesign> StillWaiting:  backtrack is a Live CD so you will be able to run it from the cd without installing
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: wghat issues are you having?
<duanedesign> with ubuntu/
<StillWaiting> so, finishing my download file
<StillWaiting> burn it into cd
<StillWaiting> then just running it freely.?
<duanedesign> yep/
<duanedesign> Backtrack is more of a penetration testing tool
<StillWaiting> hows about WUbi.??
<duanedesign> i.e hacking tool
<duanedesign> stary away from Wubi!
<duanedesign> veery buggy
<StillWaiting> im install using wubi ..
<StillWaiting> should i make it again n butn it into CD n make it LIVE Cd
<StillWaiting> *burn
<duanedesign> installing UBuntu using wubi?
<StillWaiting> yes
<StillWaiting> already done..
<duanedesign> I woud just install Ubuntu as a dual boot option to widows
<duanedesign> it is very straight forwrd
<duanedesign> Wubis sow and ore for tryin out ubuntu...
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> Wubi is more for trying Ubuntu
<StillWaiting> swt..
<duanedesign> and I do not think it does a good job of that IHHO
<StillWaiting> as i say earlier, i juz wan 2 learn about ubuntu/linux
<StillWaiting> so..
<StillWaiting> wat should i do now.?
<duanedesign> the Ubuntu insall procwaa maKES It very easy to dual bot between widows ND ubUNTU. I have been going it for 5+ yeRS
<duanedesign> OK
<duanedesign> ;ets see
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: I tink yuo open the software center. and search UBuntu and select uninstall
<StillWaiting> in progress ..
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: no non non wait
<duanedesign> wubi is installed an appplication in wunidows
<duanedesign> so you would uninstall it like any other Windows application
<StillWaiting> but
<duanedesign> Go to Control Panel, Uninstall a program (Vista/7) or Add/remove programs (XP), and double-click on the Ubuntu entry to automatically uninstall
<StillWaiting> still got software to uninstall it
<StillWaiting> i forgot wat dat name is,...
<StillWaiting> then.?
<duanedesign> http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/wubi-uninstall.png
<duanedesign> you mean afetr uninstalling their is stil some software left
<StillWaiting> wait...
<StillWaiting> im changing my os for a while..
<StillWaiting> im now in ubuntu mode..
<StillWaiting> RESTART my lappy..
<duanedesign> geirha: you around?
<duanedesign> geirha: need jelp getting wubi of this machine and a roper dual boot configuration setup
<StillWaiting> ok
<StillWaiting> done..
<duanedesign> what have you done so far?
<StillWaiting> restart, now using windows xp
<duanedesign> StillWaiting: we can move to PM
<isiah_s> who likes iscsi?
<haros> anybody home
<holstein> haros: sure
<haros> hello there
<isiah_s> i am not home, i am at work
<haros> #ubuntuph
<duanedesign> close
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-23
<riz_> hi there
<riz_> anyone home
<Wacker17> I am new to ubantu, installed ver. 12.10 with wubi. it started fine twice but now I get [38.051788] and [41.240990] ERRORs [drm:drm_crct_helper_set_config] failed to set mode on [CRCT:10]
<holstein> Wacker17: i would try from a live CD..
<holstein> Wacker17: when do you see those errors?
<Wacker17> this happens during bootup
<holstein> http://useranswer.com/answer/ubuntu-12-10-installation-drm-crtc-helper-set-config-error-failed-to-set-mode-on-crtc10/
<holstein> Wacker17: do you get to the desktop?
<Wacker17> no
<holstein> Wacker17: that post seems relevant ^^
<holstein> i would try a live CD, and consider installing.. if not, try that fix by installing the proprietary graphics driver
<holstein> !ati | Wacker17
<ubot93> Wacker17: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Wacker17> thanks, i will try that
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-24
<bodhi_zazen> zup ?
<Dingo7> hey
<Dingo7> Anyone here
<wizard2> hello :)
<elacheche_anis> hey wizard2
<wizard2> I use to use mIRC many moons ago BUT have forgotten most of it
